# Nouveaux iMac, Mac mini et MacBook (20.10.09)



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

Les stores commencent à fermer...
Australie, Japon...

@+
iota


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

_Apple Store Fermé!_ :love:



(coté Pacifique )


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

Bon sang on y croyait plus et voila que ca arrive avec quelques 2 heures de retard...

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136921/les-apple-store-sont-fermes

(un petit bemol, ce sont les AS asiatiques pour le moment apparement, en France c'est toujours ouvert :mouais


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

C'est assez classique... Les stores Japonais et Australien ferment en premier (les pays les plus à l'est).

@+
iota


----------



## pomme85 (20 Octobre 2009)

Le store FR est fermé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2009)

L'Apple Store français est fermé.


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Le store FR est fermé



Et voilà :love:

Merci pour l'info 

Maintenant, je prépare le café


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

tous les apple store fermés !!

(Je rafraichis depuis ce matin ... je suis au phone 5 minute et sa ferme ! mdr)


----------



## F118I4 (20 Octobre 2009)

Pour une fois je serais patient et j' attendrai les retours avant d' acheter.
De tte façon j' attend juste la nouvelle souris et la tête des nouveaux iMac.
Soit on va avoir une petite MAJ rageante ou soit une grosse MAJ époustouflante...


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'Apple Store français est fermé.



Sortez les billets et faites chauffer la CB ! Nouvelle gamme de prix qui va faire mal aux fesses (encore une fois ?)...


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Et c'est reparti :love:

Petite liste :




> Mighty Mouse Multi-Touch (en aluminium, pourquoi pas...  )
> MacBook Blanc presque aussi fin que le MAcBook Air
> Nouveaux iMac, plus fins et plus puissants
> Mac Mini ressemblant plus à un Apple TV


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> tous les apple store fermés !!
> 
> (Je rafraichis depuis ce matin ... je suis au phone 5 minute et sa ferme ! mdr)



Tiens, pourtant certains disait que cela n'arriverait pas 


Aller, la petite liste :love::



> Mighty Mouse Multi-Touch (en aluminium, pourquoi pas...  )
> MacBook Blanc presque aussi fin que le MAcBook Air
> Nouveaux iMac, plus fins et plus puissants
> Mac Mini ressemblant plus à un Apple TV


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Tiens, pourtant certains disait que cela n'arriverait pas


 

Pas moi en tous cas :rateau:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

putain, une fois de plus, ils me font monter la tension arterielle ces cons d'Apple

je m'etais prepare a suivre la fermeture des Apstore tranquillou a midi, puis degouté apres le dej de rien avoir vu, bon, je me reconcentre puis voila qu'ils remetetnt ca avec 2 heures de retard les en.....

comme une nana qui se fait attendre... (ca c'est juste pour donner une note poetique a mon post qui l'est pas trop)


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Et c'est reparti :love:
> 
> Petite liste :




Ah non, moi je m'attends à des imacs plus gros et moins puissants.


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> Ah non, moi je m'attends à des imacs plus gros et moins puissants.



Ha non, on ne retourne pas en arrière chez Apple


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

Apple = plan de relance de l'économie mondiale?


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> Apple = plan de relance de l'économie mondiale?



Vu le cours de l'action AAPL, il y aurait de quoi 
Si cela continue, et avec l'annonce d'aujourd'hui si il y a, l'action va atteindre des pics pas croyable


----------



## galrauch29 (20 Octobre 2009)

mouais, faire une petite mise à jour sans grande pompe à l'orée de la sortie de Seven ... sachant que des infos ont filtrés sur une contre-campagne pour lui piquer la vedette. à moins que ça ne soit que le début, d'une stratégie marketing bien travaillé, ce qui est possible.

J'attend une mise à jour pour m'offrir mon premier mac, je ne suis pas pressé, je veux juste un portable autonome avec un écran mat, sans taper dans les 1500 euros, j'attendrais le temps qu'il faut.


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

galrauch29 a dit:


> mouais, faire une petite mise à jour sans grande pompe à l'orée de la sortie de Seven ... sachant que des infos ont filtrés sur une contre-campagne pour lui piquer la vedette. à moins que ça ne soit que le début, d'une stratégie marketing bien travaillé, ce qui est possible.
> 
> J'attend une mise à jour pour m'offrir mon premier mac, je ne suis pas pressé, je veux juste un portable autonome avec un écran mat, sans taper dans les 1500 euros, j'attendrais le temps qu'il faut.



Tiens, pourquoi pas un MacBook Blanc avec écran Mat en option? 
Bonne idée, je rajoute...


----------



## Bjeko (20 Octobre 2009)

J'envisage d'acheter un iMac, mais j'ai entendu dire que de nouveaux modèles allaient peut-être sortir... selon-vous, dois-je acheter tout de suite ou ferais-je mieux d'attendre ?


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

donc je confirme nouveaux imac et mac mini


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> J'envisage d'acheter un iMac, mais j'ai entendu dire que de nouveaux modèles allaient peut-être sortir... selon-vous, dois-je acheter tout de suite ou ferais-je mieux d'attendre ?



Vaudrait mieux attendre 

Sérieusement, cela serrait quand même étonnant que les iMac soient rénovés coté design sans Keynote non? 

Mais cela n'enlève rien au suspense


----------



## Bjeko (20 Octobre 2009)

havez a dit:


> *Vaudrait mieux attendre *
> 
> Sérieusement, cela serrait quand même étonnant que les iMac soient rénovés coté design sans Keynote non?
> 
> Mais cela n'enlève rien au suspense



Arf, enfin une fois j'aurais lu une réponse différente à cette sempiternelle question de l'habituel : "ça dépend, si tu en as besoin tout de suite, fonce !" > merci  

Pour le redesign de l'iMac sans keynote, j'y crois assez : Apple a changé son type de com ces derniers temps, donc pourquoi pas ?  Par contre un produit nouveau comme la tablet ne sortira sans doute pas en catimini


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Arf, enfin une fois j'aurais lu une réponse différente à cette sempiternelle question de l'habituel : "ça dépend, si tu en as besoin tout de suite, fonce !" > merci
> 
> Pour le redesign de l'iMac sans keynote, j'y crois assez : Apple a changé son type de com ces derniers temps, donc pourquoi pas ?  Par contre un produit nouveau comme la tablet ne sortira sans doute pas en catimini



Je ne dirais pas cela d'habitude, mais vu les circonstances, il faut véritablement attendre  

La Tablette sans Keynote, et Steve Jobs, impensable 
Mais je serrai tout de même surpris de voir un nouveau design, mais réjouis tout de même


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

Bon bah, si il faut préparer sa liste de noel avant le 20 novembre now 

Je dirai un Imac quad core 28" ... limite 26" avec nouveau design

mise a jour des mac mini .... pour les autres (moi perso le mien tourne bien pour le peu que je l'utilise)

mise a jour de la souris et clavier  sa serait vraiment cool ...

légère baisse de prix sur les Imac ... sa me permettrait de prendre une elgato Eye tv


----------



## cillab (20 Octobre 2009)

le buuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz tire a sa fin pour le nouvel i'mac 99% pour un redesign type cinema display 
pour la souris?? nouveau clavier bt avec pavé numérique  j'attend vendredi pour passer commande


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Nouvelle news  : Nouveaux: iMac, Mac Mini et MacBook?

Avec des références ^^:



> MC207LL/A - K84 BEST BTR- USA
> MC238LL/A - MAC MINI 2.26/2x1GB/160/SD/AP/BT-USA
> MC239LL/A- MAC MINI 2.53/2x2GB/320GB/SD/AP/BT-USA
> MC340LL/A - AIRPORT EXTREME (SIM DUALBAND) - USA
> ...



Bizarre, non?


----------



## Bjeko (20 Octobre 2009)

MC413LL/A - IMAC 21.5"/3.06/2x2GB/1TB/4670-256MB-USA ??? > je sens que je l'aime déja :love:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

imac 21.5" (22 pouces quoi) 1 To et 4Go de ram... yes...


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> MC413LL/A - IMAC 21.5"/3.06/2x2GB/1TB/4670-256MB-USA ??? > je sens que je l'aime déja :love:



Belle performance, mais si c'est la carte ATi 4670, je vais être déçu


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

quid de cette carte ?

ps: quelle carte equipait les 24" premier modele ? (c'etait mon choix precedent avant de vori de nouveaux Imac)


----------



## Bjeko (20 Octobre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Belle performance, mais si c'est la carte ATi 4670, je vais être déçu



Bah elle vaut meiux que la 9400, non ? En tout cas j'avais émis l'hypothèse de ces cartes pour les nouveaux iMac suite à une news qui disait qu'Apple en avait commandé des stocks.


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> quid de cette carte ?
> 
> ps: quelle carte equipait les 24" premier modele ? (c'etait mon choix precedent avant de vori de nouveaux Imac)


  +- entre la 9400m et la 9600Gt niveau performance vu les test :hein:


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

Hey les gens, l'Apple Store est fermé !!


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

On va se retrouver avec un unique modèle d'iMac au format 16/9 de 21.5" full HD...
Ca ne va pas faire que des heureux... 

@+
iota


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Hey les gens, l'Apple Store est fermé !!



Un peu en retard, mais merci 



iota a dit:


> On va se retrouver avec un unique modèle d'iMac au format 16/9 de 21.5" full HD...
> Ca ne va pas faire que des heureux...
> 
> @+
> iota



Moi, je serrai de l'un d'eux :hein:

Pro dans l'image, ce n'est pas avec un écran de cette taille que nous allons faire des merveilles, et encore moins avec une carte graphique ATi 4670 :hein:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

ca veut dire quoi Full HD ? (je veux dire ca amene quoi de plus qu'il n'y avait pas avant)


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Moi, je serrai de l'un d'eux :hein:


D'un autre côté, un 24" 1920x1200 et un 22" en 1920x1080 au final, ça affiche quasiment autant de chose 



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ca veut dire quoi Full HD


Résolution de 1920x1080 (soit l'équivalent de ce que propose le modèle 24" aujourd'hui).

@+
iota


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ca veut dire quoi Full HD ? (je veux dire ca amene quoi de plus qu'il n'y avait pas avant)



Résolution de l'écran de 1920/1080  (format cinéma adapté au visionnage des films  un lecteur Blu-Ray? )  (iMac 24" actuels: 1900/1200)

@ iota: ce n'est pas vraiment la taille de l'écran qui m'ennuye (quoique je veux impressionner la galerie ), mais la carte Graphique, qui ne ferra certainement pas des merveilles sous Motion :hein:


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

Il n'y a pas que la taille, reste à voir aussi l'ergonomie. Si on reste dans les imac actuels ou non.


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

C'est débile, mais je suis excité comme une pucelle!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

si t'es une jeune demoiselle de 14ans vivant a la montagne, c'est normal


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> C'est débile, mais je suis excité comme une pucelle!





Action Apple à + de 200$!!  (+ 10$ pour le buzz )


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> si t'es une jeune demoiselle de 14ans vivant a la montagne, c'est normal



Plutôt un barbu de 26 ans vivant à Paris... c'est normal docteur?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

ah, la faut osculter au plus vite


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> On va se retrouver avec un unique modèle d'iMac au format 16/9 de 21.5" full HD...
> Ca ne va pas faire que des heureux...
> 
> @+
> iota



Plus qu'un seul modèle de proposé, au lieu de quatre, tu veux dire ? Ce serait étonnant.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> C'est débile, mais je suis excité comme une pucelle!





badboyprod a dit:


> Plutôt un barbu de 26 ans vivant à Paris... c'est normal docteur?



malheureusement, il y a beaucoup de barbus (et surtout parisiens) dans ton cas...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Moi j'attends K84, c'est un produit sur lequel je repose beaucoup de mes espérances 

Et les Suèdois non barbus, personne ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Octobre 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> Plutôt un barbu de 26 ans vivant à Paris... c'est normal docteur?



Voila, tous les fantasmes de Mac*Gyver s'envolent...


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Plus qu'un seul modèle de proposé, au lieu de quatre, tu veux dire ? Ce serait étonnant.



Trop.

Apple perdrait la majorité de sa gamme, y compris certains pro :hein:
Et le prix serrait tout de même assez élevé vu la puissance, donc c'est presque impensable


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

moi je dis la carte mère des nouveaux macpro dans un imac, donc épaisseur moindre.
dalle "remplie" de trous pour le refroidissement à l'arrière.


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Plus qu'un seul modèle de proposé, au lieu de quatre, tu veux dire ? Ce serait étonnant.


Pas forcément. Le resserrement des gammes est plus facile à gérer parfois. Avec de belles marges. A l'inverse multiplier les versions (choses assez faciles et tentantes en informatique) est rarement la meilleure solution économique. Exemple: Asus et leurs netbooks en pagaille. De toute façon Apple n'a jamais eu cette stratégie.


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Plus qu'un seul modèle de proposé, au lieu de quatre, tu veux dire ? Ce serait étonnant.


Un seul modèle entièrement configurable ?

@+
iota


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> moi je dis la carte mère des nouveaux macpro dans un imac, donc épaisseur moindre.
> dalle "remplie" de trous pour le refroidissement à l'arrière.



Comme le design du Mac Pro


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Voila, tous les fantasmes de Mac*Gyver s'envolent...



mon fantasme actuel porte plus sur un imac bien equipé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> Exemple: Asus et leurs netbooks en pagaille. *De toute façon Apple n'a jamais eu cette stratégie.*



Faux 
Les iBook palourdes (couleurs) avec les configs sur mesure... 

@macgyver : bien équipé, ça, on avait compris


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Comme le design du Mac Pro


vi, car le refroidissement vertical c'est bien gentil mais cela consomme de l'électricité pour une ventilation forcée


----------



## ChristopheTélovir (20 Octobre 2009)

Steve est tombé dans le trou ou quoi ?! Ils savent chez Apple qu'on en peut plus et que l'on veut savoir ce qui se cache derrière ce post-it jaune ????!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Sauf que c'est le principe même de la convection.
Apple pourrait révolutionner l'industrie en inventant le refroidissement... oblique


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Un seul modèle entièrement configurable ?
> 
> @+
> iota





Danoc a dit:


> Pas forcément. Le resserrement des gammes est plus facile à gérer parfois. Avec de belles marges. A l'inverse multiplier les versions (choses assez faciles et tentantes en informatique) est rarement la meilleure solution économique. Exemple: Asus et leurs netbooks en pagaille. De toute façon Apple n'a jamais eu cette stratégie.



Je suis d'accord que plusieurs version n'homogénéise pas la gamme, mais si Apple se rabat sur un seul modèle, entièrement personnalisable si possible, je trouve que cela perdrait un peu de mon intérêt :hein:


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Moi j'attends K84, c'est un produit sur lequel je repose beaucoup de mes espérances



Tonton Christophe a déjà répondu sur les news;


			
				Christophe Laporte a dit:
			
		

> la première référence pourrait être celle d'un MacBook à 2.26 GHz, 2Go de RAM (1066 MHz) et 250 Go de disque dur.


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Sauf que c'est le principe même de la convection.
> Apple pourrait révolutionner l'industrie en inventant le refroidissement... oblique


naturelle, pas forcée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

2Go seulement alors que le Mac Mini prend 4Go ?!


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Tonton Christophe a déjà répondu sur les news;



Nouveau design en prime, en plus de tout cela, ce serrait parfait 
Plus fin qu'un MacBook Pro, mais pas autant que le MBA, bon compromis 

@ eseldorm: en configuration de base, je ne serrai pas contre, mais maintenant il faut voir le prix)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Ben voui, mais c'est plus logique de forcer quelque chose de naturel plutôt que de faire quelque chose de completement different  

Faut arrêter avec le nouveau design. L'actuel à tout juste un an... (l'ancien avait duré 7 ans)


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ben voui, mais c'est plus logique de forcer quelque chose de naturel plutôt que de faire quelque chose de completement different
> 
> Faut arrêter avec le nouveau design. L'actuel à tout juste un an... (l'ancien avait duré 7 ans)



Juste une retouche, cela ne fait pas de mal, surtout que c'est un modèle grand publique ce petit MacBook Blanc


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Octobre 2009)

Entre les souhaits de chacun, et la réalité Apple, va y avoir un gouffre pour certains...


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ben voui, mais c'est plus logique de forcer quelque chose de naturel plutôt que de faire quelque chose de completement different
> 
> Faut arrêter avec le nouveau design. L'actuel à tout juste un an... (l'ancien avait duré 7 ans)


si tu cherches à économiser l'électricité consommée, en faisant un convection naturelle, c'est du haut vers le bas, ok.
par contre quand tu as une surface d'amenée d'air frais étroite ainsi que la sortie, il te faut bien accélérer la dite convection, d'ou consommation d'électricité.
il faut donc compenser par une ouverture plus grande, d'où l'idée des trous


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Entre les souhaits de chacun, et la réalité Apple, va y avoir un gouffre pour certains...



Comme à chaque fois, il y aura des déçu, c'est un faite


----------



## Bombigolo (20 Octobre 2009)

MC239LL/A- MAC MINI 2.53/2x2GB/320GB/SD/AP/BT-USA

Mon nouveau mediacenter ! 

Comme en plus , il sera à moins de 400 roros , j'en prends 2 !:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> si tu cherches à économiser l'électricité consommée, en faisant un convection naturelle, c'est du haut vers le bas, ok.
> par contre quand tu as une surface d'amenée d'air frais étroite ainsi que la sortie, il te faut bien accélérer la dite convection, d'ou consommation d'électricité.
> il faut donc compenser par une ouverture plus grande, d'où l'idée des trous


C'est pas plutôt du bas vers le haut ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Octobre 2009)

"Nouveau design en prime, en plus de tout cela, ce serrait parfait 
Plus fin qu'un MacBook Pro, mais pas autant que le MBA, bon compromis"

Fair gaffe au gouffre devant tes pieds


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> si tu cherches à économiser l'électricité consommée, en faisant un convection naturelle, c'est du haut vers le bas, ok.
> par contre quand tu as une surface d'amenée d'air frais étroite ainsi que la sortie, il te faut bien accélérer la dite convection, d'ou consommation d'électricité.
> il faut donc compenser par une ouverture plus grande, d'où l'idée des trous



D'où la rumeur du nouveau design en toile.


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

J'ai hate de voir la nouvelle Mighty mouse ainsi que ce fameux produit multitouch pour imac


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt du bas vers le haut ?



oui tu n'avais pas compris hein :sleep:


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> MC239LL/A- MAC MINI 2.53/2x2GB/320GB/SD/AP/BT-USA
> 
> Mon nouveau mediacenter !
> 
> Comme en plus , il sera à moins de 400 roros , j'en prends 2 !:rateau:



Aussi puissant qu'un MacBook Pro, une première pour le Mac Mini 
Ce serrait une très bonne nouvelle, surtout pour les petit switcheurs


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> D'où la rumeur du nouveau design en toile.


yes


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

ca depends si tu 'convectes'de l'air chaud ou de l'air froid...

mais ca nous avance pas beaucoup plus... aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Le jour ou les ordinateurs degageront de l'air froid... 

@naas : tu crois ?


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ca depends si tu 'convectes'de l'air chaud ou de l'air froid...
> 
> mais ca nous avance pas beaucoup plus... aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


Tu "convectes" de l'air froid vers le chaud sinon il n'y a pas dilatation de l'air et donc absence de mouvement et pas de convection :bebe:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

heureusement que cést pas le sujet sinon je vous mettrait la raclee en physique


edit: vous 2 j'vous attends a la sortie de l'apstore :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Ben en attendant que l'AS ré-ouvre, lache toi


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> heureusement que cést pas le sujet sinon je vous mettrait la raclee en physique


fais attention à pas prendre une autre raclée physique   

n'empêche que cette ventilation consomme de l'électricité au nom de la finesse, et c'est un peu dommage


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> fait attention à pas prendre une autre raclée physique



Ça fait un peu plus mal  

Sinon, déjà + de 2h


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Super enfin je viens de voir à peine maintenant que les stores sont fermés


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

attendez, un petit F5 pour verifier... ok

la convection, c'est un deplacement de fluide du a une difference de temperature.

Autant on parler du point de vue de l'eau chaude dans une casserole (chauffee par le bas) et qui remonet car plus 'legere' (a volume egal) que l'eau froide.

Autant on parler de liquide froid qui plonge car plus lourde que de l'eau plus chaude ou tiede (ce qui se passe au pole nord, eau qui refroidit au contact de l'air alors que moins froide en profondeur).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> J'ai hate de voir la nouvelle Mighty mouse ainsi que ce fameux produit multitouch pour imac



A condition qu'il y ait une nouvelle Mighty mouse ainsi que ce fameux produit multitouch pour imac. :rateau:


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

-Laurent- a dit:


> Super enfin je viens de voir à peine maintenant que les stores sont fermés



Attends, tu arrive au meilleur moment 

Alors, l'action Apple stagne à 200$ tout pile  (pour s'occuper  )


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tu "convectes" de l'air froid vers le chaud sinon il n'y a pas dilatation de l'air et donc absence de mouvement et pas de convection :bebe:





Mac*Gyver a dit:


> la convection, c'est un deplacement de fluide du a une difference de temperature.


Nous sommes d'accord donc


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Pour en revenir à la toile... ça vieilli (et surement plus mal que l'alu)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tu "convectes" de l'air froid vers le chaud sinon il n'y a pas dilatation de l'air et donc absence de mouvement et pas de convection :bebe:



pas tout a fait petit scarabee.
tu peux aussi dire chaud vers froid car plus leger donc il remonte .. tu m'cherches ou quoi la!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

J'avais donc pas tellement tord


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Y a que moi qui bosse là?? Non parce que c'est pas que c'est pas intéressant mais vous avez vraiment rien à faire?? ;-)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> Y a que moi qui bosse là?? Non parce que c'est pas que c'est pas intéressant mais vous avez vraiment rien à faire?? ;-)



toi le barbu emoustillé la ramene pas


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> toi le barbu emoustillé la ramene pas


Ok je me tais... Je vais préparer la CB


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Octobre 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> Ok je me tais... Je vais préparer la CB



et apprète toi à serrer les fesses aussi... avec ta CB


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

bon on en est ou la?

18h ca fait du midi chez Cupertino. Il va bien falloir qu'ils rebranchent avant d'aller a la cantine non?



edit: ah, petit moment de tendresse dans cette news. Hal9000 et Badboyprod se sont rencontrés ici.


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> Ok je me tais... Je vais préparer la CB





HAL-9000 a dit:


> et apprète toi à serrer les fesses aussi... avec ta CB



Préparer votre CB, et prenez votre temps, car le Store va se ramasser certainement un flux impossible de visite :rateau:

En tout cas, la mienne est prête


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> et apprète toi à serrer les fesses aussi... avec ta CB


Hum... Ca donne envie! :love:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

quelqu'un aurait une petite video sympa pour faire un interlude en attendant?


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon on en est ou la?
> 
> 18h ca fait du midi chez Cupertino. Il va bien falloir qu'ils rebranchent avant d'aller a la cantine non?
> 
> ...



9h du matin à Cupertino. Jobs prend surement un croissant et un chocolat chaud avant de partir travailler.


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Faa_ireNobs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Dernière new de business week



> Even before Apple has officially updated its online site with new hardware models, _BusinessWeek_ has posted a description of the updates, which include redesigned 21.5-inch and 27-inch iMacs with LED displays, a redesigned polycarbonate MacBook, and an updated Mac mini with a server option.



Un 21,5 pouces and 27 pouces LED, un Macbook blanc redessiné, et un Mac mini avec une option serveur!


----------



## havez (20 Octobre 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> Dernière new de business week
> 
> 
> 
> Un 21,5 pouces and 27 pouces LED, un Macbook blanc redessiné, et un Mac mini avec une option serveur!



Hoooou mais que c'est beau :love:
27" LED en plus :love::love:


Vite que cela réouvre =D


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

*ya un mec qu'a sorti ca mais ca mais a prendre avec des pincettes:*

18:00 20Oct09 PRN-Apple Unveils New iMac With 21.5 and 27-inch Displays 
Features LED-Backlit Displays, Available Quad-Core Processors & the New
Wireless Magic Mouse

CUPERTINO, Calif., Oct. 20 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Apple&#65533; today unveiled an
all new iMac&#65533; line featuring brilliant LED-backlit 21.5 and 27-inch widescreen
displays in a new edge-to-edge glass design and seamless all aluminum
enclosure. The new iMac line, starting at $1,199, is the fastest ever with
Intel Core 2 Duo processors starting at 3.06 GHz, and Core i5 and i7 quad-core
processors for up to twice the performance.* Every new iMac ships with a
wireless keyboard and the all new wireless Magic Mouse, the world's first
mouse with Multi-Touch(TM) technology pioneered by Apple on the iPhone&#65533;, iPod
touch&#65533; and Mac&#65533; notebook trackpad.


"The iMac is widely praised as the best desktop computer in the world and
today we are making it even better," said Philip Schiller, Apple's senior vice
president of Worldwide Product Marketing. "With brilliant LED displays and the
revolutionary Magic Mouse, the new iMac delivers an amazing desktop experience
that we think customers will love."


The new iMac features stunning LED-backlit displays with a 16:9 aspect ratio,
ideal for watching high definition movies and TV shows from iTunes&#65533;, or
editing and watching your own videos or photos using iLife&#65533;. The new 21.5-inch
iMac features a high resolution 1920-by-1080 pixel display. The 27-inch iMac
features a beautiful 2560-by-1440 pixel display that offers 60 percent more
pixels than the previous 24-inch model. Both 21.5 and 27-inch displays use IPS
technology to deliver consistent color across an ultra wide 178 degree viewing
angle.


The iMac comes standard with a wireless keyboard and the new Magic Mouse
featuring Apple's revolutionary Multi-Touch technology. Instead of needing
mechanical buttons, scroll wheels or scroll balls, the entire top of the Magic
Mouse is a seamless Multi-Touch surface. Using intuitive gestures, a user can
easily scroll through long documents, pan across large images or swipe to move
forward or backward through a collection of web pages or photos. The Magic
Mouse can be configured as either a single button or two button mouse,
according to the user's preference. The wireless keyboard and Magic Mouse work
seamlessly with the iMac's built-in Bluetooth capabilities to provide a clean,
cable-free desk top.


The iMac features improved graphics across the line with NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
integrated graphics or ATI Radeon HD 4670 discrete graphics in the 21.5-inch
model, and ATI Radeon HD 4670 discrete graphics or ATI Radeon HD 4850 discrete
graphics in the 27-inch model. The new iMac line now also features 4GB of 1066
MHz DDR3 memory and capacity up to 16GB across four SO-DIMM slots. Every iMac
features a built-in iSight&#65533; video camera, mic and stereo speakers integrated
into the thin aluminum and glass design. iMac includes built-in AirPort
Extreme&#65533; 802.11n Wi-Fi networking, Bluetooth 2.1+EDR, Gigabit Ethernet, a
total of four USB 2.0 ports, one FireWire&#65533; 800 port and a new built-in SD card
slot.


Apple today also announced that the Mac mini, the world's most energy
efficient desktop,** is now faster, offers more storage and comes standard
with double the memory. Starting at $599, the entry level Mac mini features a
faster 2.26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor and 2GB of DDR3 1066 MHz memory, a
160GB hard drive, five USB 2.0 ports, FireWire 800, NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
integrated graphics and a SuperDrive&#65533;. The $799 Mac mini features a 2.53 GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo processor, 4GB of memory and a larger 320GB hard drive. Apple
now offers a $999 Mac mini that is specially configured with Mac OS&#65533; X Snow
Leopard&#65533; Server. Mac mini with Snow Leopard Server features two 500GB hard
drives for a total of 1TB of server storage in the tiny 6.5-inch square by
2-inch tall Mac mini enclosure.


Continuing Apple's commitment to the environment, both iMac and Mac mini
extend their leadership in green design. iMac and Mac mini meet the new, more
stringent Energy Star 5.0 requirements and achieve EPEAT Gold status.*** The
new iMac now features LED-backlit displays that are mercury-free and made with
arsenic-free glass. Both iMac and Mac mini use PVC-free internal components
and cables, contain no brominated flame retardants, use highly recyclable
materials, and feature material-efficient system and packaging designs.


Every Mac comes with Mac OS X Snow Leopard, the world's most advanced
operating system, and iLife, Apple's innovative suite of applications for
managing photos, making movies and creating and learning to play music. Snow
Leopard builds on a decade of OS X innovation and success with hundreds of
refinements, new core technologies and out of the box support for Microsoft
Exchange. iLife features iPhoto&#65533;, to easily organize and manage photos;
iMovie&#65533; with powerful easy-to-use new features such as Precision Editor, video
stabilization and advanced drag and drop; and GarageBand&#65533; which introduces a
whole new way to help you learn to play piano and guitar.


Pricing & Availability
The new 3.06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo iMac and Mac mini lines are now shipping and
available through the Apple Store&#65533; (www.apple.com), Apple's retail stores and
Apple Authorized Resellers. The Intel Core i5 and i7 quad-core iMacs are
available for order and will begin shipping this November. Mac mini with Mac
OS X Snow Leopard Server is available from the Apple Store and Apple's retail
stores.


The new 21.5-inch 3.06 GHz iMac, for a suggested retail price of $1,199 (US),
includes:
    --  21.5-inch 1920 x 1080 LED-backlit display;
    --  3.06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB shared L2 cache;
    --  4GB 1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM expandable to 16GB;
    --  NVIDIA GeForce 9400M integrated graphics;
    --  500GB Serial ATA hard drive running at 7200 rpm;
    --  a slot-load 8x SuperDrive with double-layer support (DVD+ / -R DL/DVD+
/
        -RW/CD-RW);
    --  Mini DisplayPort for video output (adapters sold separately);
    --  built-in AirPort Extreme 802.11n wireless networking and Bluetooth
        2.1+EDR;
    --  built-in iSight video camera;
    --  Gigabit Ethernet port;
    --  four USB 2.0 ports;
    --  one FireWire 800 port;
    --  SD card slot;
    --  built-in stereo speakers and microphone; and

    --  Wireless Apple Keyboard, Magic Mouse.





The new 21.5-inch 3.06 GHz iMac, for a suggested retail price of $1,499 (US),
includes:
    --  21.5-inch 1920 x 1080 LED-backlit display;
    --  3.06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB shared L2 cache;
    --  4GB 1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM expandable to 16GB;
    --  ATI Radeon HD 4670 discrete graphics; with 256MB GDDR3;
    --  1TB Serial ATA hard drive running at 7200 rpm;
    --  a slot-load 8x SuperDrive with double-layer support (DVD+ / -R DL/DVD+
/
        -RW/CD-RW);
    --  Mini DisplayPort for video output (adapters sold separately);
    --  built-in AirPort Extreme 802.11n wireless networking and Bluetooth
        2.1+EDR;
    --  built-in iSight video camera;
    --  Gigabit Ethernet port;
    --  four USB 2.0 ports;
    --  one FireWire 800 port;
    --  SD card slot;
    --  built-in stereo speakers and microphone; and

    --  Wireless Apple Keyboard, Magic Mouse.





The new 27-inch 3.06 GHz iMac, for a suggested retail price of $1,699 (US),
includes:
    --  27-inch 2560 x 1440 LED-backlit display;
    --  3.06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB shared L2 cache;
    --  4GB 1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM expandable to 16GB;
    --  ATI Radeon HD 4670 discrete graphics; with 256MB GDDR3;
    --  1TB Serial ATA hard drive running at 7200 rpm;
    --  a slot-load 8x SuperDrive with double-layer support (DVD+ / -R DL/DVD+
/
        -RW/CD-RW);
    --  Mini DisplayPort for video input and output (adapters sold
separately);
    --  built-in AirPort Extreme 802.11n wireless networking and Bluetooth
        2.1+EDR;
    --  built-in iSight video camera;
    --  Gigabit Ethernet port;
    --  four USB 2.0 ports;
    --  one FireWire 800 port;
    --  SD card slot;
    --  built-in stereo speakers and microphone; and

    --  Wireless Apple Keyboard, Magic Mouse.





The new 27-inch 2.66 GHz Core i5 iMac, for a suggested retail price of $1,999
(US), includes:
    --  27-inch 2560 x 1440 LED-backlit display;
    --  2.66 GHz Intel Core i5 quad-core processor with 8MB shared L3 cache;
    --  4GB 1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM expandable to 16GB;
    --  ATI Radeon HD 4850 discrete graphics; with 512MB GDDR3;
    --  1TB Serial ATA hard drive running at 7200 rpm;
    --  a slot-load 8x SuperDrive with double-layer support (DVD+ / -R DL/DVD+
/
        -RW/CD-RW);
    --  Mini DisplayPort for video input and output (adapters sold
separately);
    --  built-in AirPort Extreme 802.11n wireless networking and Bluetooth
        2.1+EDR;
    --  built-in iSight video camera;
    --  Gigabit Ethernet port;
    --  four USB 2.0 ports;
    --  one FireWire 800 port;
    --  SD card slot;
    --  built-in stereo speakers and microphone; and

    --  Wireless Apple Keyboard, Magic Mouse.





Build-to-order options for the 27-inch Core i5 quad-core iMac include a 2.8
GHz Intel Core i7 quad-core processor.


*Based on estimated results of industry-standard SPECint_base2006 and
SPECfp_rate_base2006 rate tests. SPEC&#65533; is a registered trademark of Standard
Performance Evaluation Corporation (SPEC). Testing conducted by Apple in
October 2009 using preproduction 27-inch iMac Intel Core i5-based 2.66 GHz
units and shipping 24-inch iMac Intel Core 2 Duo-based 3.06 GHz units.
Performance tests are conducted using specific computer systems and reflect
the approximate performance of iMac.


**Claim based on energy efficiency categories and products listed within the
EPA ENERGY STAR 5.0 database as of October 2009.


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

Bon bah moi qui attendait du 28" ... a la limite du 26" :rateau:  maintenant on parle de 21.5" 

Mais apparemment ... il y aurait du 27" :rateau::rateau:

bah en fait sa me va ..

edit: MDR Mac*Gyver, on doit avoir les même onglets d'ouvert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------

http://www.apple.com/magicmouse/



Fraiiiicheur !




http://www.apple.com/imac/design.html



Fraiiicheur bis !!!


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Ca se confirme... Ca semble être un communiqué de presse... tout ce qu'il y a de plus officielles!


----------



## Hydra (20 Octobre 2009)

Les gars c'est bon, tout y est!
http://www.apple.com/fr/magicmouse/
http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/design.html
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/
http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/design.html

La magic mouse est subblime, et les iMac aussi, par contre le new macbook est franchement laid!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

rien sur le mini? je vois pas la difference


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Super belle prise!!!


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

faites un tour sur le store US ..photo inside


http://store.apple.com/


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

les en..... ils sont trop forts chez Apple...


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Tout est là:
http://us.gizmodo.com/


----------



## Madeline (20 Octobre 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> faites un tour sur le store US ..photo inside
> 
> 
> http://store.apple.com/



mauvais lien et mauvaise info  

Edit
le lien qui s'affiche est  http://http//store.apple.com/"]http://store.apple.com
et le store est toujours fermé


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

Core i5 uniquement sur le 27" haut de gamme (avec core i7 en option).

Lecteur de SD Card intégré 

@+
iota


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> mauvais lien et mauvaise info



désolé pour le lien ... précipitation  

mauvaise info ... non les photos et details y sont bien


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Le nouveau Macbook
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

Pas de révolution. Des évolutions. Beaux produits.


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

Par contre j'attends de voir le prix ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Bon , je vais dévoiler ma liste de Noël à ma mère  : imac ou MacBook blanc , il est magnifique le blanc !


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

Le 27" commence à 1500&#8364;, ça va...
A noter que pour le modèle haut de gamme, ce ne sont pas des processeurs mobile qui sont utilisés.

@+
iota


----------



## badboyprod (20 Octobre 2009)

Oui, belles mises à jour. Je voyais quelque chose de plus innovant encore sur la souris, mais j'aime beaucoup. Je passe commande.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Toujours du 9400M sur l'entrée de gamme en imac :/


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

Oui, la souris est peut-être plus qu'une évolution. A tester.


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Le 27" commencent à 1500, ça va...
> A noter que pour le modèle haut de gamme, ce ne sont pas des processeurs mobile qui sont utilisés.
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui si c'est à partir de 1500 c'est top !! merci pour l'info ... on peut voir où le prix stp ?

je matte la démo de la magicmouse ... elle est terrible ! j'espère juste qu'elle ne sera pas trop sensible car elle a tous les avantages du trackpad .. mais notre main restera entierement dessus ..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Ouep , adieu mighty mouse


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> Oui si c'est à partir de 1500 c'est top !! merci pour l'info ... on peut voir où le prix stp ?


Ici en bas de page.

Et on a le droit à 4 ports mémoire pour le haut de gamme 27".

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Jet is baaack !
Ça fait très iMac G5 comme pub sinon


----------



## Hydra (20 Octobre 2009)

Pour la Magic mouse, aucun bouton, que du tactile, on osait à peine l'imaginer. Pas dévolution de prix: 69$. L'ancienne est toujours disponible pour ceux que le tactile gênerait.

Les iMac passent en 16:9 et sont 21,5 et 27 pouces, avec option Quadricore intel i5 et i7 sur le haut de gamme.
Ils perdent de l'épaisseur sur leur bande inférieure.
Possibilité d'aller jusqu'à 16Go de RAM et 2 To de DD en option.

Le macbook devient unibody avec sa coque en polycarbonate, avec une grosse pomme gravée dessus et dessous. Il possède désormais une mémoire vive à 1066Mhz et un écran LED ainsi que le trackpad multitouch des autres portables.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Pas de bouton ? Pourtant ça fait "clic" sur les vidéos


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Ici en bas de page.
> 
> Et on a le droit à 4 ports mémoire pour le haut de gamme 27".
> 
> ...




Merci 

Roooo la bombe cet Imac27 .... franchement sa déchire; moi qui voulait une nouvelle station de travail sans avoir à passer par la case Macpro et ses tarifs ... sur le papier sa donne énormément envie !

Je me souvient qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps j'avais lancé en vrac dans un sujet qu'un 28" serait de très bon gout ..je vais essayer de retrouver sa  je n'étais pas loin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2009)

Hydra a dit:


> La magic mouse est sublime



Je trouve aussi. Et sans fil en plus ! Je sens que je vais craquer. :love:

Par contre, ils n'ont rien prévu pour remplacer les boutons sur le côté ? Moi, je m'en sers pour Exposé. Devrais-je utiliser les touches du clavier pour un affichage d'Exposé toutes applications confondues ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je trouve aussi. Et sans fil en plus ! Je sens que je vais craquer. :love:
> 
> Par contre, ils n'ont rien prévu pour remplacer les boutons sur le côté ? Moi, je m'en sers pour Exposé. Devrais-je utiliser les touches du clavier pour un affichage d'Exposé toutes applications confondues ?


A voir car je suis dans le même cas que toi , je trouve ça plus pratique .


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de trouver un truc intéressant sur le 27" :


> prise en charge de sources DisplayPort externes (nécessite des câbles et des adaptateurs vendus séparément)


Il peut servir d'écran à priori (on peut brancher une source DisplayPort et donc HDMI).

En complément


> Le Mini DisplayPort vous permet de connecter un moniteur externe, y compris le moniteur Apple LED Cinema Display, à votre iMac. *Sur le modèle iMac 27 pouces, le même port sert également d'entrée. Vous pourrez ainsi connecter n'importe quelle source externe équipée d'une sortie DisplayPort &#8212; y compris MacBook ou MacBook Pro &#8212; et utiliser votre iMac comme un moniteur*


@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> A voir car je suis dans le même cas que toi , je trouve ça plus pratique .



En même temps, à choisir entre ça et un décrassage régulier de la bille de ma Mighty Mouse actuelle (tant que ça fait effet), le choix est vite fait : je choisis ça.


----------



## TiteLine (20 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je trouve aussi. Et sans fil en plus ! Je sens que je vais craquer. :love:
> 
> Par contre, ils n'ont rien prévu pour remplacer les boutons sur le côté ? Moi, je m'en sers pour Exposé. Devrais-je utiliser les touches du clavier pour un affichage d'Exposé toutes applications confondues ?



Pas encore bien regardé les caractéristiques de la bestiole mais si c'est comme pour les portables, il y aura peut être la possibilité de configurer "exposé" via un balayage 

Ma MM est morte, je sens que je vais tester cette nouvelle souris


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Je vois pas l'interêt de laisser le port infrarouge sur le MacMini Serveur 

Pour la MM (Magin Mouse, confondez pas tout ) c'est que deux doigts max


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

cette souris est vraiment sympa :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> cette souris est vraiment sympa :love:


J'attends de l'essayer, parce que glisser deux doigts à longeur de journée (bien que ça ne sera pas pire que la boule de la MM), ça risque de fatiguer :/


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En même temps, à choisir entre ça et un décrassage régulier de la bille de ma Mighty Mouse actuelle (tant que ça fait effet), le choix est vite fait : je choisis ça.


J'ai pas de mighty mouse mais une arc mouse , d'ailleurs , ce soir , elle est sur les PA de MacG .


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

Store ouvert


----------



## Hydra (20 Octobre 2009)

*Yep Yep Yep! Nouvelle Remote!!!*

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC377?mco=MTMzNzQ4ODg


----------



## manix93 (20 Octobre 2009)

OOO purée j'avais pas compris que le 21.5 et 27" imac venaient en remplacement des 20" et 24 " ... :rateau:

Autant les nouveautés je kiff ... autant enlevé les autres c'est pas cool ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Vous avez vu la nouvelle apple remote ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Un bémol pour la Remote quand même :


> La télécommande Apple Remote nécessite la station d'accueil iPod Universal Dock et iPod avec Dock connector ou iPhone.


Enfin, tout le monde ou presque a un iPod chez lui. Le problème est clos 

(mais un iPod Touch ou iPhone fait mieux avec Remote )


----------



## drkstr (20 Octobre 2009)

J'ai passé commande Dimanche d'un MacBook Pro 13", quels sont les différences avec le nouveau MacBook? :mouais:


----------



## Lumpy (20 Octobre 2009)

Bin le nouveau est mieux et moins cher
Essaie d'appeler Apple pour changer 


EDIT: ok j'avais pas vu le Pro après MacBook, désolé je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Plus rapide  (et nouveau design)

Mais pourquoi nouveau MagSafe ?! Y'a un truc qui a changé ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2009)

Si je ne m'abuse, pour avoir un iMac avec une vraie carte graphique, il faut débourser moins, non ?

PS : Magic Mouse commandée. Délai estimé d'expédition 5 à 7 jours. Délai estimé de livraison : 03 novembre - 06 novembre.


----------



## dadoo113 (20 Octobre 2009)

drkstr a dit:


> J'ai passé commande Dimanche d'un MacBook Pro 13", quels sont les différences avec le nouveau MacBook? :mouais:



Le MacBook Pro dispose d'un port FireWire pour brancher un camescope numérique ou un disque dur rapide, et d'un design en alu très solide... Le reste n'est que détail il me semble...


----------



## Hydra (20 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse, pour avoir un iMac avec une vraie carte graphique, il faut débourser moins, non ?



Exact, moins de 2000&#8364; pour avoir du quadricore i7, du 27 pouces et tout ce qui va avec.

Apple frappe vraiment fort avec cette nouvelle gamme, ça pourrait même faire trembler un AlienWare niveau puissance si je ne m'abuse... (sauf pour la CG... mais bon, Apple reste Apple).

Si je ne devais pas faire mes études à l'étranger dans moins d'un an, j'aurais claqué ma bourse pour ces merveilles :rateau:

PS: le macbook possède désormais la nouvelle batterie avec 7h d'autonomie... C'est franchement génial, aucun point noir sur cette upgrade des macs!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2009)

Hydra a dit:


> Exact, moins de 2000 pour avoir du quadricore i7, du 27 pouces et tout ce qui va avec.



Le premier prix, c'est 1 349 . Avant ça devait être 1 599 .


----------



## drkstr (20 Octobre 2009)

Mon MacBook Pro devrait arriver demain chez moi, à ma place que feriez-vous?
Le MacBook Pro est-il vraiment mieux que le nouveau macbook?
J'ai l'impression de m'être fait enflé... 
Disque dur plus gros, même config...


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Octobre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Le MacBook Pro dispose d'un port FireWire pour brancher un camescope numérique ou un disque dur rapide, et d'un design en alu très solide... Le reste n'est que détail il me semble...



Et rétro-éclairage du clavier (très pratique), port SD, coque aluminium et possibilité de mettre 8Go en RAM...


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

le nouveau macbook a 790 &#8364; via l'AOC, il se positionne bien en terme de prix. Niveau qualité/prix c'est pas mal...encore faut-il avoir l'AOC.


Me reste plus qu'à pousser mes parents pour qu'il lache 1 000 &#8364; pour le nouvel iMac....par contre il a perdu 140 Go de dd et on ne peux pas changer le dd sur le model de base.

Me reste plus qu' à attendre l'ouverture de l'applestore à Paris pour voir ces machines.


----------



## Archon (20 Octobre 2009)

drkstr a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro devrait arriver demain chez moi, à ma place que feriez-vous?
> Le MacBook Pro est-il vraiment mieux que le nouveau macbook?
> J'ai l'impression de m'être fait enflé...
> Disque dur plus gros, même config...



Franchement , 
moi le mien a 1 ans , c'était le premier unibody, et par rapport au blanc polycarbonate,
ben j'ai l'impression de mettre fait niquer de 300 (Snow leopard et tout le tout tim)
Mais par rapport a toi , lool 
ben oui tu tes fait niquez, mais..... la seul chose que tu a en plus, c'est l'aluminium, et le clavier eclairé, ainsi que le firewire, et le reste
alors que moi , j'ai pas de firewire, pas de lecteur de carte, pas de clavier eclairé, pas de snow léopard, :rose::rose::rose::rose:
je suis jaloux de ceux qui vont faire cette achtat:rose::rose::rose: 
jaloux , et vexés:love:


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

drkstr a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro devrait arriver demain chez moi, à ma place que feriez-vous?
> Le MacBook Pro est-il vraiment mieux que le nouveau macbook?
> J'ai l'impression de m'être fait enflé...
> Disque dur plus gros, même config...



Garde ton macbook pro, il reste supérieur au macbook. Il veillira mieux. Le blanc est plus salissant.

Mais après, si le blanc du macbook ne te dérange pas, que tu n'as pas besoin de firewire, de carte SD, et que le rétro-éclairage du clavier est optionnel...tu es en droit de t'interroger.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

bon, une fois mon MBP 13" revendu, je me prendrais l'imac 21.5" 

dommage que l'i5 soit pas proposé en option

par contre, je suis pas sur que prendre l'option 3.33 Ghz par rapport a 3.06 vaille le cout...

que vaut la carte ati en terme de perf ?

quid de prendre l'option 8 go de ram ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

arturus a dit:


> le nouveau macbook a 790  via l'AOC, il se positionne bien en terme de prix. Niveau qualité/prix c'est pas mal...encore faut-il avoir l'AOC.
> 
> 
> Me reste plus qu'à pousser mes parents pour qu'il lache 1 000  pour le nouvel iMac....par contre il a perdu 140 Go de dd et on ne peux pas changer le dd sur le model de base.
> ...




Je ne comprends pas : on peut changer le HDD sur le modèle à 1349 mais pas sur celui à 1099 ?

pas terrible .


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas : on peut changer le HDD sur le modèle à 1349&#8364; mais pas sur celui à 1099&#8364; ?
> 
> pas terrible .



quand je parlais de changer le dd j'entendai via l'apple store ou avant cette MAJ on pouvait avoir un dd à 1 To moyennant un surplus financier.

je développe au cas où...


Avez-vous qu'en dessous du nouveau macbook l'embleme d'apple est dessiné ?  une idée que l'on va retrouver dans les futurs nouveaux macbook pro ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Pourquoi pas , une pomme noire serait classe non ?


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas , une pomme noire serait classe non ?



je pense que oui. Une pomme noire encadré par les quatre patins noirs; cela pourrait le faire.


----------



## UnAm (20 Octobre 2009)

28" (ou presque), quad core...
Merci Apple :love:


----------



## steve_pinkcity (20 Octobre 2009)

Et bien moi je suis plutôt dégouté : j'hésitais en effet beaucoup entre le MB blanc et un MBP 13", en sachant que j'ai un besoin impératif de firewire.

Depuis cette après-midi, 
- non seulement le MB blanc n'a plus de FireWire, et donc ne peut plus me convenir
- mais son évolution fait que désormais le MBP a exactement les mêmes caractéristiques que lui, mais en valant 250 de plus !

Et me voir mettre 250 pour un besoin de FireWire, ça ne m'enchante pas.

Bref, ne me reste plus qu'à attendre l'évolution des MBP de janvier/février, en espérant une diminution de prix.
En tous les cas, avec aussi peu de différence technique entre MB et MBP pour 250, m'est avis qu'ils vont en vendre un peu moins de MBP 13"...

Pour celui qui se fiche du FireWire, par contre, le nouveau MB est une bombe !

A+,
Stève


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Achète un mb blanc qui reste en magasin


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

steve_pinkcity a dit:


> Et bien moi je suis plutôt dégouté : j'hésitais en effet beaucoup entre le MB blanc et un MBP 13", en sachant que j'ai un besoin impératif de firewire.
> 
> Depuis cette après-midi,
> - non seulement le MB blanc n'a plus de FireWire, et donc ne peut plus me convenir
> ...



tu oublies une chose, le macbook blanc a un DD de 250 et le pro un DD de 160 Go !!!!!!! Et de plus le même processeur.

Cela m'étonnerais qu'apple laisse cette situation durer. Allez, une MAJ des Pro d'içi novembre/décembre pour réajuster la gamme et mettre du 4 coeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Du 4 coeurs mais que dans les 17" alors .


----------



## Orphanis (20 Octobre 2009)

Hé bein, ça fait longtemps qu'on a pas eu une mise-à-jour comme cela....Elle aurait même mérité une keynote. Franchement sur ce coup (positionnement tarifaire des MB blanc et IMac 27") Apple domine clairement la concurrence. Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Je pense surtout aux MacBook , ayant vu des sony similaires à la fnac aujourd'hui .

Plus gros , moins bonne finition , et pas de gros trucs en plus (plus de ram je crois).


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Du 4 coeurs mais que dans les 17" alors .



non, a partir des modèles 15" intégrant une double carte graphique...Etienne000 on se donne rendez-vous lors de la prochaine     MAJ


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Ouep , je disais 17" car je pense que le 15" avec un core i7 n'aurait pas une très bonne autonomie comparé aux 13" et 17" .

Enfin , la gamme est maintenant la plus interessante pour le MacBook blanc et l'imac du coup .


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Pensez vous que le Refurb est à surveiller pour les anciens modéles?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Pour les imac et les MacBook : Oui .


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Pensez vous que le Refurb est à surveiller pour les anciens modéles?



oui. Et aussi les revendeurs Apple qui risquent de vider leur stock


----------



## puregeof (20 Octobre 2009)

Il n'y a donc plus qu'un modèle MacBook (le blanc). Les MacBook alu disparaissent. L'alu est à nouveau réservé aux MacBook Pro, c'est ça ? 
Du coup mon MacBook 13'' alu avec DD 250 Go et clavier éclairé (MacBook5,1) acheté au printemps dernier devient une sorte d'hybride


----------



## Rez2a (20 Octobre 2009)

Franchement, si j'avais rêvé de la màj cette nuit, j'aurais même pas imaginé tout ça.
Le MacBook blanc rend presque le MBP 13" inutile, et le nouvel iMac est une pure merveille... il manque le Blu-ray, mais  le fait de pouvoir brancher quelque chose en entrée sur le 27" va pouvoir palier à ce manque.

Le seul truc que je trouve un peu dommage, c'est le syndrome du MacBook Pro 17" qui avait inauguré les batteries longue durée : on savait que ça allait apparaître sur les modèles en-dessous, et il restait plus qu'à attendre.
Avec le nouveau MB blanc, c'est un peu pareil : on sait que les MBP 13" vont devoir intégrer une grosse nouveauté bientôt si ils veulent toujours en vendre, et il faut attendre... parce qu'une telle différence de prix entre le MB et le MBP 13" pour un clavier rétro-éclairé et de l'alu, c'est insensé.

C'est bête que les gammes se courent après comme ça, mais il faut avouer qu'ils jouent très bien leur coup.

@ au-dessus : ça fait depuis Juin que c'est comme ça, depuis que les MacBook Unibody sont passés en MBP 13".


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Il n'y a donc plus qu'un modèle MacBook (le blanc). Les MacBook alu disparaissent. L'alu est à nouveau réservé aux MacBook Pro, c'est ça ?
> Du coup mon MacBook 13'' alu avec DD 250 Go et clavier éclairé (MacBook5,1) acheté au printemps dernier devient une sorte d'hybride



les macbook alu ont disparu depuis Juin 09 a l'occasion de la WWDC. 

pris de vitesse...


----------



## puregeof (20 Octobre 2009)

arturus a dit:


> les macbook alu ont disparu depuis Juin 09 a l'occasion de la WWDC.
> 
> pris de vitesse...



Je suis encore bien tombé 
Mais très content quand même de ma petite machine :love:


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Je suis encore bien tombé




lol :love:

dis-toi que tu as un macbook de luxe.


----------



## shenrone (20 Octobre 2009)

Je sais qu'il y a toujours des insatisfait, mais pour une fois j'en fais partie, je pensais qu'au passage le MBA serai remis a jour lui aussi...

... je scrutais le doublement de la ram et le trackpad en verre...

... il est désormais le seul MB sans ce trackpad...


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

arturus a dit:


> Garde ton macbook pro, il reste supérieur au macbook. Il veillira mieux. Le blanc est plus salissant.



Moi, je reste étonner que Apple concerne le Macbook blanc. Après 1 ou 2 ans d'utilisation, je n'ai jamais vu un Macbook blanc rester "beau".


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

sympa ce wallpaper star trek sur l'imac sur le site d'apple

qqn sait lequel c'est ?


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2009)

le nouveau macbook utilise un nouvelle adaptateur secteur avec une prise magsafe en Alu comme les MacBook Air  et le remplacement du disque dur est aussi simple que les autres Unibody


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a toujours des insatisfait, mais pour une fois j'en fais partie, je pensais qu'au passage le MBA serai remis a jour lui aussi...
> 
> ... je scrutais le doublement de la ram et le trackpad en verre...
> 
> ... il est désormais le seul MB sans ce trackpad...


C'est le seul aussi à ne pas posséder de lecteur, pas de port ethernet, pas de HDMI, donc ne soit pas déçu il lui reste encore plein de différences


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

Le modèle haut de gamme de l'iMac 27" est vraiment une réussite.
Deux bémols à mon avis :
-une carte graphique d'avant dernière génération (mais largement suffisante pour la plupart des utilisateurs)
-Toujours pas moyen de changer le disque dur (mais bon, avec les 1To embarqué il y a de la marge).

Les vrais plus pour moi : 
-enfin des processeurs de bureau dans un iMac (présence du mode HT sur le Core-i7 => 8 cores logiques)
-4 slot pour la RAM (dont deux libres dans la configuration de base à savoir 4Go)
-possibilité de se servir du port displayPort comme entrée (l'iMac sert alors d'écran)

Les tarifs sont intéressants et la conversion euro/dollar bien adaptée.
Le modèle haut de gamme avec Core-i7 est plus puissant que le premier Mac Pro pour un prix inférieur.

Enfin, Apple a tenu sa promesse, plus de néon dans les machines et écrans Apple. Le rétro-éclairage par LED s'est généralisé.

@+
iota


----------



## arturus (20 Octobre 2009)

oui, moi aussi.
Je pensais qu'apple allait garder les macbook alu et faire chuter le prix du blanc.

Le blanc se justifirais par son faible prix, mais il n'as pas assez perdu avec cette MAJ.


----------



## Cleveland (20 Octobre 2009)

Pour 791 Euro en AOC le MacBook ca me plaît énormement


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2009)

arturus a dit:


> oui, moi aussi.
> Je pensais qu'apple allait garder les macbook alu et faire chuter le prix du blanc.



le MacBook blanc est construit comme les autres unibody  ça fait juste un effet de gamme 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------




iota a dit:


> -possibilité de se servir du port displayPort comme entrée (l'iMac sert alors d'écran)



ça fait des années que des clients me demande si c'est possible  mais il faut display un mini display port male <>mini display port male


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

Sinon, pas d'iMac avec Atom? 

Zut... j'suis déçu...


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2009)

par contre un truc me fait tilté :



> Cycle de vie des produits.
> Notre analyse du cycle de vie tient compte de toutes les émissions associées à nos produits. Ce qui comprend l'extraction des matières premières, la fabrication, l'emballage, le transport, *une période d'utilisation de trois ou quatre ans,* ainsi que le recyclage. Cette analyse nous a révélé que plus de 95 % des émissions de gaz à effet de serre d'Apple proviennent des produits que nous fabriquons.



c'est bien la première fois qu'un fabricant soit si ouvert sur ce point :rose:


----------



## Cleveland (20 Octobre 2009)

Alors sur MacBidouille , ils disent qu'il pèse 1.74 kg et sur le site apple 2 kg et des poussière qui qu'a raison ?


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

Tu m'étonnes, Apple se blinde pour éviter les procès.

Après 4 ans, ton Macbook "White" il est tout "Chocolate"!


----------



## Frodon (20 Octobre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes, Apple se blinde pour éviter les procès.
> 
> Après 4 ans, ton Macbook "White" il est tout "Chocolate"!



Perso le mien, qui maintenant appartient à ma soeur, a 3 ans et demi, et il est toujours aussi blanc qu'au premier jour.

Evidement, il était nettoyé régulièrement. Celui de mon frère qui n'y fait pas plus attention que ca a l'entretenir, est lui bien sale, mais il sait très bien pourquoi...


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso le mien, qui maintenant appartient à ma soeur, a 3 ans et demi, et il est toujours aussi blanc qu'au premier jour.
> 
> Evidement, il était nettoyé régulièrement. Celui de mon frère qui n'y fait pas plus attention que ca a l'entretenir, est lui bien sale, mais il sait très bien pourquoi...



le tabac est responsable de beaucoup de panne informatique


----------



## LeProf (20 Octobre 2009)

L'anciennement mien qu'utilise ma femme - RevA Juin 2006 - est resté blanc, sans y prendre forcément soin, j'ai pas du lui passer une fois un coup de chiffon.

Pour en revenir au nouveaux produits,je me laisserai bien tenté par un mac mini tout de même, j'adore cette petite boiboite et tout ce qu'on peut faire avec.


----------



## Frodon (20 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le tabac est responsable de beaucoup de panne informatique



Exact, mon frère est fumeur, et effectivement ca se voit sur son MacBook  Moi je suis non fumeur, et ca se voit aussi (dans l'autre sens) sur mon MacBook 

Evidement, quand on est fumeur, il faut faire deux fois plus attention à l'entretien de son MacBook Blanc, ce qui n'est malheureusement pas ce que fait mon frère...


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Exact, mon frère est fumeur, et effectivement ca se voit sur son MacBook  Moi je suis non fumeur, et ca se voit aussi (dans l'autre sens) sur mon MacBook
> 
> Evidement, quand on est fumeur, il faut faire deux fois plus attention à l'entretien de son MacBook Blanc, ce qui n'est malheureusement pas ce que fait mon frère...



même en faisant attention ça fera des ravages


----------



## Danoc (20 Octobre 2009)

Les vapeurs de cuisine aussi. Surtout quand la hotte fonctionne mal ou pas. Quand je vois ce que prend mon écran tout lisse, je n'ose pas imaginer sur des surfaces plus rugueuses... :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (20 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour!!! 
Me revoilà sur macG après un peu d'abasence. (Je suis un homme occupé! )

Comment va tout le monde, au vu de cette mis à jour, ça devrait être la forme. 
Moi je trouve tout magnifique sauf le fire wire du macbook qui est partit en sucette! :mouais:

Enfin sinon je suis toujours pas sous SL et j'attends la 10.6.2.

Bon j'arrête de vous racontez ma vie et je me dirige dans tous mes topiques de retards! :rateau:


----------



## pomme85 (20 Octobre 2009)

Je suis très satisfaite de toutes ces MAJ et reste étonnée que tout ça n'ai pas été dévoilé autour d'une keynote, il y a eu pas mal de changement !

Bref, l'iMac 27" haut de gamme me fait de l'oeil... 

Et je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'on s'habitue très vite aux grand écrans. Au début un 24" me paraissait énorme, mais au bout de quelques jours on y fait presque plus attention et à côté les autres écrans paraissent tellement petit qu'on se demande comment on peut faire avec !
La souris est très classe, j'ai hâte de pouvoir la tester :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Les tarifs sont intéressants et la conversion euro/dollar bien adaptée.
> Le modèle haut de gamme avec Core-i7 est plus puissant que le premier Mac Pro pour un prix inférieur.
> 
> @+
> iota



Tout à fait. Cet iMac 27' en 2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7 avec l'option 8GBde ram et 2TB est à 2384 &#8364; ce qui est quand même un prix très correct pour cette machine.

Difficile de justifier l'achat d'un MacPro + écran.  Ok pour les grosses utilisations vidéos/scientifiques mais pour la photo, la vidéo "standard" la PAO, etc cet iMac est déjà très très bien. 

Comme j'aime bien les rappels de prix, j'ai payé en 2007 mon iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz Core 2 Duo + 2 Go de ram (upgradé par après à 4 Go) 750 Go +- 2300 euros.


----------



## lemonhead45 (20 Octobre 2009)

je trouve dommage que le 24 pouces ait disparu (mon bureau a un encart de 52cm max entre le pied du bureau et le haut qui supporte l'imprimante).
J'hésitais à prendre le 21,5"....mais maintenant,je pense que pour vendre le concept à ma chère femme, je vais acheter un bureau avec plateau plexi ou verre....Et prendre le 27e" derrière :rateau:
Avez vous une idée où je pourrais trouver des bureaux qui pourrait aller avec le mac (avec plateau en verre /plexi) ??
thx


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

si y a des gens qui veulent echanger leur imac 24" contre un MBP 13", je suis interesse


----------



## gillyns (20 Octobre 2009)

j'adore toutes ces nouveautés et au fait c'est quoi la différence avec les nouveaux processeurs ?
Je voulais acheter la nouvelle mouse avant qu'elle sorte mais là je suis un peu décu : elle a l'ai minuscule : déjà que j'ai les doigts crispés sur la mighty mouse (ou la apple mouse) !
Mais bon je vais l'essayer chez cami (magasin apple) et je me ferais une idée.
Autre mauvais point sur la magic mouse c'est son prix : 69 !!!!! C'EST CHER !!!!!!!
Sinon le fait qu'elle soit multi-touch c'est génial !


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2009)

elle est au même prix que l'ancienne


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, les manuels utilisateurs sont en ligne (en Anglais uniquement) :
-iMac 21,5" et 27"
-Mac mini
-Mac mini "serveur"
-Macbook
-Magic Mouse

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (20 Octobre 2009)

gillyns a dit:


> Autre mauvais point sur la magic mouse c'est son prix : 69 !!!!! C'EST CHER !!!!!!!
> Sinon le fait qu'elle soit multi-touch c'est génial !



Attention, c'est une souris sans fil Bluetooth. Chez Logitech, les souris sans fils Bluetooth derniers modèles coutent 49,99. On paye donc  20 Euros de plus que chez Logitech pour notamment le multitouch et le design Apple.

A vous de voir si cela se justifie


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2009)

elle peu fonctionner qu'avec une seul pile comme l'ancienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Attention, c'est une souris sans fil Bluetooth. Chez Logitech, les souris sans fils Bluetooth derniers modèles coutent 49,99. On paye donc  20 Euros de plus que chez Logitech pour notamment le multitouch et le design Apple.
> 
> A vous de voir si cela se justifie



attendons un peu avant de dire que cette nouvelle souris est geniale

elle est sans doute tres jolie... mais faut voir son utilisation


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> attendons un peu avant de dire que cette nouvelle souris est geniale


Ça tombe bien, Frodon n'a jamais dit que cette souris était géniale... 

@+
iota


----------



## TiteLine (20 Octobre 2009)

Exact 

En outre, il est difficile de juger un produit qui n'est pas encore sorti  ou qui n'a pas encore été testé (hormis par ses concepteurs évidemment) 

L'idée que ça se rapproche du trackpad peut sembler géniale mais il faudra voir à l'usage. 

En revanche je n'attendrai pas les retours pour l'adopter tant pis si je sers de cobaye.


----------



## Frodon (20 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Ça tombe bien, Frodon n'a jamais dit que cette souris était géniale...
> 
> @+
> iota



J'allais le faire remarquer, merci


----------



## Bombigolo (20 Octobre 2009)

Concernant les MB blancs et les mini de base , dont le prix baisse alors que leurs performances augmentent ,
pensez vous qu'il y aura de "bons coups" sur le refurb pour les anciens modeles ?

Les boutiques qui en ont en stock vont elles les brader ?

Comment cela se passe t' il d'habitude ?


----------



## xao85 (20 Octobre 2009)

En général tous les anciens modèles vont subir une baisse plus ou moins importante dès cette semaine. En particulier dans les Fnac, où on peut faire de très bonnes affaires! (de mon expérience)


----------



## iNico (20 Octobre 2009)

Je n'ai pas lu tous vous posts excusez moi je passe en coup de vent...

Dis donc il est bien rond ce nouveau MacBook perso il me fait penser à la planche WiiFit de Nintendo je sais pas vous ?! lol.


Nico.


----------



## drfloyd (20 Octobre 2009)

ma deception : pas de port SD sur le macbook... mais pourquoi !!!!????????


----------



## Y. Bris (20 Octobre 2009)

Je me permets de reposer ma petite question : *quelqu'un saurait, d'après les infos techniques, me dire si oui ou non on pourra s'en servir comme d'un écran externe (dual screen ou écran de console) ou bien si c'est comme avant (des méthodes contournantes pour un résultat médiocre) ?
*


----------



## cyril 76 (20 Octobre 2009)

News iMac commandé a 19h50 !!!

iMac 27 pouces
2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x2GB
1TB Serial ATA Drive
ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB
8x double-layer SuperDrive
Apple Magic Mouse
Apple Wireless Keyboard

Vivement la réception en Novembre !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Bref comme dirait Pépin, nous avons été gâtés ce jour entre le Mac Book, l'iMac, le Mac mini, la Magic mouse, la nouvelle télécommande Apple (blanche et noire).

Seulement entre le mbp 13" d'entrée de gamme et le Mac Book il n'y a plus guère de différence si ce n'est l'alu, la lecteur de carte sd, le firewire 800, l'éclairage du clavier, on peut penser que le Mac Book est plus intéressant financièrement parlant.

Bref un sujet à controverse, et comme disait je ne sais plus trop qui, à très bientôt si vous le voulez bien.

A+


----------



## Cleveland (20 Octobre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Bref comme dirait Pépin, nous avons été gâtés ce jour entre le Mac Book, l'iMac, le Mac mini, la Magic mouse, la nouvelle télécommande Apple (blanche et noire).
> 
> Seulement entre le mbp 13" d'entrée de gamme et le Mac Book il n'y a plus guère de différence si ce n'est l'alu, la lecteur de carte sd, le firewire 800, l'éclairage du clavier, on peut penser que le Mac Book est plus intéressant financièrement parlant.
> 
> ...



Je me pose la question est ce valable la différence de prix ? Et le touche ( je parle de la coque ) du nouveau MacBook sera identique que l'ancien ?


----------



## iNico (21 Octobre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je me pose la question est ce valable la différence de prix ? Et le touche ( je parle de la coque ) du nouveau MacBook sera identique que l'ancien ?



Euh non je ne pense pas je crois que la surface de travail est identique au reste de la coque. Je viens de voir quelques photos sur le site d'Apple et j'ai remarqué que ça brille du côté du clavier donc, exit le touché "velour" je dirai et c'est dommage c'était très agréable sur le miens. Soit dit en passant ça va être la fêtes au trace de doigts et si certains sont maniaques de la propreté...


Nico.


----------



## yoshi71 (21 Octobre 2009)

bonsoir tout le monde qqun peut me dire si il est possible de regarder la tv sur ce nouveau imac? faut il une carte tv ou un logiciel? est il possible de le brancher sur une PS3 afin de regarder des blue ray? merci d'avance


----------



## iBenji (21 Octobre 2009)

De toute façon si cette Magic Mouse n'est aussi extraordinaire qu'Apple le dit, ce sera toujours mieux que la Mighty Mouse


----------



## Paradise (21 Octobre 2009)

OUpsss besoin d'un avis !!

Après 1 mois d'attente je suis (étais) à deux doigts de me prendre un BookPro 13"
J'ai besoin d'un 13" pour bouger (très souvent) et besoin du firewire ! 
Donc pensez-vous qu'aujourd'hui l'achat d'un BookPro 13" soit judicieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Paradise a dit:


> Après 1 mois d'attente je suis (étais) à deux doigts de me prendre un BookPro 13"
> J'ai besoin d'un 13" pour bouger (très souvent) et besoin du firewire !
> Donc pensez-vous qu'aujourd'hui l'achat d'un BookPro 13" soit judicieux ?



13'' et firewire je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais prendre d'autre, à part un macbook blanc en déstockage.


----------



## Paradise (21 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 13'' et firewire je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais prendre d'autre, à part un macbook blanc en déstockage.



Et oui je pense que j'ai pas le choix ! Acheter un BookPro 13" en sachant que dans quelques semaines (mois?) mon 13" sera déjà has been...


----------



## Cleveland (21 Octobre 2009)

Nico-714 a dit:


> Euh non je ne pense pas je crois que la surface de travail est identique au reste de la coque. Je viens de voir quelques photos sur le site d'Apple et j'ai remarqué que ça brille du côté du clavier donc, exit le touché "velour" je dirai et c'est dommage c'était très agréable sur le miens. Soit dit en passant ça va être la fêtes au trace de doigts et si certains sont maniaques de la propreté...
> 
> 
> Nico.




Ca va pas être le même touché que l'alu ? 

Car sur l'ancien MacBook blanc je trouve pas le touche très doux :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h19 ----------




Paradise a dit:


> Et oui je pense que j'ai pas le choix ! Acheter un BookPro 13" en sachant que dans quelques semaines (mois?) mon 13" sera déjà has been...



Tu as besoin du Firewire ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Octobre 2009)

Je viens d'acheter un WhiteBook, je craignais justemment un renouvellement des gammes allant dans ce sens.  J'entends, à chaque fois que j'ai attendu la nouvelle version d'un mac je me suis fais baiser sur les ports ou dur la fiabilité. Cette fois c'est pas le cas, je garde mon FW.  
Ravi d'avoir bien senti le coup venir, je l'aurais mal pris dans 6 mois quand Apple va nous refaire le coup de réintegrer le FW sur les MB et pourquoi pas y mettre une entrée express card... 
Trop prévisible, on se laisse plus avoir à force!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

j'avais peur que l'imac 27" soit enorme, mais en regardant de pres les dimensions, ca semble etre une version 16/9 du 24" finalement...

ils font la meme hauteur

qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## remydream (21 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Le modèle haut de gamme de l'iMac 27" est vraiment une réussite.
> Deux bémols à mon avis :
> -une carte graphique d'avant dernière génération (mais largement suffisante pour la plupart des utilisateurs)
> -Toujours pas moyen de changer le disque dur (mais bon, avec les 1To embarqué il y a de la marge).
> ...



Bonne analyse , mais je dirais meme deux gros bémols ,car helas l'ati4850 va t'elle encaisser le choc d'un ecran gigantesque ? Et pourquoi n'avoir pas laisser l'option carte graphique 4850 sur le 21 pouces ? Là cela aurai ete interessant .  Déjà que l'ati 4850 est une carte qui coute si peu chere à present ... et dejà bas de gamme dans le monde pc ... Un grand dommage 
D'autant plus facturer une carte 4670 à 250 euros , c'est carrement de l'escroquerie je trouve !!! 
Sinon c'est vrai , classe l'ecran led , mais attendons les tests tout de meme avant de se ruer dessus comme si c'etait super indispensable un Imac  .
Je ne dis pas cela parce que je suis anti mac , je dis cela uniquement parce que j'ai le sentiment que l'evolution tant attendue est un peu decevante . Meme si  leur pub, leur façon de presenter leur produit , donne vraiment envie d'en avoir un .


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

Donc tu achetes ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

En même temps, les renouvellement mineurs de gamme chez Apple, ce n'est jamais de grands bonds en avant. Seul lors de la sortie d'un nouveau produit tu as quelque chose de vraiment nouveau, le reste de la gamme s'aligne dessus puis tu attends la prochaine nouvelle gamme.
Exemple : MacBook Pro CoreDuo (Early 2006 je crois). Pas de très grosses modifications (sauf le passage au 64b fin 2006). A chaque MAJ pas de grands bonds mais deux ans en arrière (juste avant le passage au Unibody), tu remarques que le chemin parcouru est tout de même important&#8230; mais avec 5 renouvellement de gamme mineurs entre.

Cheers


----------



## miaou (21 Octobre 2009)

remydream a dit:


> D'autant plus facturer une carte 4670 à 250 euros , c'est carrement de l'escroquerie je trouve !!!
> .



dans les 250 il y aussi le DD 1To au lieu de 500 Go. mais moi aussi je me pose la question 
j'hésite entre les deux 21'. cette carte HD 4670 est elle aussi bidon que ça? n'est elle pas comme le dit Apple  4 fois plus puissante que la 9400M. sera t elle utilisable avec des jeux important ?  autrement dit es-ce ça vaut le coup ? ( ou même le coût  )


----------



## yret (21 Octobre 2009)

Paradise a dit:


> Et oui je pense que j'ai pas le choix ! Acheter un BookPro 13" en sachant que dans quelques semaines (mois?) mon 13" sera déjà has been...



en dehors du firewire dispo, il est déjà "has been" le MB Pro 13" (sauf design): en effet, il a les mêmes caractéristiques que le blanc avec un disque dur moins gros (160 contre 250 Go) pour 250  de plus !! :rose:

je vois assez mal Apple ne pas le mettre à jour avant la fin de l'année ...


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2009)

Salut.



remydream a dit:


> Bonne analyse , mais je dirais meme deux gros bémols ,car helas l'ati4850 va t'elle encaisser le choc d'un ecran gigantesque ?


Hors jeu vidéo, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.
La carte supporte l'affichage sur un second écran jusqu'au 30".
A noter que le 27" à la même résolution que feu l'Apple Display 30" (au ratio près).



remydream a dit:


> Sinon c'est vrai , classe l'ecran led , mais attendons les tests tout de meme avant de se ruer dessus comme si c'etait super indispensable un Imac.


Je n'ai jamais dit que c'était indispensable mais qu'il fallait s'y attendre et qu'Apple a bien tenu sa promesse à ce niveau.



Y. Bris a dit:


> quelqu'un saurait, d'après les infos techniques, me dire si oui ou non on pourra s'en servir comme d'un écran externe (dual screen ou écran de console)


Voir les messages précédent. La réponse est oui (mais uniquement pour les modèles 27").

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2009)

Y. Bris a dit:


> Je me permets de reposer ma petite question : *quelqu'un saurait, d'après les infos techniques, me dire si oui ou non on pourra s'en servir comme d'un écran externe (dual screen ou écran de console) ou bien si c'est comme avant (des méthodes contournantes pour un résultat médiocre) ?
> *



Le 27": OUI

Le 21,5": NON


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

Magic Mouse : 10.6.2 apporterait la compatibilité


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Les vrais plus pour moi :
> -enfin des processeurs de bureau dans un iMac (présence du mode HT sur le Core-i7 => 8 cores logiques)



Désolé de te décevoir, mais NON, ça n'est pas des processeurs de bureau.

Les Core i5 et i7 utilisés sont les Quad Core *Mobile* sortis récemment. Ce sont donc toujours des processeurs de portable qu'Apple utilise dans ces iMacs. Logique, puisque le form factor des iMacs, et notamment leur faible épaisseur, impose d'utiliser des composants qui ne chauffes pas trop, sauf si on aime le bruit de ventilos tournant à fond constamment . Donc Apple utilise des CPUs avec un TDP de 35 à 55W sur ses iMacs (le TDP des QuadCores utilisés est de 45 à 55W).
Un processeur de bureau, à l'inverse, consomme de 80 à 100W, ce qui est le double, et donc bien plus difficile à refroidir dans un boitier aussi étroit que l'iMac.

Cela explique d'ailleurs que les versions doubles coeurs soient toujours en Core2Duo, puisque les Core i5 et i7 *Mobile* Dual Core ne sont pas encore sortis (ils sont prévu pour début 2010).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> en dehors du firewire dispo, il est déjà "has been" le MB Pro 13" (sauf design): en effet, il a les mêmes caractéristiques que le blanc avec un disque dur moins gros (160 contre 250 Go) pour 250  de plus !! :rose:
> 
> je vois assez mal Apple ne pas le mettre à jour avant la fin de l'année ...



pas le meme son ni la meme qualite de dalle !


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Désolé de te décevoir, mais NON, ça n'est pas des processeurs de bureau.
> 
> Les Core i5 et i7 utilisés sont les Quad Core *Mobile* sortis récemment. Ce sont donc toujours des processeurs de portable qu'Apple utilise dans ces iMacs.


Il n'y a pas de Core i7 mobile à 2.8GHz ni de Core i5 mobile à 2.66GHz. Pour le portables, l'architecture Nehalem plafonne à 2GHz.

Ce sont bien des processeurs de bureau.

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de Core i7 mobile à 2.8GHz ni de Core I5 mobile à 2.6GHz.
> 
> Ce sont bien des processeurs de bureau.
> 
> ...



Si si, révise ta RoadMap  Les Core i5/i7 Mobile Clarskfield montent jusqu'à 3.06GHz, même 3.2GHz pour le i7-920XM. Le i7-720QM monte jusqu'à 2.8GHz, et le i7-820QM jusqu'à 3.06GHz.

Ca n'est pas parce qu'ils ne sont pas listé sur le site d'Intel qu'ils n'existent pas. Les CPU de certains MacBook (Pro) ne sont pas non plus listé chez Intel, mais ils existent pourtant  En fait, en cherchant sur Google on trouve la page des CPUs à chaque fois, et cela même si sur la liste ils ne sont pas présents.


----------



## arkhos (21 Octobre 2009)

tant qu'on parle des core i5, quelqu'un peu m'expliquer ce qu'on gagne en passant d'un Intel Core 2 Duo 3,06 GHz à un  Intel Core i5 2,66 GHz. Le hardware n'étant pas trop mon truc j'aurais bien besoin d'explication


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Octobre 2009)

perso, je m'attendais à un écran d'imac du même type que le nouveau design de quicktime: sans contours, juste l'écran... ça ça aurait été une utilisation optimale de la surface... mais bon, quid du logo d'Apple?... peut-être aussi difficile techniquement, je ne sais pas...


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Si si, révise ta RoadMap  Les Core i5/i7 Mobile Clarskfield montent jusqu'à 3.06GHz, même 3.2GHz pour le i7-920XM. Le i7-720QM monte jusqu'à 2.8GHz, et le i7-820QM jusqu'à 3.06GHz.


Attends, je mets ma casquette de professeur 

Mon cher Frodon, je crois que tu confonds la fréquence avec mode turbo-boost et la fréquence nominale.
Le Core i7 utilisé dans l'iMac est cadencé à 2.8GHz (lorsque les 4 cores sont activés) et peut atteindre 3.42GHz en mode Turbo-Boost (1 seul core actif).


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> -Processeur Intel Core i5 quadric&#339;ur à *2,66 GHz* avec 8 Mo de mémoire cache N3 partagés ; performances dynamiques Turbo Boost jusqu'à *3,2 GHz*
> -Processeur Intel Core i7 quadric&#339;ur à *2,8 GHz* avec 8 Mo de mémoire cache N3 partagés ; performances dynamiques Turbo Boost jusqu'à *3,42 GHz* ; Hyper-Threading fournissant jusqu'à 8 c&#339;urs virtuels



Le i7-820QM est cadencé à 1.73GHz (mode 4 core) et plafonne à 3.06GHz (un seul core actif).
Le i7-920XM est cadencé à 2GHz (mode 4 core) et plafonne à 3.2GHz (un seul core actif).

Ce sont bien les Core i7-860 et Core i5-750 qui sont utilisés dans les iMac (modèle de bureau donc).

Pour rappel, la roadmap Clarksfield :






@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Attends, je mets ma casquette de professeur
> 
> Mon cher Frodon, je crois que tu confonds la fréquence avec mode turbo-boost et la fréquence nominale.
> Le Core i7 utilisé dans l'iMac est cadencé à 2.8GHz (lorsque les 4 cores sont activés) et peut atteindre 3.41GHz en mode Turbo-Boost (1 seul core actif).
> ...



Je n'ai pas le temps de vérifier. Mais franchement si c'est le cas, alors j'ai peur pour le niveau de silence de ces iMacs Core i5/i7.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Les vrais plus pour moi :
> -enfin des processeurs de bureau dans un iMac (présence du mode HT sur le Core-i7 => 8 cores logiques)
> -4 slot pour la RAM (dont deux libres dans la configuration de base à savoir 4Go)
> -possibilité de se servir du port displayPort comme entrée (l'iMac sert alors d'écran)
> ...





> Le modèle haut de gamme avec Core-i7 est plus puissant que le premier Mac Pro pour un prix inférieur.



C'est vrai en théorie (fréquence processeur)  Ce n'est peut-être pas vrai en pratique (bus échange entre e/s, mémoire et processeur plus large sur Mac Pro que sur iMac il me semble).

*Premières impressions*

La vraie nouveauté est bien dans ce 27"  :

renforcé par l'option Core-i7,
les quatre slots mémoire
possibilité de se servir du port displayPort comme entrée (l'iMac sert alors d'écran)

D'un point de vue puissance pure, les chiffres données par Apple donnent au moins un facteur 2 par rapport à " l'ancien 24 ". Des tests précis pourront montrer si cette machine peut sonner le glas du Mac Pro d'entrée de gamme. En tout cas, il me donne l'envie de changer mon fusil d'épaule (ne plus passer d'un iMac à un Mac Pro). Seul bémol, à vérifier que ce 27" n'est pas beaucoup plus grand que le 24". Où le mettrai - je ? Le nouveau 21,x " en full HD ne conviendrait parfaitement.

Quant au reste (n'en déplaise aux grincheux), Apple a fait comme elle a l'habitude de le faire (souvent) : le nouveau bas de gamme est aussi bien sinon mieux que l'ancien haut de gamme (cas des iMac avec les nouveaux écrans et leur dos en alu qui permet de quitter les processeurs mobiles pour des processeurs de bureau à consommation raisonnable).

La surprise, pour moi, c'est l'extension de la gamme des Mac Mini à l'usage mini serveur.

Le nouveau MacBook "blanc" est un choix marketing astucieux, même s'il a perdu le FW.

Quant à la nouvelle souris  ce n'est qu'un souris  qui n'a pas encore achevée sa mue  Je ne suis pas un fanatique de cet objet à qui je demande de cliquer et de faire de défiler  sans faille, et de se déplacer rapidement. J'en suis resté à un bouton (98% des cas), parfois à deux boutons (2 % des cas). Alors les autres boutons ou les glissades, ce sera pour la prochaine génération d'interface : grand machin multi-touch avec tout virtuel.


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est vrai en théorie (fréquence processeur) &#8230; Ce n'est peut-être pas vrai en pratique (bus échange entre e/s, mémoire et processeur plus large sur Mac Pro que sur iMac il me semble).


D'un point de vue architecture, les modèles employés dans l'iMac sont plus récent. Ils intègrent entre autre le controleur PCI-Express, mais passent d'un bus mémoire triple-canal à un bus double-canal.

De ce que j'en ai lu, les performances ne sont pas impactés par cette "régression", le surplus de bande passante n'étant de toute façon pas exploité.

La carte graphique est également plus puissance que le modèle de base, le processeur mieux cadencé... Je ne me fais pas trop de soucis niveau performance... 

@+
iota


----------



## Cort (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas très bien la différence de prix entre mon Imac 24" 3,06mgh acheté il y a 2 mois 2099  et le prix du nouveau Imac 27" pour le prix de 1799 


----------



## jugnin (21 Octobre 2009)

Cort a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas très bien la différence de prix entre mon Imac 24" 3,06mgh acheté il y a 2 mois 2099  et le prix du nouveau Imac 27" pour le prix de 1799 



Eh bien, elle est de de 300 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

en tout cas l'annonce la plus impressionnante ce serait sans doute la magic mouse

apple vient un peu plus de tuer la souris

vu que tout est breveté quasiment, MS et Logitech vont avoir du mal à surencherir :rateau:


----------



## bounty1342 (21 Octobre 2009)

Coucou,

et des nouveaux MBP ? 

De nouvelles annonces en novembres ?

Merci


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> D'un point de vue architecture, les modèles employés dans l'iMac sont plus récent. Ils intègrent entre autre le controleur PCI-Express, mais passent d'un bus mémoire triple-canal à un bus double-canal.
> 
> De ce que j'en ai lu, les performances ne sont pas impactés par cette "régression", le surplus de bande passante n'étant de toute façon pas exploité.
> 
> ...



C'est une bonne nouvelle (je ne suis pas encore allé examiner les perfs en détail).

Par contre, cela fortifie l'idée de "sonner le glas" du Mac Pro d'entrée de gamme. Ça me semble être une belle bête, surtout avec les nouvelles possibilités offertes par SL aux applications.

Par contre, le bémol de la taille est d'importance :

Dimensions-----24" Cinema display--------iMac 21,5"--------iMac 27"

----H-------------------- 47,84 cm------------45 cm-------------51,7 cm
----L--------------------57,32 cm-----------52,8 cm-------------65 cm
----P-------------------- 19,71 cm---------18,85 cm-------------20,7 cm
--poids--------------------9,5 kg------------- 9,3 kg-------------13,8 kg

Personnellement, le 21,5" avec les perfs du 27", ça aurait un must


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Attends, je mets ma casquette de professeur
> 
> Mon cher Frodon, je crois que tu confonds la fréquence avec mode turbo-boost et la fréquence nominale.
> Le Core i7 utilisé dans l'iMac est cadencé à 2.8GHz (lorsque les 4 cores sont activés) et peut atteindre 3.42GHz en mode Turbo-Boost (1 seul core actif).
> ...




ouaip et sinon, dommage qu'on ait encore de la DDR3 à 1066 Mhz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h08 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est une bonne nouvelle (je ne suis pas encore allé examiner les perfs en détail).
> 
> Par contre, cela fortifie l'idée de "sonner le glas" du Mac Pro d'entrée de gamme. Ça me semble être une belle bête, surtout avec les nouvelles possibilités offertes par SL aux applications.
> 
> ...



tu oublies l'imac 24", sa hauteur est quasi egale à celle du 27"


----------



## Cort (21 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Eh bien, elle est de de 300 euros.


 
Je peux aussi compter.

Mais pourquoi une telle différence ? Matériel utilisé?Moindre qualité?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Cort a dit:


> Je peux aussi compter.
> 
> Mais pourquoi une telle différence ? Matériel utilisé?Moindre qualité?



le prix a baissé c'est tout

au bout d'un moment, à force de produire, la marque fait des economies d'echelle aupres de ses fournisseurs et le prix des composants baisse aussi naturellement


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> -Toujours pas moyen de changer le disque dur (mais bon, avec les 1To embarqué il y a de la marge).



Yep, mais quand tu as un problème hors garantie avec le disque qui tombe en carafe, c'est très très chiant, ca. Déjà parce que tu es obligé de payer la main d'&#339;uvre, mais en plus parce que pour réparer et recommencer a bosser dans la journée , c'est même pas la peine d'y penser.



iBenji a dit:


> De toute façon si cette Magic Mouse n'est aussi extraordinaire qu'Apple le dit, ce sera toujours mieux que la Mighty Mouse



Vraiment pas difficile de faire mieux que l'ancienne. Et pourtant, là c'est encore raté. Je ne comprends vraiment pas cet acharnement d'Apple a commercialiser des souris à peine moins grosses qu'un semi-remorque, mono bouton, et qui "n'accrochent" pas sur les surfaces lisses....
C'est bien simple : sur tous mes derniers macs, elles ne sont carrément pas sorties de l'emballage.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne comprends vraiment pas cet acharnement d'Apple a commercialiser des souris à peine moins grosses qu'un semi-remorque, mono bouton, et qui "n'accrochent" pas sur les surfaces lisses....


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ouaip et sinon, dommage qu'on ait encore de la DDR3 à 1066 Mhz
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h08 ----------
> 
> ...



Désolé, je ne parle que de ce qui est au catalogue "neuf".


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est bien simple : sur tous mes derniers macs, elles ne sont carrément pas sorties de l'emballage.


tu les remplace par quoi ?


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu les remplace par quoi ?



Par des souris quelconques, qui coûtent environ 20 &#8364;, sont d'une taille nickel, avec 2 boutons et une roue, et qui déplacent sans aucun souci et avec précision le pointeur lorsque je les glisse sur la surface lisse de mon bureau.
Celle que j'utilise sur ce poste est une _Génius Mini Traveler_.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

La Mighty Mouse en version filaire est d'une taille respectable et d'un maniement très agréable.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi dans les configurations sur commande des iMac sur l'Apple Store certains choix de clavier sont en double ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



clavier dans une langue et guide de l'utilisateur dans une autre langue

ce qui est un peu debile vu que la doc est tjrs en multilangue si je ne me trompe pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> clavier dans une langue et guide de l'utilisateur dans une autre langue
> 
> ce qui est un peu debile vu que la doc est tjrs en multilangue si je ne me trompe pas



J'ai vu après. :rateau:

Donc j'ai édité mon message.


----------



## rutrapio (21 Octobre 2009)

Eyh, ifixit annonce que la remote sera probablement pas utilisable sur le Macbook... car pas de port IR.
Confirmé par le fait qu'elle ne soit pas proposé dans les accessoires...
C'est un coup bas ça je trouve


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La Mighty Mouse en version filaire est d'une taille respectable et d'un maniement très agréable.



Chacun son truc, le canard. Perso ca me gonfle d'être obligé de trouver une feuille de papier pour mettre sous la souris à chaque fois que je veux l'utiliser, et de pester parce que la feuille se déplace en même temps que ma main ! .
D'un autre côté, tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu en fais : il est évident que pour un utilisateur occasionnel, cet accessoire doit parfaitement convenir. En production, dans l'urgence,  c'est une autre mayonnaise.



iDuck a dit:


> La Mighty Mouse en version filaire est d'une taille respectable


C'est aussi ce que je lui reproche !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai vu après. :rateau:
> 
> Donc j'ai édité mon message.




avec toutes ces references, j'imagine bien la connerie d'un retard d'1 semaine de toute la commande juste parce qu'une certaine doc est pas dispo.... :rateau:


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu en fais : il est évident que pour un utilisateur occasionnel, cet accessoire doit parfaitement convenir. En production, dans l'urgence,  c'est une autre mayonnaise.
> 
> C'est aussi ce que je lui reproche !



J'utilise (avec grande satisfaction) environ 6 à 7 heures par jour, une MM sans fil, qui se déplace sur une surface à près lisse, un revêtement en matière plastique imitant (mal) le marbre blanc veiné de noir, qui recouvre la planche qui me sert de table. Depuis que j'ai cette MM (un an), que j'entretiens normalement, la molette ne s'est "coincée" qu'un seule fois. Je l'ai décoincée aussitôt, sans attendre, sans la forcer, et elle est repartie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Chacun son truc, le canard. Perso ca me gonfle d'être obligé de trouver une feuille de papier pour mettre sous la souris à chaque fois que je veux l'utiliser, et de pester parce que la feuille se déplace en même temps que ma main ! .
> D'un autre côté, tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu en fais : il est évident que pour un utilisateur occasionnel, cet accessoire doit parfaitement convenir. En production, dans l'urgence,  c'est une autre mayonnaise.



Oui, chacun son truc. 

En ce qui me concerne pour mon usage personnel et régulier, elle e convient très bien. Le seul défaut est la bille qui s'encrasse au point qu'au bout de 3 ans j'ai été obligé de la changer. Au moins avec la nouvelle, je n'aurai plus ce problème.




Amok a dit:


> C'est aussi ce que je lui reproche !



Pas moi.


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'utilise (avec grande satisfaction) environ 6 à 7 heures par jour, une MM sans fil, qui se déplace sur une surface à près lisse, un revêtement en matière plastique imitant (mal) le marbre blanc veiné de noir, qui recouvre la planche qui me sert de table.



Ravi de constater qu'elle te convient ! Mais sur mon plan de travail _*très*_ lisse, elle retourne chez maman, contrairement aux souris dont je parlais plus haut. 
Bref, il n'y a pas que les souris dans la vie !


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

Pour excel, word ou visualiser de l'autocad, faire quelques modifications la mighty mouse passe.
Par contre en usage intensif son ergonomie n'est pas adaptée.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

depuis ce matin, y a un demonstrateur (probablement un etudiant) à la fnac st lazare qui est en train de ni**** toutes les ventes

des qu'un client s'approche il leur dit que les nouveaux modeles "beaucoup mieux équipés" vont arriver la semaine prochaine 

du tout, personne n'achete :rateau:


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (21 Octobre 2009)

Salut

J'ai vu hier soir la petite vidéo sur la magique mouse et je suis allé ce midi chez iconcept, ils étaient en train d'installer le nouvel imac 21,5" (dommage, je voulais voir le 27").

Pour les amoureux de la mighty mouse (comme moi) je pense que vous serez pas déçus, je l'ai essayé quelques secondes et franchement c'est un régal, il suffit de faire glisser les doigts dessus et en avant, fini les horribles problèmes de roulette.
Après faut voir à long termes si elle n'a pas de défaut sans compter les recharges de piles ou d'accus.

En tout cas au premier abord, vraiment bien.

@+


----------



## remydream (21 Octobre 2009)

J'aurai sauté sur le 21 pouces si il y avait eu  une ati 4850 . Tant pis pour cette fois encore !


----------



## Panabol (21 Octobre 2009)

C'est énorme 65 cm x 51,7 cm et 68,58 cm de diagonale... Mais pas trop gros pour les yeux ???


----------



## mizou (21 Octobre 2009)

J'ai décidé d'investir dans un iMac qui va me permettre de soulager mon Unibody pour une utilisation à domicile. En plus avec un grand écran ça va me changer 

J'aurai alors besoin de vous pour faire mon choix, entre les deux modèles de 27'. Je ne sais pas comment choisir avec les bon critères. Mon utilisation n'est pas professionnelle, cet iMac sera destiné à être installé chez moi pour une utilisation "Bureautique, Film, Photos, Musique, Navigation, Téléchargement, etc..", vous comprendrez par là que j'ai une utilisation courante de ma machine.

Bien sur je trouve que le 27' est le bon choix, grand écran, je suis toujours sur le principe que l'écran le plus grand aura l'utilisation la plus confortable. 

Par contre, deux modèles en 27', configurables différemment, que me conseillez vous ? J'aimerai la meilleure configuration au niveau performances/qualité/prix. Je compte sur vous !

Merci


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (21 Octobre 2009)

mizou a dit:


> J'ai décidé d'investir dans un iMac qui va me permettre de soulager mon Unibody pour une utilisation à domicile. En plus avec un grand écran ça va me changer
> 
> J'aurai alors besoin de vous pour faire mon choix, entre les deux modèles de 27'. Je ne sais pas comment choisir avec les bon critères. Mon utilisation n'est pas professionnelle, cet iMac sera destiné à être installé chez moi pour une utilisation "Bureautique, Film, Photos, Musique, Navigation, Téléchargement, etc..", vous comprendrez par là que j'ai une utilisation courante de ma machine.
> 
> ...



Je pense que le 27" 3,06 Ghz doit suffire pour l'usage que tu décris maintenant si tu veux plus performant tu peux t'orienter vers le 27" quad core ou là tu peux vraiment choisir les ingrédients qui composent ta machine mais pour le coût c'est pas le même.

@+


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2009)

Panabol a dit:


> C'est énorme 65 cm x 51,7 cm et 68,58 cm de diagonale... Mais pas trop gros pour les yeux ???



Si tu mets le nez dedans, forcément.


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2009)

Panabol a dit:


> C'est énorme 65 cm x 51,7 cm et 68,58 cm de diagonale... Mais pas trop gros pour les yeux ???



Clair qu'il faut prévoir un bureau d'au moins 1 m de largeur ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

REVAUX REGIX a dit:


> Je pense que le 27" 3,06 Ghz doit suffire pour l'usage que tu décris maintenant si tu veux plus performant tu peux t'orienter vers le 27" quad core ou là tu peux vraiment choisir les ingrédients qui composent ta machine mais pour le coût c'est pas le même.
> 
> @+



Je pense aussi que pour un usage courant le premier modèle suffit.


----------



## mizou (21 Octobre 2009)

REVAUX REGIX a dit:


> Je pense que le 27" 3,06 Ghz doit suffire pour l'usage que tu décris maintenant si tu veux plus performant tu peux t'orienter vers le 27" quad core ou là tu peux vraiment choisir les ingrédients qui composent ta machine mais pour le coût c'est pas le même.
> 
> @+



Merci pour cette réponse assez claire. Je pense comme toi, de par mon métier je suis habitué à passer ma vie sur ma machine (Technicien Système & Réseaux).. mais cette machine ne sera pas destinée à cette utilisation. Peut être un peu d'administration mais alors vraiment pas beaucoup, parfois du photoshop mais bon à petite dose.. Je ne fais pas du tout de traitement vidéos ni de calculs scientifiques.

Quelles seraient les différences flagrantes de performances entre le 3,06 et le QuadCore?

Pour le moment si je prend rapidement une décision ça serait le 3,06 je pense, mais peut être que je me trompe 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Je pense aussi que pour un usage courant le premier modèle suffit.



Ca confirme nos idées ^^


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2009)

Les logiciels tirent et vont de plus en plus tirer parti du multi-cores, donc un Quad-core n'est pas un mauvais investissement. En plus la CG 4850 est meilleure que la 4670. Certes, ça fait 300&#8364; en plus, mais, dans 3 ou 4 ans, tu sera peut-être content de les avoirs mis en plus.

Faut pas oublier aussi que l'iMac n'est pas upgradable (cpu, CG). Il y en a qui le démonte, mais c'est franchement galère et surtout pas couvert par la garantie.

Les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs, alors à toi de voir... disons que je te dis ça juste pour t'éviter de regretter ton achat.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Ça dépend surtout des besoins : pour du surf ou un peu de bureautique les premiers modèles sont suffisants, pour de l'encodage vidéo HD (pro), des jeux, de la 3D alors là, oui, les modèles haut de gamme sont recommandés.


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2009)

oui, c'est vrai. Et du temps qu'il compte garder son Mac. S'il est du genre à revendre son ordi au bout de 2 ans pour s'en acheter un nouveau, alors, mettre beaucoup d'argent n'est peut-être pas judicieux. Mais s'il est du genre à garder sa machine longtemps (5 ans et plus), là ça devient un investissement durable dans lequel on peut mettre plus d'argent.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Bof. Les macs se revendent bien de toutes manières, pourquoi mettre 300 de plus sur une machine qu'on utilisera à 20%?


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2009)

Parce qu'on peut avoir besoin des 80% plus tard ? Par exemple, dans quelques temps, il s'achète (ou on lui offre) un caméscope HD ou un APN avec HD et il veut monter ses films HD...

ça reste de l'hypothétique, je te l'accorde. "Avec des si, on mets Paris en bouteille". Par contre, et ça c'est du concret, je pense que sur un 27" avec une telle résolution, même sans jeux, une 4850 sera plus à l'aise qu'une  4670. Donc, il peut prendre le 1er modèle avec la 4850 en option, ça me semble un très bon choix. Mais ce n'est que mon avis...

Je disais ça juste pour l'aider à ne pas "rater" son achat.


----------



## mizou (21 Octobre 2009)

J'ai parfaitement saisi vos opinions. De mon coté, en effet je suis du genre à suivre la technologie de près et donc à changer de machine assez souvent. Je pense me tourner vers le premier modèle car je craint de utiliser les ressources du deuxième comme il se doit. En tout cas, merci de vos nombreux conseils ^^

edit : je continu bien sur à y penser durant les prochains jours avant de me décider 

edit 2 : et pourquoi ne pas choisir le premier modèle en le configurant avec une 4850 ?


----------



## mashgau (21 Octobre 2009)

Alors que je penchais fortement pour un macbook Pro, la mise à jour de la gamme iMac et particulièrement le modèle en 27' change la donne.

Deux interrogations pour quelqu'un qui ne suit plus depuis longtemps l'actualité hardware :
1) existe t-il une différence autre que les fréquence entre architecture i5 et i7 ?
2) la carte graphique HD4850 était de la moyenne gamme en 2008 je crois, n'est-ce pas un peu juste pour jouer sur un écran de 27' (j'entend donc avec une résolution correcte, le 800x600 ça piquera un peu les yeux ^^). Car même si ça ne sera pas mon utilisation principale, à ce prix, j'espère avoir une machine complète et unique (ne pas avoir à racheter un PC à coté si LE jeu sort ...)


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2009)

mizou a dit:


> edit 2 : et pourquoi ne pas choisir le premier modèle en le configurant avec une 4850 ?


ben voilà ! bon compromis.  Et ça te fera un plus pour la revente.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Octobre 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Parce qu'on peut avoir besoin des 80% plus tard ? Par exemple, dans quelques temps, il s'achète (ou on lui offre) un caméscope HD ou un APN avec HD et il veut monter ses films HD...
> 
> ça reste de l'hypothétique, je te l'accorde. "Avec des si, on mets Paris en bouteille". Par contre, et ça c'est du concret, je pense que sur un 27" avec une telle résolution, même sans jeux, une 4850 sera plus à l'aise qu'une  4670. Mais ce n'est que mon avis...
> 
> Je disais ça juste pour l'aider à ne pas "rater" son achat.




Certes les besoins peuvent évoluer mais si cela se produit dans 3 ans, autant renouveler sa machine  Difficile en informatique de miser sur l'avenir. Je crois que prendre une machine surdimensionnée dans le but de la conserver longtemps  et dans l'espoir qu'elle correspondra à des des besoins futurs" est un mauvais calcul. Si elle tombe en panne au bout de 3 ans, qu'on n'est plus couvert par l'AppleCare, on peut le regretter, surtout si on n'a utilisé que 20% des capacités de la machine.

Ensuite, on peut aussi se faire plaisir avec une machine surdimensionnée par rapport aux besoins mais il ne faut pas se mettre en tête qu'on la gardera forcément plus longtemps que si on avait pris un ordinateur moins musclé. (c'est ce que j'ai fait avec le MBP , en fait j'espère le garder longtemps mais si j'avais pris un modèle inférieur, cela aurait été pareil.--> Utilisation jusqu'à sa "mort"   ... et encore ... je n'en sais rien ... je ne suis pas voyante )


----------



## koopland (21 Octobre 2009)

Perso, je suis un peu déçu de l'abandon du format 24". 27" c'est énorme. 65 cm de long ????

Et de plus les nouveaux i5 et i7, ne sont que pour le 27" une version en 21,5" m'aurais bien plus en complément d'un écran haut de gamme.

Reste maintenant à savoir ce que vaut cette nouvelle dalle IPS...sera t"elle calibrable ???


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2009)

Enrin > T'as raison. Tout dépend en fait de ce qu'on entend par "longtemps". Mais déjà 3 ans, c'est long. Si pendant ces 3 ans t'as pris les bonnes options qui font tu sera content de ta machine dans l'utilisation que tu en fais, alors tu ne regrettera pas ton achat. Si au bout du 1er mois de vie de ton nouvel ordi tu te dis "merde, j'aurai du prendre ça...", ben ça commence mal.

Tout est une affaire de compromis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

La sortie de ce nouveau macbook et l'article de Macgé (tout ce qu'il faut savoir) me font m'interroger : y aura t il sous peu une mise a jour des MBP ... cela n'est pas très cohérent de voir que le DD du Macbook est d'une plus grande capacité que celui du MBP ... souhaitant problablement acquérir le MBP 13", j'aimerai savoir quand on peut s'attendre à un MàJ .... surtout qu'il date tout de même de juin dernier ... 

En lien, y aura-t-il cette année encore, la grande messe d'Apple en janvier .. ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Les deux CPU de l'iMac ont été testés par le magazine Joystick.

Pour jouer ils se révèlent préférables, enfin surtout le i7-820 à un i7-920.

Mais le i5 est déjà un très bon choix.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai lu toutes les pages depuis le début du sujet mais ne trouve pas clairement la réponse à ma question. Je souhaiterais votre avis.

Je possède actuellement un iMac Alu 20" 2,4 Ghz avec 2go de Ram, dont je suis très satisfait. Pour des raisons professionnelles, j'ai droit à une subvention pour l'achat d'un ordinateur,  à hauteur de 85 % du prix d'achat! Autant dire que même le iMac haut de gamme ne me reviendrait qu'à 260 Euros, dont le prix n'est pas trop un souci. 

Mon utilisation de l'ordinateur est la suivante : Principalement surf, écoute de musique, mail, et qui sait peut être bientôt un (tout petit) peu de montage vidéo, et j'aimerais de temps en temps pouvoir jouer, à Heroes of Might and Magic 5 ou quelques jeux de stratégies non disponibles sur console. (Heroes 5 date déjà, et pourtant il rame sur mon ordinateur, la faute à la carte graphique pas au top, comme d'habitude chez Apple). 

Voici les 3 choix qui s'offrent à moi :

-Acheter le nouvel iMac 21,5" avec la carte graphique ATI.
-Acheter le nouvel iMac 27", à voir quelle configuration, mais je crains que l'écran soit trop grand. J'ai pas mal de place chez moi, mais n'est ce pas trop grand pour mon utilisation ? Par ailleurs je crains que la carte graphique soit particulièrement sous dimensionnée pour un écran de cette taille et fasse ramer à mort les jeux. Qu'en pensez vous ?
-Acheter sur le Refurb un ancien iMac 24" haut de gamme (le 2,93 ou 3,06), avec la GT 120 ou 130. La taille d'écran paraît un bon compromis, mais finalement y a-t-il une telle différence entre le 24 et le 27 ?

Mes principales interrogations viennent donc de la carte graphique, et de la taille d'écran. J'attends avec impatience vos conseils, merci par avance !


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

La moins puissante des cartes ATi surpasse une GT130.

Donc le choix est fais, prends un imac avec carte ATI.

Ensuite oui le 27' semble large mais si tu peux avoir un Core i5 (voir i7) n'hésite pas. Y a de quoi concurrencer d'anciens Mac Pro


----------



## Grahamcoxon (21 Octobre 2009)

Ah je croyais que la GT 130 était une dérivée d'une autre carte graphique Nvidia, plus puissante que la ATI du 21,5 ". Si tu dis vrai, effectivement, cela supprime de mon équation le vieux 24".


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2009)

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-166892-nomenclature-nvidia-officielle.html

http://www.clubic.com/article-165848-7-carte-graphique-radeon-4670-geforce-9500.html

La GT130 n'est qu'une 9600Gt renommée. La Ati 4850 est donc un bien meilleur choix. Mais sur un 27", je ne sais pas... Ou alors trouve un 24" avec une 4850.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

J'ai une petite question : Je dois m'acheter un imac pour Noël et mon choix est l'imac 21,5" deuxième modèle.

Ne risque il pas d'être obsolète dès la sortie des prochains imac qui auront le i5 dès l'entrée de gamme ?

merci .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

d'apres les comparatifs sur notebookreview, l'ati mobile 4670 est meilleure que la plupart des nvidia

elle bat largement les GT 120 et 130

y a pas photo


etienne, ca depend si tu veux acheter maintenant sans regretter ton achat apres

normalement les core 2 duo sont amenes a etre remplaces par du quad core...


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Le problème n'est pas la taille (une Radeon 9200 de 2003 affiche sans problème sur un 40') mais la résolution.

Et vu que les MacBook peuvent afficher sur un 30' Apple en même temps que sur leur écran....


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ne risque il pas d'être obsolète dès la sortie des prochains imac qui auront le i5 dès l'entrée de gamme ?


Clairement... oui, en vertu de l'implacable loi qui dit que les prochains modèles (toutes marques et OS confondus) seront plus puissants que les actuels. (tendance générale évidemment)

A force d'attendre, on n'achète jamais.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> s
> 
> normalement les core 2 duo sont amenes a etre remplaces par du quad core...



painauchocolat on peut même dire que les Core 2 Duo sont amenés a être remplacés par les Octo Core, et même bien au dela, c'est une certitude .
Encore une fois, la question n'est pas (selon moi) : 
Est-ce que les processeurs sont les plus performants ? car il y'aura toujours plus performant... Mais la question serait plutôt :
Selon mon usage, est-ce qu'un Quad, Octo ou autre Core est bien nécessaire ?


----------



## pixy (21 Octobre 2009)

La GT130 n'est qu'une 9600Gt renommée. La Ati 4850 est donc un bien meilleur choix. Mais sur un 27", je ne sais pas... Ou alors trouve un 24" avec une 4850.(Ptimouss)


J'allais le dire, d'autant plus que c'est le mien (avril 2009) et aucun souci (jeux, image, vidéo tout passe bien)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Salut, je vais pas tarder a switcher et j'hésite entre les 2 21.5 pouces
au niveau des cartes graphiques la différence de prix se justifie - t - elle, a votre avis?

utilisation: net, pckoffice, montage de film vacances, et jeux=0.

merci par avence des conseils

PS; j'ai bien fait d'attendre...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Clairement... oui, en vertu de l'implacable loi qui dit que les prochains modèles (toutes marques et OS confondus) seront plus puissants que les actuels. (tendance générale évidemment)
> 
> A force d'attendre, on n'achète jamais.



Le problème n'est pas là , il est que le hard est déjà dépassé sur les core2 puisque le core i7 est là.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> painauchocolat on peut même dire que les Core 2 Duo sont amenés a être remplacés par les Octo Core, et même bien au dela, c'est une certitude .
> Encore une fois, la question n'est pas (selon moi) :
> Est-ce que les processeurs sont les plus performants ? car il y'aura toujours plus performant... Mais la question serait plutôt :
> Selon mon usage, est-ce qu'un Quad, Octo ou autre Core est bien nécessaire ?




en effet, si on attend mieux on n'achete jamais

cela dit, j'aurai pas fait la remarque si par exemple l'acheteur existait entre 2 processeurs de meme generation 

du genre, dois je attendre pour acheter mon core 2 duo 3 Ghz parce que le Core 2 duo 3.6 Ghz va arriver...

dans ce cas precis, ce sont bien 2 generations differentes alors autant opter pour le dernier modele, qui sera vraiment performant

par contre, entre i5 et i7, je prendrais i5 car la difference de prix n'est pas justifiee

apres, si la machine actuelle repond a tes besoins, pas besoin de prendre le modele le plus recent

moi c'est pas tant le proc qui orienterait mon choix mais la carte video


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

koopland a dit:


> Perso, je suis un peu déçu de l'abandon du format 24". 27" c'est énorme. 65 cm de long ????



La dimension totale d'un 24" c'est un peu plus de 57 cm (et 72 cm en diagonale) c'est pas loin non plus


----------



## F118I4 (21 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas là , il est que le hard est déjà dépassé sur les core2 puisque le core i7 est là.


Je te comprends...
C' est chaud comme décision:
-Soit tu achètes à Noël
-Soit tu attends 8 mois (6 mois après Noël peut être) mais tu as les core i5 (voir les core i7)

Cela dépend de toi, si tu penses que ça vaut le coup d' attendre 8 mois pour les core i5...

Il y a aussi les MBP et MBA qui seront peut être pas renouveler avant Noël donc là aussi c' est chaud:
Attendre début 2010 ou acheter à Noël.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Sauf que comme une majorité de PC actuellement, le C2D est encore quelque chose de commun. Le Core i7, c'est le haut de gamme. Il ne baissera en gamme que d'ici 6 mois / 1 an. Durant ce laps de temps, le C2D est toujours d'actualité et pas 'obsolète'


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

@ saint_shaka : je verrais , ayant déjà un ordinateur avec un core2duo , si le besoin se fait ressentir, alors , je prendrai l'imac à Noël , sinon , j'attendrai le core i5 .
Enfin , j'attendrai quand même début Janvier pour acheter si jamais j'achète (si jamais ya une maj des MBP , ce qui est fort probable ).

Non , parce que 1349&#8364; , c'est quand même une grosse somme je trouve.


@ eseldorm : le I7 est déjà sur les dell studio , pour 1000&#8364; , tu as du i7 , avec 4 go de ram et tout le reste .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Sauf que comme une majorité de PC actuellement, le C2D est encore quelque chose de commun. Le Core i7, c'est le haut de gamme. Il ne baissera en gamme que d'ici 6 mois / 1 an. Durant ce laps de temps, le C2D est toujours d'actualité et pas 'obsolète'



oui mais l'imac n'est pas un pc

et y a aucun interet de comparer une machine a plus de 1000 euros à un pc

et enfin, aucun interet non plus de depenser un tel budget si c'est pour avoir un vieux processeur...


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ eseldorm : le I7 est déjà sur les dell studio , pour 1000 , tu as du i7 , avec 4 go de ram et tout le reste .



Bon ok tu parle avantages de cette bête, parle de l'inconvénient ... heu je voulais dire de Windows Vista, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

je pense qu'il faut eviter de comparer sans cesse aux pc sinon on passera notre temps a demander pourquoi pour le meme prix ou plus cher, on a eu les quad core en retard, tjrs pas de blu ray, etc...

moi je me dis que, qq soit la generation, on a tjrs eu de superbes dalles LCD sur les imac ou les mbp que n'ont pas les pc

oui on paie cher le design, la marque, la fiabilite...

mais on a droit a de belles becanes :love:

de toute facon on sera tjrs frustre par apple parce qu'il manque ceci ou cela ou par les choix que la marque impose parfois sans choix possible...


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> en effet, si on attend mieux on n'achete jamais
> 
> cela dit, j'aurai pas fait la remarque si par exemple l'acheteur existait entre 2 processeurs de meme generation
> 
> ...



C'est clair  chacun son truc.

Le modèle qui me plait, c'est le 27" haut de gamme plus les options. Mais je ne le prendrai pas parce que je ne sais par où le mettre  Trop grand  

Donc, lorsque le 21,5" (full HD) sera équipé d'un Core-i7 et d'une carte graphique costaude (pas pour les jeux, pour le GPU), alors, peut-être !


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

C'est pour cela qu'ils sont malins chez Apple, a peine on a une becane que déjà le nouveau modèle nous fait saliver


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Donc, lorsque le 21,5" (full HD) sera équipé d'un Core-i7 et d'une carte graphique costaude (pas pour les jeux, pour le GPU), alors, peut-être !




dans ce cas tu peux attendre un an 

y a 4 modeles d'imac et c'est le 4e modele qui est equipe en i7, et en option, meme pas en standard

donc pour l'avoir en standard sur le 21.5 faudra s'armer de patience


----------



## yret (21 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> pas le meme son ni la meme qualite de dalle !



oui mais franchement ce ne sont pas les premiers critères qui sautent aux yeux et aux portefeuilles d'utilisateurs "classiques" ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> oui mais franchement ce ne sont pas les premiers critères qui sautent aux yeux et aux portefeuilles d'utilisateurs "classiques" ...



ah bah ce sont generalement ceux qui changent de becane ou qui ont des amis avec des MBP qui s'en rendent compte


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas là , il est que le hard est déjà dépassé sur les core2 puisque le core i7 est là.


Ben oui, mais si tu veux un i7 dans un iMac aujourd'hui, t'as pas le choix: 27" avec option i7. Sinon tu passe ton tour... et tu reviens dans 6-8 mois au prochain renouvellement des iMacs.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> je pense qu'il faut eviter de comparer sans cesse aux pc sinon on passera notre temps a demander pourquoi pour le meme prix ou plus cher, on a eu les quad core en retard, tjrs pas de blu ray, etc...
> 
> moi je me dis que, qq soit la generation, on a tjrs eu de superbes dalles LCD sur les imac ou les mbp que n'ont pas les pc
> 
> ...



Lol , viens parler de la fibilité des mac avec divoli qui à du prendre un AppleCare tellement son MBP était sujet aux pannes .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

D'un autre coté, certains ont un Apple Care et ne l'ont (presque) pas utilisé.
Le membre dont tu parles à du tomber sur la série défectueuse NVidia, non ?


----------



## shenrone (21 Octobre 2009)

Il y a des chances, selon vous, que d'autres produit de la pomme soit mise à jour d'ici la fin d'année?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Lol , viens parler de la fibilité des mac avec divoli qui à du prendre un AppleCare tellement son MBP était sujet aux pannes .



oui, c'est vrai que tout est relatif

a l'epoque avec mon irasoir, il etait passe 3 fois en SAV avec 3 echanges de carte mere et apple m'avait finalement rembourse 

y a des machines comme ca qui veulent pas durer...

mais bon, en general c'est bien plus fiables que d'autres marques

le dell de ma soeur vient de crever aussi (son portable aussi avait fait l'objet de plusieurs SAV)

vu le prix  de l'imac, je prendrais l'applecare qd j'acheterai la bete

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> D'un autre coté, certains ont un Apple Care et ne l'ont (presque) pas utilisé.
> Le membre dont tu parles à du tomber sur la série défectueuse NVidia, non ?




c'est comme toutes les assurances, tu peux te plaindre de perdre de l'argent qd tu n'en as pas besoin

mais t'es bien content le jour J...

un petit remplacement de dalle ou de CM hors garantie et tu sens l'addition passer


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Octobre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Il y a des chances, selon vous, que d'autres produit de la pomme soit mise à jour d'ici la fin d'année?



Reformulation de la question : un devin dans la salle ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> D'un autre coté, certains ont un Apple Care et ne l'ont (presque) pas utilisé.
> Le membre dont tu parles à du tomber sur la série défectueuse NVidia, non ?




Oui .


----------



## shenrone (21 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Reformulation de la question : un devin dans la salle ?



Sans allé jusque là mais le MBA reste à la traine désormais donc ...


----------



## vicotico (21 Octobre 2009)

Apple lance aujourd'hui son nouvel Imac ( je vais surement craquer pour noël) mais depuis l'achat de mon macbook Unibody en novembre dernier Apple me déçoit un peu.

J'achete le nouveau modele macbook car on dit que Le modele en plastique blanc va disparaitre mais enfaite quelques mois plus tard Apple baisse le prix et augmente les capacité du macbook blanc.

Ensuite Apple ne produit plus de macbook Unibody en alu mais relance la production du macbook blanc en lui refaisant une santé.

Donc un peu déçu de lancer une nouvelle gamme et moin d'un ans après de l'annuler.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Reformulation de la question : un devin dans la salle ?


Pas besoin d'être devin pour se rendre compte que les fêtes de fin d'année sont bientôt là&#8230; et que les gens vont commencer à acheter / refléchir à quoi acheter. Ce n'est pas malin de changer les produits maintenant pour faire douter des gens sur leurs choix.
Pt'et que le MBA sera MAJ discretement mais bon&#8230;


----------



## hpbob (21 Octobre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Tiens, pourquoi pas un MacBook Blanc avec écran Mat en option?
> Bonne idée, je rajoute...



sinceremernt le 24" est une super affaire
Je viens de passer a la fnac de Bayonne et je m'en suis pris un à 1449 euros au lieu de 2100 et en plus avec m carte fnac j'ai eu les 5% de remise
Et en plus ils sont gavés de stock.
Pour infos les prix des autres sont pas mal : 

le 20" à 899
24" entree de gamme 1149 au lieu de 1399
24 2,9 1349 au lieu de 1799
et celui qui vaut le plus c le mien  3,06 à 1449 au lieu de 2100
et ils ont aussi du macbook blanc a 829

et tous remisable avec la carte fnac 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Lol , viens parler de la fibilité des mac avec divoli qui à du prendre un AppleCare tellement son MBP était sujet aux pannes .



sinceremernt le 24" est une super affaire
Je viens de passer a la fnac de Bayonne et je m'en suis pris un à 1449 euros au lieu de 2100 et en plus avec m carte fnac j'ai eu les 5% de remise
Et en plus ils sont gavés de stock.
Pour infos les prix des autres sont pas mal : 

le 20" à 899
24" entree de gamme 1149 au lieu de 1399
24 2,9 1349 au lieu de 1799
et celui qui vaut le plus c le mien  3,06 à 1449 au lieu de 2100
et ils ont aussi du macbook blanc a 829

et tous remisable avec la carte fnac


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Octobre 2009)

C'est le jeu du marché. 
Merci a+


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Octobre 2009)

Voilà venu le temps de donner mon humble avis !

Je suis vraiment satisfait de ces updates, qui, malgrè les rumeurs, me semblait très lointaine. Bref je m'y attendais pas à ces maj post-annonce de résultats.

L'iMac est vraiment très réussi et est abordable ! Un peu décu que l'entrée displayport ne soit que sur le 27", sinon j'aurais craquer sans réflechir.

La nouvelle télécommande je la trouve beaucoup moins cheap que l'ancienne et je pense me la prendre 

Le mini server... J'adhère mais le prix me plait pas vraiment...

Enfin, le Macbook est une réel surprise et depuis la maj, je ne fait que le conseiller pour des switchs !! Je trouve ca bien de passer a des magsafe modele MBA, vivement que ca passe sur le Mbp !

Bref vraiment sympa ces majs ! Et bien heureux que le Mbp n'ait rien eu, sinon j'aurais été un peu deg, le miens n'a que 3 mois


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Je peux comprendre que la sortie d'un nouveau modèle d'ordinateur dans lequel on voit un avantage notable comparé à celui qu'on vient juste d'acheter peut créer chez certains quelques remords.

Mais Apple n'est pour rien dans ce genre de déception. Quelle que soit la marque, quel que soit le type d'appareil, les gammes évoluent, toujours et encore, inéluctablement. Et quelque part, c'est mieux ainsi.

Il ne faut pas se fier aux rumeurs, qui sont souvent infondées ou qui ne se réalisent pas. Il ne faut pas non plus passer son temps à attendre que l'ordinateur parfait apparaisse sur le marché, car alors on peut attendre longtemps.


Je suis d'avis qu'on peut se satisfaire d'un achat dès lors qu'il correspond à ses besoins et qu'il y répond durablement, nonobstant la sortie future de nouveaux modèles. Tout le reste n'est que torture stérile de l'esprit.


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (21 Octobre 2009)

hpbob a dit:


> sinceremernt le 24" est une super affaire
> Je viens de passer a la fnac de Bayonne et je m'en suis pris un à 1449 euros au lieu de 2100 et en plus avec m carte fnac j'ai eu les 5% de remise
> Et en plus ils sont gavés de stock.
> Pour infos les prix des autres sont pas mal :
> ...



Ben iconcept m'a fait un devis ce midi pour le tout nouveau imac 27" intelC2D 3,06 avec 8 Go de ram + apple care pour la somme de 1782,32  TTC (soit 1488,56  ht pour ceux qui ont la chance de récupérer la TVA)

Je trouve que c'est correct comme prix aussi non ?

@+


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Octobre 2009)

J'en pense que ce genre mouvement chez apple n'est pas courant. 

De ma mémoire, je n'ai jamais vu ce type de revirement chez Apple (Mais de toute façon, ma mémoire est courte)



> Je suis d'avis qu'on peut se satisfaire d'un achat dès lors qu'il correspond à ses besoins et qu'il y répond durablement, nonobstant la sortie de nouveaux modèles. Tout le reste n'est que torture stérile de l'esprit.



Bien parlé. 
Même si je ne résisterais pas à aller voir le petit frère de mon MacBook dès lors que l'Apple Store de Odyseum (Montpellier) aura ouvert.


----------



## boodou (21 Octobre 2009)

Salut bande de sales geeks baveux !

Un petit coucou à vous, depuis un Imac 27'' ... 
La Magic Mouse est très sympa, finie la molette bouboule à deux balles !


----------



## Yip (21 Octobre 2009)

Baveux toi même ! 

Comment est le clic sur cette souris ? Il faut vraiment soulever le doigt ? Il n'y a pas de clic "physique" ? Et corollaire, entend-on un bruit de clic ?

Euh, tu n'as pas les yeux dans les coins avec cet écran  ?


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (21 Octobre 2009)

Yip a dit:


> Baveux toi même !
> 
> Comment est le clic sur cette souris ? Il faut vraiment soulever le doigt ? Il n'y a pas de clic "physique" ? Et corollaire, entend-on un bruit de clic ?
> 
> Euh, tu n'as pas les yeux dans les coins avec cet écran  ?



Question clic c'est comme sur la mighty mouse simplement il n'y a pas de molette faut juste glisser sur la souris avec le doigt pour faire monter ou descendre une page, cela ressemble à l'iphone, j'ai failli demander au vendeur si on pouvait téléphoner avec


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> ...
> Même si je ne résisterais pas à aller voir le petit frère de mon MacBook dès lors que l'Apple Store de Odyseum (Montpellier) aura ouvert.



Il a pas ouvert en même temps que le centre commercial 
Tant pis, cela me donnera une ocas supplémentaire pour aller trainer à la Fnac, a Darty, a iTribu,etc...  




REVAUX REGIX a dit:


> ... j'ai failli demander au vendeur si on pouvait téléphoner avec



Tu aurais du, on aurait été fixé au moins


----------



## boodou (21 Octobre 2009)

Yip a dit:


> Baveux toi même !
> 
> Comment est le clic sur cette souris ? Il faut vraiment soulever le doigt ? Il n'y a pas de clic "physique" ? Et corollaire, entend-on un bruit de clic ?
> 
> Euh, tu n'as pas les yeux dans les coins avec cet écran  ?



C'est un clic physique, donc tu entends un léger ''clic'' mais tu peux appuyer sans avoir soulevé le doigt.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Il n'y a donc plus qu'un modèle MacBook (le blanc). Les MacBook alu disparaissent. L'alu est à nouveau réservé aux MacBook Pro, c'est ça ?
> Du coup mon MacBook 13'' alu avec DD 250 Go et clavier éclairé (MacBook5,1) acheté au printemps dernier devient une sorte d'hybride


Bah non, le MBP 13" reste.
Le nouveau MacBook unibody vient remplacer l'ancien MacBook (dont le design date de l'arrivée des Intel dans les Macs).
Ah bon, y'a des produits qui ont disparus à la WWDC ?


----------



## F118I4 (22 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> oui, c'est vrai que tout est relatif
> 
> a l'epoque avec mon irasoir, il etait passe 3 fois en SAV avec 3 echanges de carte mere et apple m'avait finalement rembourse


Vache tu as eu du bol, je suis déjà à 2 SAV en 1 mois avec mon iMac Blanc C2D et toujours rien sauf un changement d' écran pour mon problème de lignes sur l' écran.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Lol j'ai envie de dire , venez dire qu'Apple est fiable après .

Je ne peux pas dire que ce n'est pas plus fiable qu'un pc Acer mais franchement , je trouve que depuis le passage à intel , les mac sont moins fiables de manière générale.

Bonne chance Saint_shaka ^^


----------



## Yip (22 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour les réponses sur le clic physique de la souris. 

Je préfère nettement ça, je l'essayerai ce mulot, pour voir s'il convient à ma main.


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

L'iMac nous montre ses tripes.

@+
iota


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> dans ce cas tu peux attendre un an



C'est bien ce que j'ai prévu


----------



## Frodon (22 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Bah non, le MBP 13" reste.
> Le nouveau MacBook unibody vient remplacer l'ancien MacBook (dont le design date de l'arrivée des Intel dans les Macs).
> Ah bon, y'a des produits qui ont disparus à la WWDC ?



Donc il a tout à fait raison pour le MBP 13" est un..... MacBook *Pro*!  Il n'y a effectivement plus de MacBook (normal) en alu, et cela depuis la sortie du MacBook Pro 13" en fait.


----------



## mizou (22 Octobre 2009)

J'ai vu quelqu'un qui écrit déjà depuis un 27'  Il est déjà en vente dans le commerce ? Car sur le site d'Apple il n'est pas encore livré immédiatement (sauf si je me trompe).


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Salut bande de sales geeks baveux !
> 
> Un petit coucou à vous, depuis un Imac 27'' ...
> La Magic Mouse est très sympa, finie la molette bouboule à deux balles !


niveau poignet et position de la paume de la main cela donne quoi comparé à une sourie "normale" ou tu peux reposer ta main ?


----------



## victa (22 Octobre 2009)

Il a du le faire depuis un magasin ;-)


----------



## mizou (22 Octobre 2009)

Mais depuis un magasin ça veut dire qu'il est en vente


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

j'ai un peu les boules de voir la plupart des autres pays (etats unis, canada, japon...)

avoir leur 27" avec i5

alors qu'en france, c'est indiqué Novembre


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2009)

on a reçu des 21" :love: des mini non server, des macbook unibody polycarbonate :love: la nouvelle souris tiens bien en mains :love: mais elle est pas encore dispos seul


----------



## boodou (22 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> niveau poignet et position de la paume de la main cela donne quoi comparé à une sourie "normale" ou tu peux reposer ta main ?



Pour être franc je suis passé en coup de vent à l'Apple Store donc je ne l'ai pas utilisé longtemps et j'étais debout ... Le problème avec une souris c'est que l'on ne réalise qu'après une longue utilisation si elle convient ou non  
Comme elle est tactile, je me suis même surpris à bouger le doigt dessus pour déplacer le curseur, comme si j'utilisais un trackpad ! 
Je voulais l'acheter mais elle ne sera en vente seule que la semaine prochaine (et pour info les vendeurs de l'AP se marraient entre eux et ils m'ont expliqué que La question du moment que tous les clients posaient était "quand est-ce qu'on pourra acheter la magic mouse ?"  )
Je vais retourner faire un petit test, je vous tiens au jus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

je viens de realiser que ce n'est pas le processeur qui rallonge le delai mais bien l'ati 4850


quel processeur choisir et pourquoi ?

ma crainte est que rien ne soit encore vraiment optimisé pour l'i5

et que la plupart des utilisateurs ne verront sans doute pas de differences ni de gain notable...


le meilleur choix serait il plutot de prendre le le C2D 3.06 et de prendre l'option de la carte video la plus puissante? (ati 4850)


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Si tu peux te payer un Quad Core, prends un Quad Core. On parle ici d'une machine destinée à être sur un bureau, pas d'un ordi portable ayant besoin de tenir plus d'une heure et demie sur sa batterie.

Et le Core i5 est vraiment puissant. Le i7-860 en option aussi, ils encadrent le i7 920.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

oui tu as raison, puisque je souhaite passer d'un mbp à un imac...


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> je viens de realiser que ce n'est pas le processeur qui rallonge le delai mais bien l'ati 4850
> 
> 
> quel processeur choisir et pourquoi ?
> ...



Sur son site, Apple donne des infos sur le gain de puissance avec un Core-i7, en puissance brute en calcul en virgule flottante, et en calcul avec des entiers. Voir *ici*

Il s'agit de comparaison entre un ancien 24" à 3,06 GHz et un nouveau 27" à 2,8 Ghz.
Rapport entre les deux machines 2,4 au profit du "grand" nouveau.

Alors ? :rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Et oui pour une machine de bureau les Core ix sont vraiment bien. 


Cependant ils ne sont pas près pour les ordis portables: ils consomment trop.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Sur son site, Apple donne des infos sur le gain de puissance avec un Core-i7, en puissance brute en calcul en virgule flottante, et en calcul avec des entiers. Voir *ici*
> 
> Il s'agit de comparaison entre un ancien 24" à 3,06 GHz et un nouveau 27" à 2,8 Ghz.
> Rapport entre les deux machines 2,4 au profit du "grand" nouveau.
> ...




ils sont malins apple a mettre le i7

aucune donnée sur le i5

en plus bon, les données made in Apple avec des comparatifs en coefficient multiplicateur, c'est du marketing


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2009)

Si vous voulez savoir ce que donne le Core i5, un petit tour sur hardware.fr.

Au passage, iFixit a éventré l'iMac 27".

@+
iota


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Joystick avais fais le test de ces deux processeurs:

Sur 3D Mark Vantage en 1680*1050, 
le Core i5 750 (celui de l'iMac) a un score de 5756.
Le Core i7 860 (toujours sur l'iMac) à un score de 5761.
Le Core i7 920, le premier des Core ix à un score de 5763.

Cependant sur Crysis, ils sont presque à égalité, le i7 920 étant le moins rapide.
Sur Farcry2, le i7 920 prends l'avantage mais là encore il y a moins de 5FPS de différence.

Sur Enemy Territory Quake Wars, les deux Core de l'iMac mettent facilement 10 à 20 FPS sur le 920, et il y a que 5 à 10FPS entre le i5 et le i7 860, et sur GTA4, les processeurs de l'iMac sont à égalité, moins de dix images devant le i7 920.

Selon Joystick, on peut amplement se contenter du i5.

Naturellement le test est orienté jeux, et le i7 860 permet de gagner en polyvalence mais il n'y a jamais que 133MHz de différence.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

va falloir qd meme attendre 2 semaines au moins pour avoir l'i5 ati 4850


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Bah ça va deux semaines pour une machine aussi puissante. Songe que mon Mac je l'ai attendu (faute de moyens) plusieurs mois !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

disons que c'est frustrant un delai aussi long a cause d'un chipset graphique

ils auraient pu prevoir un stock avant le lancement...


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Le stock a été fais mais bon après faut monter les machines.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Le stock a été fais mais bon après faut monter les machines.



la preuve que non vu que seul la 4850 retarde la livraison

je vois pas en quoi le montage d'une 4850 serait plus longue qu'une 9400M ou une 4670

toutes les machines sont dispo sous 2 jours sauf celles qui ont la 4870 en option ou en standard


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Une actu parlait des stocks faits par Apple de cartes ATI.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

faut croire qu'ils ont un stock plus important pour la 4670 que pour la 4870

ce qui est logique vu qu'ils esperent surement faire le gros de leur vente avec ce modele


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2009)

hpbob a dit:


> sinceremernt le 24" est une super affaire
> Je viens de passer a la fnac de Bayonne et je m'en suis pris un à 1449 euros au lieu de 2100 et en plus avec m carte fnac j'ai eu les 5% de remise
> Et en plus ils sont gavés de stock.
> Pour infos les prix des autres sont pas mal :
> ...



Entre un 24 pouces au rabais et le nouveau 21,5 pouces, je choisirais sans hésiter le nouveau 21,5 pouces. Et tant pis pour les 2,5 pouces de différences.

En revanche le 20 pouces à 899  est vraiment une bonne affaire.


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Le 24 est intéressant si doté d'une carte ATI uniquement.


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Je n'ai pas le temps de vérifier. Mais franchement si c'est le cas, alors j'ai peur pour le niveau de silence de ces iMacs Core i5/i7.


Je viens de voir sur iFixit que le Core 2 Duo utilisé dans les nouveaux iMac est un E7600. C'est également un processeur pour ordinateur de bureau.

Apple a enfin abandonné les processeurs mobiles pour ses machines de bureau, ce qui ne doit pas être étranger avec la baisse des tarifs constatée.

À titre de comparaison, le Core 2 Duo mobile 3.06GHz utilisé dans l'ancienne gamme est vendu $530 (pour 1000 unités) par intel. Le modèle E7600 (même fréquence) est vendu $133 (toujours pour 1000 unités).

Enfin, le Core i7 860 est vendu $284.

@+
iota


----------



## ederntal (22 Octobre 2009)

Vivement les premiers benchs entre les iMac 27" core i5, core i7 et le premier Mac pro


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Octobre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Vivement les premiers benchs entre les iMac 27" core i5, core i7 et le premier Mac pro



On compare ce qui est comparable :hein:... le Mac Pro n'a pas à être comparé à la gamme iMac... Rien à voir.


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On compare ce qui est comparable :hein:...


Ben oui, il veut comparer les performances des deux machines... Ce qui est bien comparable donc... 

@+
iota


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Ben oui, il veut comparer les performances des deux machines... Ce qui est bien comparable donc...
> 
> @+
> iota



On peut toujours comparer une voiture citadinne à une grosse berline tout à fait ...
Mais il est beaucoup plus pertinent de comparer les citadines entre elles et les berlines à part :rateau:


----------



## Cleveland (22 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on a reçu des 21" :love: des mini non server, des macbook unibody polycarbonate :love: la nouvelle souris tiens bien en mains :love: mais elle est pas encore dispos seul



Et ca donne quoi les MacBook ? :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2009)

Le haut de gamme de l'iMac et le MacPro sont complètement comparable. T'as pas du regarder les benchs des précédentes générations pour affirmer qu'ils sont dans des catégories à part.  

Après si tu compares l'entrée de gamme iMac + ses dalles de merde sur les anciennes gens avec l'octo coeur du MacPro... Non ça sert pas à grand chose, mais on s'y attendait. D'autant que le MacPro n'a pas été mis à jour lui cette fois.


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Et ca donne quoi les MacBook ? :love:



ils sont beau :love: enfin moi je préfère l'alu


----------



## TiteLine (23 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Entre un 24 pouces au rabais et le nouveau 21,5 pouces, je choisirais sans hésiter le nouveau 21,5 pouces. Et tant pis pour les 2,5 pouces de différences.
> 
> En revanche le 20 pouces à 899  est vraiment une bonne affaire.




C'est ce que je pensais jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur certaines caractéristiques de la bête. Visiblement il n'y a que 4 ports USB (dont 2 sur le clavier) et cela ne fait pas beaucoup. Il est vrai que le nouveau clavier "standard" est sans fil, ce qui fait gagner un port mais je trouve que cela reste un peu léger tout de même.


----------



## iota (23 Octobre 2009)

Salut.


Enrin a dit:


> C'est ce que je pensais jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur certaines caractéristiques de la bête. Visiblement il n'y a que 4 ports USB (dont 2 sur le clavier) et cela ne fait pas beaucoup.


Non, il y a bien 4 ports USB sur le 21.5" comme sur le 24".

@+
iota


----------



## TiteLine (23 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> Non, il y a bien 4 ports USB sur le 21.5" comme sur le 24".
> 
> @+
> iota




Donc 4 + 2 sur le clavier? Ce qui ferait 6

http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/informatique/ordinateur_apple/imac/apple_mb950.html
http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/info...le/imac/apple_imac_24_2_66_ghz_mb418_f_a.html

Désolée je n'ai trouvé les indications que sur ce site.


----------



## iota (23 Octobre 2009)

Il n'y a pas de port USB sur le clavier sans fil...
Donc 4 sur l'iMac (ou 5 au total avec le clavier filaire).

Enfin, c'est identique au 24" de la génération précédente.

Pour les caractéristiques de la gamme précédente, voir ici.

@+
iota


----------



## physalys (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On compare ce qui est comparable :hein:... le Mac Pro n'a pas à être comparé à la gamme iMac... Rien à voir.



Plus que jamais ils sont comparables ! 

D'ailleurs le MacPRo Quad 2,66 avec 3go de ram et la Gt120 doit prendre une belle culottée  face à l'imac i7 2,8, 4go de ram et l'ATI4850


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (23 Octobre 2009)

physalys a dit:


> Plus que jamais ils sont comparables !
> 
> D'ailleurs le MacPRo Quad 2,66 avec 3go de ram et la Gt120 doit prendre une belle culottée  face à l'imac i7 2,8, 4go de ram et l'ATI4850



Oui peut-être mais si on rajoute un Quad et une carte graphique et qu'on gave le mac pro de ram je pense que n'importe quel imac ne fait pas le poids, pour la CB c'est une autre histoire.

Comparer un imac et un mac pro ne sert pas à grand chose, l'imac est loin d'être aussi modulable que le mac pro.

@+


----------



## physalys (23 Octobre 2009)

REVAUX REGIX a dit:


> Oui peut-être mais si on rajoute un Quad et une carte graphique et qu'on gave le mac pro de ram je pense que n'importe quel imac ne fait pas le poids, pour la CB c'est une autre histoire.
> 
> Comparer un imac et un mac pro ne sert pas à grand chose, l'imac est loin d'être aussi modulable que le mac pro.
> 
> @+



Je comparais des machines aux prix et configurations à peu près équivalentes. Sûr en remplissant le MP, on obtient une machine plus puissante que l'imac i7... mais on se rapproche très vite des 3000 euros, soit 1000 euros de plus que l'imac ! 
En attendant le renouvellement des MP, l'imac est une sérieuse alternative au MP quad... selon moi.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Octobre 2009)

physalys a dit:


> Je comparais des machines aux prix et configurations à peu près équivalentes. Sûr en remplissant le MP, on obtient une machine plus puissante que l'imac i7... mais on se rapproche très vite des 3000 euros, soit 1000 euros de plus que l'imac !
> En attendant le renouvellement des MP, l'imac est une sérieuse alternative au MP quad... selon moi.



*Je partage tout à fait cet avis.*

L'iMac 27" en base standard, équipé en option d'un Core-17 et de 8 Go de Ram coûte 2159 euros. Sa puissance brute soutient largement la comparaison avec un Mac Pro d'entrée de gamme qui débute en prix à 2299 euros pour une fréquence de 2,66 Ghz, seulement 3 Go de RAM, une carte graphique "de bas de gamme" comparée à celle de l'iMac 27 ", et un DD de 640 Go.

Pour ce prix là, on a sans doute l'avantage de la modularité, et du Superdrive, mais cela ne joue pas sur la performance, et on n'a pas d'écran LED 27".

Et pour la performance, bien que nous ne disposions pas encore de test, je pense que nous ne sommes pas encore au bout des surprises. En effet, les différences de structures internes entre le processeur Nehalem Xeon du Mac Pro et le Core-i7 de l'iMac n'ont pas de conséquences significatives au niveau de la puissance brute.

Dans un précédent post, j'ai même supposé que cette version iMac sonnait le glas du Mac Pro d'entré de gamme


----------



## Ptimouss (23 Octobre 2009)

Et on sait maintenant que le i7 est en version bureau et non mobile. De plus, selon iFixit qui l'a démonté, les ventilateurs sont plus larges que sur la version précédente. Comme Apple a eu plus de plus place que sur les modèles précédents, en tous cas sur les 27", il a pu prendre ses aises avec l'agencement des composants, ce qui se traduira très probablement par une meilleure dissipation thermique, aidée en plus par le dos en aluminium.

Bref, sous réserves de tests, cet iMac 27" semble bien parti pour être utilisé à fond sans craindre de surchauffe. Wait & See...

Ceci dit, il a le défaut de son concept tout-en-un: la quasi non-évolutivité. Rien que l'accès aux composants impose un démontage périlleux parce que non prévu, et non couvert par la garantie. Rien à voir avec un MacPro. Donc pour une station de travail évolutive, c'est raté. Sur le long terme, c'est la seule chose vraiment gênante pour le choix d'une station de travail.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Ceci dit, il a le défaut de son concept tout-en-un: la quasi non-évolutivité. Rien que l'accès aux composants impose un démontage périlleux parce que non prévu, et non couvert par la garantie. Rien à voir avec un MacPro. Donc pour une station de travail évolutive, c'est raté. Sur le long terme, c'est la seule chose vraiment gênante pour le choix d'une station de travail.




depuis toujours, l'imac n'a jamais eu vocation a etre demonter....


----------



## Ptimouss (23 Octobre 2009)

Ben c'est ce que je dis. Une fois qu'on a pris en compte ce paramètre, on peut adhérer au concept... ou pas. Faut juste être conscient de ce que l'achat d'un tout-en-un implique.


----------



## ederntal (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On compare ce qui est comparable :hein:... le Mac Pro n'a pas à être comparé à la gamme iMac... Rien à voir.



Je crois qu'on est tous au courant que ce sont pas les même machines, au niveau modularité, esthétique, architecture, bruit... et niveau tarif non plus.

Mais dans une utilisation précise (temps d'encodage, photoshop, after effect...) on peux comparer n'importe quel ordinateur, aussi bien un mac mini d'il y a 2 ans qu'un mac pro 8 core... 

J'ai un iMac pour travailler chez moi, et j'utilise régulièrement un mac pro au bureau... Je connais tout à fait les différences entre les deux ordinateurs. Pour chez moi je préfère avoir un iMac qu'un Mac pro, et dans le cadre d'un éventuel renouvellement de ma machine, les benchs me seront utile pour savoir quelle machine prendre (i5 ou i7) et pour que je puisse comparer aux machines que je connais...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Ben c'est ce que je dis. Une fois qu'on a pris en compte ce paramètre, on peut adhérer au concept... ou pas. Faut juste être conscient de ce que l'achat d'un tout-en-un implique.



ca fait deja pas mal d'années que l'imac a sa forme tout en un

je pense que les gens en sont parfaitement conscients qd meme...


----------



## Cleveland (23 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ils sont beau :love: enfin moi je préfère l'alu




Le touche est identique a l'ancien MacBook ou plus doux ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Et on sait maintenant que le i7 est en version bureau et non mobile. De plus, selon iFixit qui l'a démonté, les ventilateurs sont plus larges que sur la version précédente. Comme Apple a eu plus de plus place que sur les modèles précédents, en tous cas sur les 27", il a pu prendre ses aises avec l'agencement des composants, ce qui se traduira très probablement par une meilleure dissipation thermique, aidée en plus par le dos en aluminium.



Pas be bol  d'après les News de ce matin sur ce forum, il semblerai que malgrès ce "gain" de place (en largeur et non en épaisseur, ce qui limite un peut la chose) les iMac i5/i7 devraient chauffer énormément  .

Concernant la comparaison iMac/Mac Pro je persiste à dire que l'on ne peut pas se contenter de les comparer simplement l'un par rapport à l'autre... Comparer un ordinateur "tout en un" à une tour, la liste des avantages/inconvegnants saute aux yeux... Du coup pas de quoi faire un comparatif selon moi. Par contre, faire un comparatif des processeurs équipant le Mac Pro et les Intel i5/i7 la je plussois. Un comparatif dans la catégorie "processeurs" why not ?


----------



## iota (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> d'après les News de ce matin sur ce forum (...) les iMac i5/i7 chauffent énormément  .


Personne n'a testé les modèles Core-i5 et Core-i7. Donc ont va peut-être attendre qu'ils soient disponibles avant de se faire des fausses frayeurs.

Rien n'indique que le système de refroidissement soit le même que celui utilisé dans les modèles Core 2 Duo.

@+
iota


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

Rien ne l'indique non, toutefois voyons les prochains tests oui 
Mon avis est que dans un "tout en un" il y'a une limite "physique" du concept, de surcroît si celui-ci se veux aussi fin que possible... Si l'on veut pouvoir mettre des processeurs/CG plus performant(e)s, il faudra indubitablement revoir le design des iMac, en attendant une révolution dans le monde des nanotechnologies ou de la Q-informatique...


----------



## Ptimouss (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pas be bol  d'après les News de ce matin sur ce forum, il semblerai que malgrès ce "gain" de place (en largeur et non en épaisseur, ce qui limite un peut la chose) les iMac i5/i7 devraient chauffer énormément  .


Arf... un petit lien pour les news sur le forum ? Faudra attendre les tests, mais si effectivement ces sont des poêles à frire, ce sera sans moi.

C'est pour ça que je n'en commande pas un tout de suite de la frénésie de la nouveauté !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

je pense qu'ils ont qd meme bien teste la chose avant de mettre des procos d'une telle puissance dans les imac...

en plus, la taille de l'imac leur donne plus de souplesse pour repartir les composants et assurer le refroidissement...


----------



## iota (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mon avis est que dans un "tout en un" il y'a une limite "physique" du concept, de surcroît si celui-ci se veux aussi fin que possible... Si l'on veut pouvoir mettre des processeurs/CG plus performant(e)s, il faudra indubitablement revoir le design des iMac


L'architecture des Core i5 et i7 est très différentes des celles du Core 2 Duo. 
Ils intègrent le contrôleur mémoire et le contrôleur, ce qui a pour effet de réduire le nombre de puce et la complexité des cartes mères.

Donc, même si le processeur chauffe plus, la disparition du northbridge est également une source de chaleur en moins. La carte mère pourrait être plus petite et donc libérer de la place pour un système de refroidissement plus conséquent.

Enfin, dans la news de MacG, il est indiqué que le 21.5" ne chauffe pas tant que ça... Alors qu'il est équipé du même processeur que le 27". La faute à la carte graphique ?

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (23 Octobre 2009)

Bon, je poursuis sur ma lancee : apres un Mac Mini achete en 2005, un autre en 2007, un Mac Pro en 2008, je remets le couvert en 2009. Je craque pour le nouveau Mini  Avec la crise, mon MP fait la gueule et reste tout le temps a moins de 7% d'activite CPU


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> La faute à la carte graphique ?
> 
> @+
> iota



Il semblerai en effet que la CG y soit pour quelque chose...


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Octobre 2009)

Et la dalle IPS de 27' aussi, non? Mon téléviseur Samsung chauffant pas mal lui aussi. (comparable à mon MacBook Pro, 9600M GT activée, au touché).


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (23 Octobre 2009)

physalys a dit:


> Je comparais des machines aux prix et configurations à peu près équivalentes. Sûr en remplissant le MP, on obtient une machine plus puissante que l'imac i7... mais on se rapproche très vite des 3000 euros, soit 1000 euros de plus que l'imac !
> En attendant le renouvellement des MP, l'imac est une sérieuse alternative au MP quad... selon moi.



Oui il est clair que le fait d'avoir un imac avec un Quad, c'est intéressant.


Le concept tout en un, c'est super question gain de place par contre quand un des composants tombe en panne ça devient galère.

J'ai un problème avec mon imac 20" blanc IntelCore2duo, il vient de rentrer du SAV de la Fnac après presque trois semaine quand même tout ça pour un changement de dalle et de superdrive mais le problème, c'est qu'ils ont oublié de changer la carte mère donc quand je l'ai allumé j'ai constaté que j'avais toujours ce joli trait en travers de l'écran donc retour à l'envoyeur direct.
Au prix de la carte mère/carte graphique, au lieu de changer la dalle et le super drive ils auraient mieux fait de m'envoyer une machine toute neuve, je crois que ça coûte moins cher.

Conclusion je trouve que cela ressemble à du gaspillage.

Apple devrait faire un effort sur les coûts de maintenance car tant que le problème survient dans la période de garantie, ça va mais passé le délai la remise en état est trop coûteuse donc c'est poubelle pour un neuf.

J'espère que dans ce genre de cas ils arrivent à les recycler correctement.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Le touche est identique a l'ancien MacBook ou plus doux ?



pourquoi tu comptes passer ton temps a caresser la coque de l'imac ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Octobre 2009)

Apparement les iMacs se recyclent très bien, c'est un des arguments d'Apple.


----------



## physalys (23 Octobre 2009)

REVAUX REGIX a dit:


> Oui il est clair que le fait d'avoir un imac avec un Quad, c'est intéressant.
> 
> 
> Le concept tout en un, c'est super question gain de place par contre quand un des composants tombe en panne ça devient galère.
> ...



Le même problème que pour les portables... 

En même temps, dans le dernier imac, hormis la dalle et la carte mère, tout le reste peut être remplaçable (par soi-même) par des composants achetés en pièces détachées. 
Dans les MP, une panne de la carte mère en dehors de la période de garantie ne doit pas être donnée non plus.  

Sinon pour éviter d'être privé de machine pendant la réparation, la Fnac propose un échange à neuf pendant 3 ans.


----------



## dambo (23 Octobre 2009)

Je reviens de l'APR de Rennes ... j'y suis allé pour voir le MB unibody !

Verdict : Aspect solide, bon assemblage, bonne finition .... mais les repose poignée en blanc brillant ça fait vraiment cheap par contre :s 
Le fait que tout l'ordinateur soit du même blanc est assez particulier ... J'en aurai bien pris un pour remplacer mon MB early 2007 mais là ... je le trouve vraiment trop moche ! Les anciens MB sont à mon avis plus jolis...

J'attends donc la MAJ prochaine des MBP pour changer de machine


----------



## iota (23 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Et la dalle IPS de 27' aussi, non? Mon téléviseur Samsung chauffant pas mal lui aussi. (comparable à mon MacBook Pro, 9600M GT activée, au touché).


À vérifier, mais il me semble qu'un des avantages des écrans à LED est de moins chauffer (ils consomment beaucoup moins donc doivent chauffer moins que les tubes fluorescents habituellement utilisés).

@+
iota


----------



## ederntal (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Du coup pas de quoi faire un comparatif selon moi. Par contre, faire un comparatif des processeurs équipant le Mac Pro et les Intel i5/i7 la je plussois. Un comparatif dans la catégorie "processeurs" why not ?



C'est EXACTEMENT ce que j'ai dis dans mon prermier message où tu as réagis... 

Bref. 
Ils sont chouettes ces iMacs, j'ai envie de vendre mon C2D 2.93 pour un i7, j'attends qu'il soit dispo en novembre et les premiers tests pour me décider


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (23 Octobre 2009)

physalys a dit:


> Le même problème que pour les portables...
> 
> En même temps, dans le dernier imac, hormis la dalle et la carte mère, tout le reste peut être remplaçable (par soi-même) par des composants achetés en pièces détachées.
> Dans les MP, une panne de la carte mère en dehors de la période de garantie ne doit pas être donnée non plus.
> ...



Déjà c'est une bonne chose si la carte mère et la carte graphique sont séparées, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas sur l' imac blanc.

Je comptais m'acheter un nouvel imac dans quelques temps et refiler le mien à ma fille qui refilerait son mac mini à son frère mais là sur le coup je suis dans l'expectative.

Question remplacement à neuf pendant trois ans, je sais pas si cela existait quand j'ai acheté l'imac il y a trois ans.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> C'est EXACTEMENT ce que j'ai dis dans mon prermier message où tu as réagis...



Ah Nan ! Tu parlais, si je me souviens bien de comparatif iMac/Mac Pro, c'est-à-dire selon moi un comparatif d'ordinateurs... et non de processeurs  .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

REVAUX REGIX a dit:


> Déjà c'est une bonne chose si la carte mère et la carte graphique sont séparées, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas sur l' imac blanc.
> 
> Je comptais m'acheter un nouvel imac dans quelques temps et refiler le mien à ma fille qui refilerait son mac mini à son frère mais là sur le coup je suis dans l'expectative.
> 
> Question remplacement à neuf pendant trois ans, je sais pas si cela existait quand j'ai acheté l'imac il y a trois ans.




pour beaucoup de modeles (il y a des exceptions bien sur) si c'est un chipset, c'est soude sur la carte mere comme le proc si c'est une carte en option, elle peut etre en MXM mais il y a aussi des cartes en option qui sont soudees tout depend du modele et de la generation quoiqu'il en soit, meme si on tombe sur un modele en MXM, remplacer la carte coute une sacree somme... pour le coup, autant changer d'imac


----------



## ederntal (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ah Nan ! Tu parlais, si je me souviens bien de comparatif iMac/Mac Pro, c'est-à-dire selon moi un comparatif d'ordinateurs... et non de processeurs  .



Au lieu de dire n'importe quoi, ça te tuerai de revenir 3 pages en arrière pour vérifier ?!
La citation exacte est : "Vivement les premiers benchs entre les iMac 27" core i5, core i7 et le premier Mac pro "


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ah Nan ! Tu parlais, si je me souviens bien de comparatif iMac/Mac Pro, c'est-à-dire selon moi un comparatif d'ordinateurs... et non de processeurs  .



ca sert a rien de comparer imac et mac pro ce sont 2 gammes differentes avec des ressources qui repondent a des besoins differents pour des publics plus "restreints" (majoritairement pro d'ou son nom) l'imac est avant tout un ordinateur grand public c'est tres simple, si vous avez le budget et les besoins qui vont avec, le mac pro est fait pour vous si vous etes un utilisateur lambda, imac... l'imac ne fait qu'evoluer naturellement avec les derniers composants (ou pas) si apple pouvait renouveler toutes les gammes en meme temps (en fonction de la dispo des composants), le debat n'aurait meme pas lieu d'etre puis bon, faut pas oublier une chose, c'est pas du tout le meme budget on peut avoir avoir une belle becane avec un super design, un bel ecran pour 1200-1500 euros et vouloir la meme chose qu'une becane a 2000-3000 euros sans ecran

revenez sur terre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------




ederntal a dit:


> Au lieu de dire n'importe quoi, ça te tuerai de revenir 3 pages en arrière pour vérifier ?!
> La citation exacte est : "Vivement les premiers benchs entre les iMac 27" core i5, core i7 et le premier Mac pro "



de toute facon, les MP vont etre renouveles sous peu avec des proc bien plus puissants que ceux de l'imac alors la comparaison n'a pas lieu d'etre surtout que ce sont 2 generations differentes


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

ederntal Oui oui, dans ta phrase en citant les mots "iMac" et "Mac Pro" tu inclus un test benchmarké entre ces deux modèles, donc en toute logique, un test entre les capacités de l'ensemble * Processeur + Carte graphique + carte mère*, totalement différent de tests séparés Processeurs / Carte graphique / etc... 

painauchocolat je plussois à 100%  Mes propos vont dans ce sens....


----------



## ederntal (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ederntal Oui oui, dans ta phrase en citant les mots "iMac" et "Mac Pro" tu inclus un test benchmarké entre ces deux modèles, donc en toute logique, un test entre les capacités de l'ensemble * Processeur + Carte graphique + carte mère*, totalement différent de tests séparés Processeurs / Carte graphique / etc...
> 
> painauchocolat je plussois à 100%  Mes propos vont dans ce sens....



Je suis graphiste print et web. Je bosse quotidiennement sur iMac et Mac pro. 
La seule chose que je demandais, c'est de savoir le temps de calcul exact que prends tel ou tel ordinateur (iMac i7 ou Mac pro) pour une tache précise. Dans mon cas ce qui m'interesse c'est par exemple le temps de calcul dans photoshop ou d'encodage d'un film.

On peut tout à fait comparer cela (et cela s'appelle du benchmark) en N'IMPORTE QUEL ordinateur ! D'ailleurs ça fait des années que cela se fait !
Par exemple avec les iMacs début 2009 : http://www.barefeats.com/imac09b.html

Je ne voit pas où est le problème, et en quoi c'est ridicule de comparer cela !



painauchocolat a dit:


> alors la comparaison n'a pas lieu d'etre



En quoi la comparaison n'a pas lieu d'être ?
J'ai besoin de puissance, mais pas forcément d'un ordinateur évolutif et j'ai entre 2000 et 3000 euros de budget.
A la fois l'iMac i7 et le premier mac pro peuvent m'interesser. En quoi il ne peux pas y avoir de comparaison ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Je suis graphiste print et web. Je bosse quotidiennement sur iMac et Mac pro.
> La seule chose que je demandais, c'est de savoir le temps de calcul exact que prends tel ou tel ordinateur (iMac i7 ou Mac pro) pour une tache précise. Dans mon cas ce qui m'interesse c'est par exemple le temps de calcul dans photoshop ou d'encodage d'un film.
> 
> On peut tout à fait comparer cela (et cela s'appelle du benchmark) en N'IMPORTE QUEL ordinateur ! D'ailleurs ça fait des années que cela se fait !
> ...



Et bien moi je travaille dans la finance, ou l'optimisation des temps de calculs des compilations des langages C#/C++, Java, ou encore des logiciels comme Matlab est une nécessité... Le terme "Benchmark" oui je sais très bien ce que cela est... Pour information si tu t'interesses aux temps de calculs, tu t'intéresses donc au couple *Processeur + Carte graphique* mais pas uniquement... le soft joue un rôle prépomdérant dans l'execution des calculs, en plus des capacités "physique" du processeur et carte graphique...
Donc si c'est "de savoir le temps de calcul exact que prends tel ou tel ordinateur" interesse toi d'avantage aux performances du processeur, de la carte graphique et des ressources du soft utilisé... 

P.S. : Ce n'est pas parce que la mode du "Benchmark" se fait beaucoup ces temps-ci sur les ordinateurs que ces études sont pour autant pertinantes... Selon tel ou tel jeux par exemple, selon son encodage, on peut voir tout et son contraire sur la dernière des cartes graphiques sortie... Ce n'est pas si simple que cela, beaucoup de paramètres entre en jeux...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Je suis graphiste print et web. Je bosse quotidiennement sur iMac et Mac pro.
> La seule chose que je demandais, c'est de savoir le temps de calcul exact que prends tel ou tel ordinateur (iMac i7 ou Mac pro) pour une tache précise. Dans mon cas ce qui m'interesse c'est par exemple le temps de calcul dans photoshop ou d'encodage d'un film.
> 
> On peut tout à fait comparer cela (et cela s'appelle du benchmark) en N'IMPORTE QUEL ordinateur ! D'ailleurs ça fait des années que cela se fait !
> ...




je ne dis pas que c'est ridicule de comparer, je dis que ce n'est pas tres judicieux de comparer un imac qui vient de sortir à un mac pro qui va etre remplace c'est juste une question de semaines ou de de mois le mac pro va debarquer dans le trimestre qui suit ce sont clairement 2 generations differentes et aussi 2 gammes differentes si tu veux comparer 2 choses, attends que le nouveau mp sorte et la, on pourra dire que tu compares au minimum 2 machines de la meme generation enfin bon, apres tu fais ce que tu veux hein, moi je reste sur l'idee que ce sont 2 becanes bien differentes tu prends un imac 27 et un mac pro et eventuellement un futur ACD 27" je suis convaincu que le rapport de prix est le double... sachant que l'ACD actuel en 24" coute dans les 800 euros... tu ajoutes le prix d'un MP et de cet ecran, on est deja loin du prix de l'imac...


----------



## ederntal (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> P.S. : Ce n'est pas parce que la mode du "Benchmark" se fait beaucoup ces temps-ci sur les ordinateurs que ces études sont pour autant pertinantes... Selon tel ou tel jeux par exemple, selon son encodage, on peut voir tout et son contraire sur la dernière des cartes graphiques sortie... Ce n'est pas si simple que cela, beaucoup de paramètres entre en jeux...



C'est justement plus pertinent de savoir comment la machine va concrètement réagir dans telle ou telle situation que d'en connaître la puissance brute ! Et c'est bien par ce qu'il y a cette complexité, qu'il faut avoir des bench sur des taches précises pour que l'on se rende compte de l'avancé de ces iMacs, dans la vie de tous les jours...

Moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est de savoir combien de temps l'iMac ou le Mac pro va mettre pour réaliser un ensemble de tache dans Photoshop, par exemple.
Quelqu'un d'autre ce sera le nombre de FPS dans tel jeu, ou la vitesse d'encodage dans FCP...

Je vais pas me prendre un Mac pro 8 core, par ce que "c'est la machine la plus puissante" mais parce qu'il va me faire gagner du temps tous les jours, dans des taches quotidiennes !

Ca m'intéresse, par exemple, de savoir ou se trouve l'iMac i7 avec 8Go de ram, par rapport au mac pro 4 core 6Go dont je me sert quotidiennement...

En quoi est-ce ridicule comme questionnement ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

sur le MP, la memoire est geree en triple canal

et c'est de la RAM ECC


----------



## physalys (23 Octobre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> En quoi est-ce ridicule comme questionnement ?



Non, je me pose les mêmes questions. A savoir, si l'imac i7 sera adapté à mon travail (montage fichiers Avchd+ compositing) et me dispenser d'avoir à sortir 1000 euros de plus pour un MP... La praticité de l'imac n'est pas négligeable non plus (transport par exemple).  

Si seulement les nouveaux MP sortaient sous peu, la décision serait plus facile à prendre.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Par contre, faire un comparatif des processeurs équipant le Mac Pro et les Intel i5/i7 la je plussois. Un comparatif dans la catégorie "processeurs" why not ?



Mais n'est-ce pas ce que l'on fait ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------




painauchocolat a dit:


> sur le MP, la memoire est geree en triple canal
> 
> et c'est de la RAM ECC



Sur le Core-i7 la mémoire est gérée en double canal. Intel a même précisé (il faut aller le lire) que compte tenu de la différence d'architecture interne entre les nehalem Core-i7 (iMac) et les nehalem xeon (Mac Pro) l'influence de la différence de la gestion de la mémoire n'était pas significative en terme de performance. La Ram ECC s'est pour faire de la correction d'erreur au vol. Ça augmente la fiabilité et la sécurité. C'est indispensable dans les machines " pro ".


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

Si c'est un comparatif Nehalem Core-i7 et les Nehalem Xeon que vous cherchez, ceux-ci sont disponibles depuis un long moment déjà... Tout un topic pour en arriver la...


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> P.S. : Ce n'est pas parce que la *mode du "Benchmark"* se fait beaucoup ces temps-ci sur les ordinateurs que ces études sont pour autant pertinantes... Selon tel ou tel jeux par exemple, selon son encodage, on peut voir tout et son contraire sur la dernière des cartes graphiques sortie... Ce n'est pas si simple que cela, beaucoup de paramètres entre en jeux...



Ça ne date pas d'hier  Ça existait déjà il y a au moins 25 ans   

Et puis, il y a benchmark et benchmark. Tout dépend ce qu'on cherche   Le plus simple, me semble-t-il, est de rester sur des objectifs simples, par exemple calcul (entier ou flottant) dans des contextes près précis, avec des applications très précises.

Dans le cadre des machines à processeurs multiples, encore faut-il que les applications tirent parti de ce genre d'architecture. Sinon, on ne peut comparer que des choses très simples  : du calcul avec des entiers, par exemples, ou du calcul en virgule flottante, des lectures de fichiers et des écritures de fichiers selon leur caractéristiques, etc. Dans ce genre de test, c'est la combinaison machine-OS qui travaille, et sa capacité "monoprocesseur".

Lorsqu'on veut tester l'efficacité de l'architecture à processeurs multiples, hormis les applications faites vraiment pour cela, ce qu'on comparera c'est la capacité à gérer le nombre de tâches identiques simultanément. Lorsque la machine est complètement engorgée par un nombre de tâches surabondant, on pourra se rendre compte qu'un monoproc ne fera pas ce que peut faire un biproc, etc. etc.

Les "grosses benchmark" actuelles visent des opérations très précises. Mais, il n'est pas évident de les rendre indépendantes des machines, et leur valeur comparative peut être sujet à caution. Mais, comme tous les Mac et les PC utilisent maintenant les mêmes composants, il devient possible de faire des programmes de test avec une meilleure valeur comparative. Toutefois, d'aucuns diront que la valeur comparative est biaisée car Mac OS et Windows, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose. Il faut alors que les "bechmark" soient aussi indépendantes que possible de l'OS. Alors, le débat se biaise davantage. Car une benchmark sur Mac qui n'utilise pas les possibilités de SL au prétexte que Windows n'intègre pas les possibilités de délégation de calcul au GPU n'est plus comparative. Alors, les benchmark, oui, mais avec une vraie valeur comparative, et en utilisant l'OS : par exemple encodage vidéo d'une séquence bien déterminée, par un programme écrit spécialement pour cela. Mais, méfions-nous toujours des benchmark comparant un Mac à un PC. 

Pour en revenir au débat MacPro, iMac, chacun à 8 processeurs équivalents, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de différence majeure entre les deux en termes de possibilités de traitement, que l'on peut faire la même chose avec les deux, et qu'il ne doit doit exister de gros écarts entre les deux. À moins qu'Apple fasse évoluer sa gamme de Mac Pro, y compris le modèle d'entrée de gamme vers le haut, je pense qu'à travail égal l'iMac Core-i7 est une alternative intéressante au Mac Pro d'entrée de gamme actuel. Quoi qu'il en soit, ces deux machines seront toujours plus " fluides " qu'un Core 2 Duo, et aussi plus puissantes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Si c'est un comparatif Nehalem Core-i7 et les Nehalem Xeon que vous cherchez, ceux-ci sont disponibles depuis un long moment déjà... Tout un topic pour en arriver la...



Erreur, peu l'ont lu.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ça ne date pas d'hier  Ça existait déjà il y a au moins 25 ans



Ai-je dis que c'était nouveau ? Non juste une *mode* ces derniers temps 




iluro_64 a dit:


> Et puis, il y a benchmark et benchmark. Tout dépend ce qu'on cherche   Le plus simple, me semble-t-il, est de rester sur des objectifs simples, par exemple calcul (entier ou flottant) dans des contextes près précis, avec des applications très précises.
> 
> Dans le cadre des machines à processeurs multiples, encore faut-il que les applications tirent parti de ce genre d'architecture. Sinon, on ne peut comparer que des choses très simples  : du calcul avec des entiers, par exemples, ou du calcul en virgule flottante, des lectures de fichiers et des écritures de fichiers selon leur caractéristiques, etc. Dans ce genre de test, c'est la combinaison machine-OS qui travaille, et sa capacité "monoprocesseur".
> 
> ...



On est d'accord, donc si on veut un benchmark en terme de performance absolue, on se contente de comparer les processeurs entre eux, sans rien d'autre... 
Pour un benchmark plus "consensuel" dirons-nous, on prend en compte l'environnement autour du processeur, etc...

Maintenant lequel est le plus parlant parmi ces deux types de Benchs ? Je ne pourrais dire... ils sont juste différents et doivent être interprétés à leur juste valeur .


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Octobre 2009)

les Core sont des Lynnfield  Juste en passant  

Les infos sont sur le site d'Intel 

le Core a de plus grosses fréquences et plus de transistors, mais le Xeon a plus de bande passante.

http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=37111,41316,42915,39312,41495,40380,37006,35569,


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ... ils sont juste différents et doivent être interprétés à leur juste valeur .



Et là réside la difficulté, car il y a interprétation.

Je pense que plus le test est compliqué, moins il a de valeur consensuelle, et moins il a de valeur comparative.
Comparer un iMac à un MacPro avec le même programme ne me gêne pas du tout.
Comparer un Mac et un PC avec un programme qui prétend être le même me gêne un peu, ou beaucoup, ou pas du tout selon ce qu'on compare.


----------



## remydream (23 Octobre 2009)

Ca chauffe dur le imac 27'  au repos   d'apres la news !   

J'attends les problemes arriver  inevitablement !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Comparer un Mac et un PC avec un programme qui prétend être le même me gêne un peu, ou beaucoup, ou pas du tout selon ce qu'on compare.



C'est sur. Un programme sous Mac OS peut tirer profit d'optimisations / de possibilitées offertes par l'OS (Grand Central pour ne citer que lui), chose qui ne sera pas possible de l'autre coté (mais peut-être ont-ils quelque chose dans le même esprit)


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2009)

Le dos en alu sert a dissiper la chaleur  Sinon on a reçu du 27" :love: Mais de dispos sur les souris


----------



## iota (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Petite question en passant, quelqu'un sait si l'on peut voir les nouveautés dans une boutique de la région Parisienne ?
Je vais avoir du temps à tuer demain, j'irai bien jeter un oeil 

@+
iota


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> les Core sont des Lynnfield  Juste en passant
> 
> Les infos sont sur le site d'Intel
> 
> ...



Pour mémoire , sans entrer dans le détail des gravures ni des chip-sets: *on peut voir ici*

En résumé :

Base d'architecture : Nehalem (XEON)

Déclinaisons Core i7 :

Socket LGA1366  pour les modèles Bloomfield (Core i7 9xx)
Socket LGA1156 pour les modèles Lynnfield (Core i7 8xx), même socket que la gamme Core i5

Déclinaisons Core i5 : Socket LGA1156

Modèles Lynnfield (Core i5 7xx)
Modèles Clarkdale (Core i5 6xx)
Modèles Arrandale (Core i5 5xx)

En conclusion : pour que l'iMac 27" puisse recevoir un core i7 et/ou un core i5, il faut implanter un support qui aille aux deux, soit le LGA1156. La déclinaison Core est donc Lynnfield, classé en "bureau" et non en mobile.

À en croire les nomenclatures, le modèle i7 de l'iMac serait un 860 (2,8 Ghz), et le modèle i5 serait un 750. La différence essentielle entre les deux modèles est la présence de la technologie Hyperthreading sur l'i7 et son absence sur l'i5. En terme de puissance, ou plutôt de confort et de fluidité l'i7 est plus "confortable", et offrira une meilleure fluidité (8 curs équivalents vs 4 curs réels) dans la mesure où les applications auront été conçues pour tirer parti du nombre de processeurs.

À ce propos, il est intéressant de souligner (cela est paru il y a quelques jours dans les news Mac G) que le projet Open Source d'Apple concernant la gestion des curs par l'OS est adopté par FreeBSD : *Grand Central Dispatch*. C'est, en quelque sorte " l'adoption d'une norme ". N'oublions pas que FreeBSD est l'Unix sous-jacent de Mac OS, et que l'initiative du comité FreeBSD est une importante valorisation de Mac OS X


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

http://www.intel.com/consumer/learn/processors/index.htm?iid=gg_play+learn_processors


----------



## puregeof (24 Octobre 2009)

J'ai essayé de résister :hein: J'ai tenu deux jours quand même :rose:

Allez ! vivement lundi :love:


----------



## iota (24 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

Avec le recul, la plus grosse nouveauté liée à ces annonces, je crois que tout le monde l'a raté...

Vous avez remarqué ? Il n'y a pas (ou peu) de râleurs  

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

Zut, et j'ai raté ça ! La plus grosse claque je l'ai prise avec l'imac 27 pouces, j'ai bien fait de ne pas prendre un 24 quand j'ai renouvelé mon matériel au printemps dernier, j'aurais été trop dégoûté. très content aussi du mini serveur, enfin Apple reconnait sa valeur. Tout ça valait bien un keynote et je suis très inquiet pour la santé de Steve Jobs.


----------



## boodou (24 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Avec le recul, la plus grosse nouveauté liée à ces annonces, je crois que tout le monde l'a raté...
> 
> ...



Non, non, il y en a qui râlent !


----------



## puregeof (24 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Non, non, il y en a qui râlent !



Il y a de quoi !
C'est dingue quand même. Le premier iMac 27" livré chez un membre macgé et il est HS :hein:
Je croise les doigts pour que le mien arrive en bon état :rateau:


----------



## Rico0o (24 Octobre 2009)

Yep je croise aussi les didi, je vais chercher le mien mardi


----------



## pomme85 (24 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Avec le recul, la plus grosse nouveauté liée à ces annonces, je crois que tout le monde l'a raté...
> 
> ...



c'est à dire ?


----------



## iota (24 Octobre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> c'est à dire ?


Les annonces de nouveaux produits Apple sont souvent accompagnées de longs débats au sein de la communauté Mac.

C'est pas franchement le cas cette fois ci.

@+
iota


----------



## boodou (24 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Les annonces de nouveaux produits Apple sont souvent accompagnées de longs débats au sein de la communauté Mac.
> 
> C'est pas franchement le cas cette fois ci.
> 
> ...



Manque quand même cette satanée tablette/netbook !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

On s'en fiche de la tablette franchement  

Moi , ce que je veux , c'est un ipod touch 80" .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

Bah, on a bien eu le Xserve nano


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

A venir : Big MACbook Pro.


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2009)

Quand je pense que dans 10 ans tout ca sera has been a mort...


----------



## yret (24 Octobre 2009)

oui peut-être ...

mais quand j'utilise mon Powerbook Alu 17" G4 qui a près de 6 ans, je ne trouve pas qu'il ait tant vieilli que cela ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

Au niveau design , il a plutôt bien vieillit , tu peux en voir sur les pubs de windows seven .


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (24 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> oui peut-être ...
> 
> mais quand j'utilise mon Powerbook Alu 17" G4 qui a près de 6 ans, je ne trouve pas qu'il ait tant vieilli que cela ...



Oui certes mais cela viendra, je me vois mal ressortir mon powermac 6100/60 truc chouette...
Je vois pas ce que je pourrai faire avec par rapport à ne serait-ce qu'un imac blanc qui au demeurant n'a pas trop vieilli.

@+


----------



## Rez2a (24 Octobre 2009)

Et ben moi je veux un iMac 'Boule' 27" !


----------



## Baracca (25 Octobre 2009)

Passer ce samedi matin au nouveau darty du centre commercial Odysseum de Montpellier, pas le moindre nouveau Imac et encore moins de la nouvelle souris !!!

Passer aussi à la Fnac du Polygone de Montpellier, toujours pas du nouveau Imac et du mulot !!! (et un de leur vendeur conseillé un client sur ces produits, sans parler d'une nouvelle gamme).

Petit tour a iTribu de Montpellier et encore rien du coté des nouveautés (même de l'expo) !!!!!!

A en devenir dingue ou toute cette histoire et un méga troll


----------



## boodou (25 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Passer ce samedi matin au nouveau darty du centre commercial Odysseum de Montpellier, pas le moindre nouveau Imac et encore moins de la nouvelle souris !!!
> 
> Passer aussi à la Fnac du Polygone de Montpellier, toujours pas du nouveau Imac et du mulot !!! (et un de leur vendeur conseillé un client sur ces produits, sans parler d'une nouvelle gamme).
> 
> ...



Non.
Les nouveaux Imac ne sont pas pour les bouseux c'est tout.
Il sera en vente uniquement à Los Angeles, New York, Londres, Paris, Dubai et Tokyo, point barre.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Passer ce samedi matin au nouveau darty du centre commercial Odysseum de Montpellier, pas le moindre nouveau Imac et encore moins de la nouvelle souris !!!
> 
> Passer aussi à la Fnac du Polygone de Montpellier, toujours pas du nouveau Imac et du mulot !!! (et un de leur vendeur conseillé un client sur ces produits, sans parler d'une nouvelle gamme).
> 
> ...



J'ai des photos des nouveaux mac chez Itribu , si tu les veux...
Ils ont tout reçu .


----------



## Baracca (25 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Non.
> Les nouveaux Imac ne sont pas pour les bouseux c'est tout.
> Il sera en vente uniquement à Los Angeles, New York, Londres, Paris, Dubai et Tokyo, point barre.



Merci pour le bouseu 




etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai des photos des nouveaux mac chez Itribu , si tu les veux...
> Ils ont tout reçu .



Qui sait, tous vendu le temps que j'arrive ou alors dès qu'ils ont vu le bouseu arrive ils les ont cachés


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

ce serait bien qu'apple indique enfin un vrai delai pour le modele haut de gamme parce que "novembre"... c'est vaste


----------



## pomme85 (25 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ce serait bien qu'apple indique enfin un vrai delai pour le modele haut de gamme parce que "novembre"... c'est vaste



Tout à fait. En tout cas je pense que la carte graphique HD 4850 en est la cause car quand on configure le premier iMac de la gamme 27" le délais passe de 2 jours à novembre en changeant simplement la CG


----------



## boodou (25 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ce serait bien qu'apple indique enfin un vrai delai pour le modele haut de gamme parce que "novembre"... c'est vaste



Ce sera le 30 Novembre. Ça te va ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Passer ce samedi matin au nouveau darty du centre commercial Odysseum de Montpellier, pas le moindre nouveau Imac et encore moins de la nouvelle souris !!!
> 
> Passer aussi à la Fnac du Polygone de Montpellier, toujours pas du nouveau Imac et du mulot !!! (et un de leur vendeur conseillé un client sur ces produits, sans parler d'une nouvelle gamme).
> 
> ...



Pour les voir il faut aller chez un APR.


----------



## shenrone (25 Octobre 2009)

Question bête, mais que ce passe t il avec les stock de portable Apple, MBP et MBA, après s'être retrouve en masse sur le refurb c;est au tour de la fnac de nous offrir une journée a -10 aujourd'hui...


----------



## Ptimouss (25 Octobre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Tout à fait. En tout cas je pense que la carte graphique HD 4850 en est la cause car quand on configure le premier iMac de la gamme 27" le délais passe de 2 jours à novembre en changeant simplement la CG


Sur la Fnac.com , le 27" i5 + 4850 est annoncé en livraison à partir du 13 novembre.


----------



## remydream (25 Octobre 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Sur la Fnac.com , le 27" i5 + 4850 est annoncé en livraison à partir du 13 novembre.



Si c'est pour avoir un grille pain à 2000 euros ...  
Dingue tout de meme qu'Apple ne teste pas ses produits Imac avant de les lancer sur le marché ! C'est toujours la meme rengaine ! 
A quand un produit fiable et utilisable de suite ? Quand ca se fera , peut etre qu'alors je switcherai ! Je prefere encore monter un bon pc moi meme . Jusqu'à present je n'ai jamais eu de probleme hardware , en choisissant mes composants soigneusement . 
Vraiment Dommage .


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2009)

remydream a dit:


> Si c'est pour avoir un grille pain à 2000 euros ...
> Dingue tout de meme qu'Apple ne teste pas ses produits Imac avant de les lancer sur le marché ! C'est toujours la meme rengaine !
> A quand un produit fiable et utilisable de suite ?


C'est quoi ce jugement à l'emporte pièce ?

Le produit n'est même pas disponible, personne n'a pu tester l'iMac Core i5/i7 (et je vois encore moins comment on peut juger sa fiabilité). Alors on va peut-être attendre avant de s'emporter...

@+
iota


----------



## remydream (25 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> C'est quoi ce jugement à l'emporte pièce ?
> 
> Le produit n'est même pas disponible, personne n'a pu tester l'iMac Core i5/i7 (et je vois encore moins comment on peut juger sa fiabilité). Alors on va peut-être attendre avant de s'emporter...
> 
> ...



C'est vrai , le mec qui a eu son imac 27 à Marseille n'a pas pu le tester car il a meme pas vu son ecran s'alllumer


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2009)

remydream a dit:


> C'est vrai , le mec qui a eu son imac 27 à Marseille n'a pas pu le tester car il a meme pas vu son ecran s'alllumer


En plus c'est un Core 2 Duo ! 

Les pannes au déballage, ça arrive à toutes les marques... Combien d'utilisateurs satisfaits par rapport au nombre de déçus ?

@+
iota


----------



## remydream (25 Octobre 2009)

j'ironisai juste un petit peu ! J'espere que les eventuels problemes de surchauffe seront vite resolus !
Bon Dimanche à tous !


----------



## lefoudupuit (25 Octobre 2009)

je trouve ridicule de retrouver une vieille carte graphique comme la 9400m sur un 21" fullHD! c'est comme si on mettait des roues de 4L sur une ferrari!
quand à la HD4670 en 256 Mo c'est à peine mieux (ça reste une carte très bas de gamme)
dommage que la HD4850 ne soit pas en option sur le 21" ça serait + cohérent (et une 1Go sur le 27" vu la résolution de malade utile qu'aux professionnels)

je reste septique sur le 27", la résolution choisie me parait trop énorme
du coup ça sera iMac 21" avec HD 4670 à 1300 mais j'aurais préféré un 27" fullHD avec hd4850 1Go même à 1800
apple tu as perdu 500 (lecteur blueray externe + se7en pour les lire + kit 5.1)


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2009)

c'est une machine grand public  et puis la 9400 digère très bien des vidéos full HD (H.264 en 1080p  )


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> je trouve ridicule de retrouver une vieille carte graphique comme la 9400m sur un 21" fullHD!


Au boulot, je pilote sans problème un écran 21.5" 1920x1080 et un second d'une résolution de 1440x900 avec une carte graphique intégrée bien plus modeste (Quadro NVS 110M).

Franchement, hormis pour la 3D, n'importe laquelle des cartes graphique du marché fait l'affaire pour ce genre d'écran.

@+
iota


----------



## lefoudupuit (25 Octobre 2009)

sinon l'entrée displayport ça sert juste à brancher son Macbook? ça leur coutait quoi de faire en sorte qu'on puisse y brancher un périphérique hdmi??? j'espère qu'un simple adaptateur à maxi 30 suffira


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> sinon l'entrée displayport ça sert juste à brancher son Macbook? ça leur coutait quoi de faire en sorte qu'on puisse y brancher un périphérique hdmi??? j'espère qu'un simple adaptateur à maxi 30 suffira



pour le moment il n'y a aucun cable dispos, il faudra attendre un peu


----------



## physalys (25 Octobre 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> dommage que la HD4850 ne soit pas en option sur le 21" ça serait + cohérent (et une 1Go sur le 27" vu la résolution de malade utile qu'aux professionnels)
> 
> je reste septique sur le 27", la résolution choisie me parait trop énorme
> du coup ça sera iMac 21" avec HD 4670 à 1300&#8364; mais j'aurais préféré un 27" fullHD avec hd4850 1Go même à 1800&#8364;



N'est-il pas possible de rajouter la ram sur une carte graphique ? L'accès aux composants de l'imac semblent finalement plus simple que prévu : sur Youtube, une vidéo montre un changement de HDD en 5 minutes : une ventouse, un tournevis et un peu de délicatesse...


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2009)

physalys a dit:


> N'est-il possible de rajouter la ram sur une carte graphique ?


Non.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

un petit comparatif qui me fait encore plus douter sur l'achat du i5...


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2009/09/08/intel-core-i5-and-i7-lynnfield-cpu-review/1


----------



## sclicer (25 Octobre 2009)

Petite question
Maintenant l'imac à une entrée Dvi,  y a-t-il des adaptateur dvi/hdmi ?
Car je voudrais savoir si ça sera possible de brancher une pS3 ? Par contre qu'en sera-t-il de la qualité ?


----------



## choumou (25 Octobre 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> Petite question
> Maintenant l'imac à une entrée Dvi,  y a-t-il des adaptateur dvi/hdmi ?
> Car je voudrais savoir si ça sera possible de brancher une pS3 ? Par contre qu'en sera-t-il de la qualité ?



Non le nouvel iMac a une sortie mini displayport sur le 21,5" et une entrée/sortie mini displayport sur le 27".


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> *un petit comparatif qui me fait encore plus douter sur l'achat du i5...*
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2009/09/08/intel-core-i5-and-i7-lynnfield-cpu-review/1



Peut-on avoir une analyse un peu plus détaillée  ?


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2009)

Salut,



iluro_64 a dit:


> Peut-on avoir une analyse un peu plus détaillée  ?


Le test de hardware.fr est pas mal.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

disons que les perf ne se distinguent pas beaucoup entre le C2D 3.33 et l'i5 et pas flagrant entre l'i5 et l'I7 surtout si on considere le prix si seulement le gain entre C2D et i5 avait ete spectaculaire on aurait pu tirer des conclusions, les tests montrent que le gain est minime alors qu'il y a 2 cores de plus... l'HT c'est pas genial on se souvient pourquoi le Pentium 4 n'a pas connu beaucoup de succes...


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Octobre 2009)

Après il faut se souvenir que le Quad Core n'est pas toujours utilisé par les applications, particulièrement les jeux.

Un jeux vidéo préfère un Single Core overclocké à 4Ghz qu'un Dual Core à 2Ghz. 

Le Quad Core offre l'avantage de vieillir moins vite qu'un Dual Core. (Et quelle quantité de transistors! 770 millions, contre 410 sur les Core 2 des Macs.)


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> l'HT c'est pas genial on se souvient pourquoi le Pentium 4 n'a pas connu beaucoup de succes...


L'implementation de l'HyperThreading au sein de l'architecture Nehalem n'a absolument rien à voir avec celle du Pentium 4.
Et ce n'est pas l'HT qui a plombé les perfs du Pentium 4, bien au contraire.

Enfin, les solutions de type SMT son utilisées par un grand nombre de constructeurs et ça fonctionne très bien (je pense au SPARC de SUN qui sont capables de gérer jusqu'à 16 threads par core).



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Après il faut se souvenir que le Quad Core n'est pas toujours utilisé par les applications, particulièrement les jeux.


C'est de moins en moins vrai. Je pense notament à Cry Engine 3 qui permet de gérer les architectures multi-core nativement.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

sauf que d'apres ce qu'on peut lire, l'HT ne dure que tres peu de temps


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> sauf que d'apres ce qu'on peut lire, l'HT ne dure que tres peu de temps


C'est à dire ?

Enfin, je vais reprendre une phrase du test de hardware.fr qui résume assez bien les choses :


			
				Hardware.fr a dit:
			
		

> Les gains apportés par l'architecture Nehalem sont flagrants, ce même sans Turbo et Hyperthreading, avec une moyenne de 16.5%.



@+
iota


----------



## shenrone (26 Octobre 2009)

Pour apporter une petite pierre a l'édifice et donner un avis objectif mais pas forcement très pro, j'ai acheté en début d'année une tour HP a base core2quad avec 4 Go de Ram et un  OS 64bits.
Le but avoue était un gain espérer dans le traitement vidéo, je l'ai conserve au final 4 mois tant le gain etait minime en comparaison de mon Imac 2,8ghz.
Pour info je n'avais pas un core i7 mais un Q 8600, sur des fichier lourd en encodage je ne gagnais qu'une poigne de secondes en fonction du logiciel, et en lecture c'etais moins constant que sur mac. La majeur partie de mes vidéos en 1080p arrivaient a ramer alors que ce n'est pas le cas sous OSX, mais dans ce cas l'OS me semble plus a blâmer.

Alors bien sur si les i5 et i7 envahissent les mac je ne vais pas m'en plaindre, mais pour avoir tester du quad core, je ne changerais pas de machines pour ces procs.

A vois par contre avec le renouvellement des MBP


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> C'est à dire ?
> 
> Enfin, je vais reprendre une phrase du test de hardware.fr qui résume assez bien les choses :
> 
> ...



Donc , tu dis que le gain par rapport à un c2d n'est que de 20% environ ?


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Donc , tu dis que le gain par rapport à un c2d n'est que de 20% environ ?


*Que* de 20% ? (Au passage, la comparaison est faite sur 2 processeurs Quad Core et on parle du gain brut en terme d'architecture).

20% c'est énorme, je sais pas si vous vous rendez compte... Vous vous attendiez à quoi ?
Doubler les performances à chaque nouvelle architecture ?

@+
iota


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> *Que* de 20% ? (Au passage, la comparaison est faites sur 2 processeurs Quad Core et on parle du gain brut en terme d'architecture).
> 
> 20% c'est énorme, je sais pas si vous vous rendez compte... Vous vous attendiez à quoi ?
> Doubler les performances à chaque nouvelle architecture ?
> ...


Bin oui. Minimum.


----------



## docmac (26 Octobre 2009)

comment cela se fait que lui il est le 27 avec i5 ???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsmeq6aslTY


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

docmac a dit:


> comment cela se fait que lui il est le 27 avec i5 ???
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsmeq6aslTY



il fait partie des tout premiers qui ont commande alors qu'il y avait une petite poignee de machines dispo via l'applestore (les chanceux sont aux US, Canada et Japon)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> *Que* de 20% ? (Au passage, la comparaison est faites sur 2 processeurs Quad Core et on parle du gain brut en terme d'architecture).
> 
> 20% c'est énorme, je sais pas si vous vous rendez compte... Vous vous attendiez à quoi ?
> Doubler les performances à chaque nouvelle architecture ?
> ...




Bon , bah tant mieux , le core2duo est définitivement obsolète , merci .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

faut qd meme attendre 2 semaines mini en novembre


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bon , bah tant mieux , le core2duo est définitivement obsolète , merci .



Obsolète moi je trouve pas... As-tu vu ton processeur saturé 24H/24 ? 
Apple essaie de nous berner, selon moi... en nous proposant une gamme de processeurs toujours plus performante (qu'ils ont su négocier avec Intel à de bons prix j'imagine) ils essaient de détourner notre regard sur les "faiblesses" de ses machines... à savoir la Carte Graphique (ils n'ont pas réussit à négocier avec nvidia et ATI de bons prix sur les hauts de gammes ?)... Regardons l'exemple de l'iMac dernièrement sorti... Core i7 avec une Radeon HD 4850...
impasse sur les Radeon HD 4870/5850/5870, hélas...

Pour info : Crisis lague avec le Core i7 + HD 4850 
http://www.clubic.com/article-304862-4-amd-radeon-hd-5750-5770-directx-11.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

tu sais ce qu'on va te repondre : un mac c'est pas fait pour jouer (bla bla)

.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

Je pense simplement qu'Apple ne veux pas faire une gamme avec 50 machines au catalogue. Et pour ne pas avoir 50 machines au catalogue, il faut trouver les segments qui se vendront le mieux.
Etant donné que l'iMac est une machine pour le grand public/prosumer (mais qu'un pro prendra souvent un MacPro&#8230; dans lequel il pourra mettre la carte qu'il veut), il n'y a pas de carte très haut de gamme dans les iMac.

C'est tout 

Un Mac pas pour jouer ? > Bootcamp.


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Octobre 2009)

Et bon y a t-il une machine ou Crysis ne lague pas? Après tout on parle de crysis 

Alors si tu le met à la résolution native de l'iMac vient pas pleurer que ça lague


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Et bon y a t-il une machine ou Crysis ne lague pas? Après tout on parle de crysis
> 
> Alors si tu le met à la résolution native de l'iMac vient pas pleurer que ça lague


Un jour, j'ai parlé avec un dev. et quand on a abordé le sujet de Crysis, il m'a répondu "c'est normal, c'est codé avec les pieds "

Ce n'était pas un dev. dans les jeux vidéo mais plus du genre traitement de (très) gros volumes de données.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Octobre 2009)

Ok ça choque que moi alors, le fait de mettre les derniers "must" en processeurs, mais pas en CG... Bon


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pour info : Crisis lague avec le Core i7 + HD 4850
> http://www.clubic.com/article-304862-4-amd-radeon-hd-5750-5770-directx-11.html


La remarque est également valable pour la Radeon HD 5850  

Au passage, on notera que le lag est normalement utilisé pour qualifier un temps de réponse anormalement long (entre la demande d'action et sa réalisation réelle au sein du jeu) dans les jeux en réseau.
Le lag ne peut donc être imputé à la carte graphique.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

Ben sachant que OpenCL c'est pas encore utilisé par une majorité d'applications&#8230; mais que GrandCentral oui (des routines Apple sont optimisées GCD, ce qui, _de facto_, accélère les apps qui utilisent ces routines).
Hors GCD c'est le CPU, donc si c'est couramment utilisé, autant en profiter en mettant un gros CPU.
Pour OpenCL, comme c'est pas encore le cas (c'est pas pour tout de suite ) pas besoin du high-end en CG.

Pour résumer : le CPU, on sait l'utiliser au max pour utilisation relativement courante, ce qui n'est pas le cas du GPU (hormis certains cas très particulier&#8230; mais pour ces cas, c'est souvent le MacPro qui remporte la mise pour bien d'autres choses )


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Octobre 2009)

Tiens, j'ai une question.  

J'imagine que si Apple n'abandonne pas le Mini, il remplacera probablement le Core 2 par un Core i5 Clarkdale avec IGP intégré vu qu'Intel refuse qu'Nvidia produise des chipsets pour cette plate-forme. Alors la question qui se pose est la suivante, quid de sa compatibilité avec OpenCL? 

Par contre, question performance de l'IGP...on y perdra.


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Octobre 2009)

Je suis passé chez un APR pour voir ce 27" (3,06): waouh ! il est magnifique ! C'est sûr que quand on le voit, on le veux !  J'ai tâté le dessus pour sentir la température et c'est assez chaud sur le bord supérieur gauche, la chaleur diminuant en allant vers la droite, le bord extrême droit étant quasi-froid. En tous cas, il me semble que c'est pas plus chaud que le 24".

Pour quelqu'un comme moi qui ne joue pas, il est diablement tentant. :love: La Magic Mouse semble pas mal, mais elle nécessite un petit temps d'adaptation.

Tsss... toujours ces rengaines sur le jeu. Montez-vous un PC/windows hardcore gamer et puis c'est tout. L'iMac n'est pas une machine de jeu, c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Je suis passé chez un APR pour voir ce 27" (3,06): waouh ! il est magnifique ! C'est sûr que quand on le voit, on le veux !  J'ai tâté le dessus pour sentir la température et c'est assez chaud sur le bord supérieur gauche, la chaleur diminuant en allant vers la droite, le bord extrême droit étant quasi-froid. En tous cas, il me semble que c'est pas plus chaud que le 24".
> 
> Pour quelqu'un comme moi qui ne joue pas, il est diablement tentant. :love: La Magic Mouse semble pas mal, mais elle nécessite un petit temps d'adaptation.
> 
> Tsss... toujours ces rengaines sur le jeu. Montez-vous un PC/windows hardcore gamer et puis c'est tout. L'iMac n'est pas une machine de jeu, c'est tout.



salut 

tu l'as vu ou ?

j'ai vu le 21.5 à la fnac sur paris, pas mal du tout 
le format 16/9 lui va bien comparé au 20"


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Octobre 2009)

a Mulhouse, chez Bemac place du Temple pour les connaisseurs.


----------



## puregeof (26 Octobre 2009)

Le mien a été aperçu à Eindhoven vendredi ; 
à Bruxelles dimanche soir ;
au centre de tri UPS Paris ce matin. 
Il ne sera livré que demain matin 
Dieu que c'est long !


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Octobre 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Tsss... toujours ces rengaines sur le jeu. Montez-vous un PC/windows hardcore gamer et puis c'est tout. L'iMac n'est pas une machine de jeu, c'est tout.



Excellente remarque 
Il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre  (bis repetitat )


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Octobre 2009)

Heu vous m'excuserez mais l'iMac est amplement suffisant pour des tas de jeux tel un bon "vieux" Call of 4. 

Après sans être hardcore gamer on peut apprécier de jouer de temps en temps. Aux vacances par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

acheter un mac pour jouer, c'est une joke ou un faux argument pour critiquer une machine qui ne servira pas beaucoup à ca...


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Octobre 2009)

Je comprends qu'on veuille jouer sur son ordi, c'est légitime, et l'iMac le permet... dans la limite de ses possibilités, qui ne sont pas celles d'un PC de gamer, c'est tout ce que je veux dire.

Les gamers aiment changer de CG souvent, ça n'est pas possible sur l'iMac, donc bonjour la frustration. Faut savoir si le jeu est la principale utilisation de la machine ou non. Pour du jeu occasionnel, il faut voir quels jeux et si la CG de l'iMac permet d'y jouer correctement (selon vos critères personnels).

Je trouve juste un peu fatigantes les critiques sur les faibles capacités en jeu de l'iMac; c'est normal, il n'a pas été conçu pour ça.

Autant se plaindre de la manette de la xbox parce qu'on n'arrive a écrire sous Word avec.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

en tout cas je m'attends à ce que le 21.5" soit petit, mais ca passe plutot bien

alors bon, j'hesite


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

Ils ont dû rater un truc chez Apple.
Je ne vois personne qui râle, personne qui affirme que les vente d'Apple vont se casser la gueule.
Il se passe quoi? Les râleurs sont en vacances?


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Octobre 2009)

Le 21,5" et le 27" étaient côte-à-côte, ben le 21,5" faisait petit. Forcément, dans cette disposition, on ne voit que le 27" !  Ceci dit, le 21,5" est tout aussi beau.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

faut que je vois les 2 l'un à cote de l'autre et je me deciderai pour lequel


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Octobre 2009)

Dans cette disposition, c'est tout vu !  Pour bien vendre un 27", il faut le mettre à côté d'un 21'5". Pour bien vendre un 21,5", il faut le mettre... tout seul !  Dans l'ancienne gamme, le contraste entre le 20" et le 24" était moins saisissant (4" d'écart en diagonale contre 5,5" aujourd'hui).

Blagues à part, ça dépend évidemment de la place disponible sur ton bureau, de ton utilisation et, bien sûr, de ton budget.


----------



## alargeau (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Apple a mis à jour sa gamme d'iMac, de Mac Mini, son MacBook blanc, et nous a même offert un nouveau clavier (dont rien n'a changé esthétiquement parlant) ainsi qu'une souris magique. Et cette souris fait énormément parler d'elle, c'est d'ailleurs vers elle que se tournent tous les regards dans les Fnacs, chez les revendeurs etc.
Pourtant, cette fausse nouvelle souris, une sorte de Mighty Mouse accouplée avec un TrackPad de MacBook, est aussi le reflet d'un mauvais goût persistant chez Apple : celui de ne pas assortir le clavier et la souris à l'ordinateur le plus vendu de la gamme "bureau", l'iMac.
Je ne m'explique décidément pas ce choix de garder un clavier alu et blanc ainsi que de lancer une souris alu et blanc alors que seul le Mac Mini y serait assorti. Le MacBook n'a pas d'alu, les MBP et iMac n'ont pas de blanc et le Mac Pro n'a pas de blanc. 
Bref, un gros mauvais goût d'une marque qui mise beaucoup sur le design et à laquelle je donnerais un conseil : un clavier avec des touches noires et une Magic Mouse entièrement alu avec la pomme en noir, ça, ça ferait bien.


----------



## pickwick (26 Octobre 2009)

bof....bof ... bof..... pas convaincu du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

Je trouve que l'alu/blanc s'accorde parfaitement bien avec l'imac pour ma part .


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Octobre 2009)

Youhou ! Je viens de commander l'iMac 27" avec core i5. J'ai hésité pour l'option i7, mais je pense que ce sera déjà pas mal. J'espère que les jeux 3D tourneront bien ! Heroes 5 ramait sur mon iMac 20" 2,4 Ghz.


----------



## alargeau (27 Octobre 2009)

Lorsque l'iMac était blanc et d'ailleurs toute la gamme (ou presque), le clavier avait des touches blanches et la souris était blanche. Aujourd'hui il y a un problème je trouve. Je suis désolé, mais Apple joue énormément sur les détails et mettre un clavier alu / blanc avec une souris alu / blanc pour un ordinateur alu / noir, je ne trouve pas ça logique du tout. Quand je regarde mon ensemble, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne s'agit justement pas d'un ensemble.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Tu dois bien être le seul dans ce cas.

le blanc avec l'alu s'accorde parfaitement avec l'alu/noir.

Question de couleurs.


----------



## remydream (27 Octobre 2009)

Moi ce qui me derange le plus , c'est que le 21 ne beneficie pas des memes options de configurations que le 27 pouces . Notamment sur la carte graphique...


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Octobre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ils ont dû rater un truc chez Apple.
> Je ne vois personne qui râle, personne qui affirme que les vente d'Apple vont se casser la gueule.
> Il se passe quoi? Les râleurs sont en vacances?



Peut-être 

Peut-être, aussi, n'ont-ils pas d'autre raison que de palabrer au sujet du sexe des anges    

Peut-être sont-ils allés discuter ailleurs pour " gloser " plus à l'aise


----------



## pomme85 (27 Octobre 2009)

alargeau a dit:


> Lorsque l'iMac était blanc et d'ailleurs toute la gamme (ou presque), le clavier avait des touches blanches et la souris était blanche. Aujourd'hui il y a un problème je trouve. Je suis désolé, mais Apple joue énormément sur les détails et mettre un clavier alu / blanc avec une souris alu / blanc pour un ordinateur alu / noir, je ne trouve pas ça logique du tout. Quand je regarde mon ensemble, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne s'agit justement pas d'un ensemble.



Pas du tout d'accord, c'est pas parce-qu'il n'y a pas de blanc sur l'iMac que le clavier et la souris ne s'accordent pas avec :mouais:

Au contraire, moi je trouve ça classe et n'aimerait pas avoir un truc tout alu et noir !


----------



## puregeof (27 Octobre 2009)

UPS m'a livré ce matin.
Je suis excité comme une puce :love::love::love:


----------



## choumou (27 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> UPS m'a livré ce matin.
> Je suis excité comme une puce :love::love::love:



Allez Allez ouvre-le qu'est ce que tu attends


----------



## puregeof (27 Octobre 2009)

C'est fait ! 
Je transferts....

Il y a longtemps qu'ils ont changé les ports Firewire ? 

Je passe par mon disque Time Machine via câble USB.
Environ une heure de chargement.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

apparemment seul le MBP 13" peut s'afficher sur l'imac 27 en mini displayport


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> C'est fait !
> Je transferts....
> 
> Il y a longtemps qu'ils ont changé les ports Firewire ?
> ...




Sur la miniature, le petit iMac blanc, c'est un 17" ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> C'est fait !
> Je transferts....
> 
> Il y a longtemps qu'ils ont changé les ports Firewire ?
> ...



Ca va te faire un sacré changement de passer du 17 pouces au 27 pouces. 

Sinon je vois que tu as pris le clavier avec pavé numérique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Sur la miniature, le petit iMac blanc, c'est un 17" ?



La réponse à cette question est dans son profil.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Octobre 2009)

J' aurais préféré un mac mini full alu (plus fin aussi), un MacBook unibody seulement dispo en noir "BlackBook" et une Apple Remote toujours blanche.

Je ne sais pas pour l' efficacité de la Magic Mouse en tout cas c' est une réussite (niveau design, color etc..) pour moi sinon pour le clavier sans fil je le trouve toujours aussi minuscule surtout avec un écran 27 pouces  heureusement que que le clavier filaire avec le pavé numérique est toujours dispo (en option).


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca va te faire un sacré changement de passer du 17 pouces au 27 pouces.
> 
> Sinon je vois que tu as pris le clavier avec pavé numérique.
> 
> ...



Merci 
Ça m'a permit de voir qu'il y avait une erreur dans le mien    


La juxtaposition des deux machines est impressionnante !
En fait, après quelques vérifications, j'ai découvert que mon vieux téléviseur à écran cathodique (diagonale 4/3 de 67 cm) était à peine plus grand que cet iMac 27". Si je change mon iMac 20" actuel, l'an prochain, à la prochaine mise à jour, je me demande bien par lequel ?


----------



## alargeau (27 Octobre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Pas du tout d'accord, c'est pas parce-qu'il n'y a pas de blanc sur l'iMac que le clavier et la souris ne s'accordent pas avec :mouais:
> 
> Au contraire, moi je trouve ça classe et n'aimerait pas avoir un truc tout alu et noir !



Alors je demanderai à Apple de mettre un clavier blanc sur les MBP....


----------



## Rez2a (27 Octobre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' aurais préféré un mac mini full alu (plus fin aussi), un MacBook unibody seulement dispo en noir "BlackBook" et une Apple Remote toujours blanche.



Haaa je me sens moins seul... je pense que le prochain MacBook que je prends sera un Pro 15", mais j'avoue que si ils s'amusent à sortir le MBP 13" haut de gamme en noir comme à l'ancienne, y aura pas photo... j'imagine à peine ce que donnerait un MBP en aluminium noir, la tuerie. 

Pour la Remote, j'attends de voir ce que donne la nouvelle en vrai, mais les photos ne m'emballent pas non plus.
Cela dit, au moins maintenant on a des trucs assortis aux ordis... j'ai un peu bisqué lorsque j'ai reçu mon MB noir quand je me suis aperçu que le chargeur et la télécommande étaient blancs, pas que c'est moche mais ça aurait pas été plus mal que ça soit assorti.
En revanche j'aime pas du tout la nouvelle disposition des boutons de la Remote, le play/pause au milieu était très bien et empêchait de confondre les boutons play et menu, là ce n'est plus le cas.


----------



## pomme85 (27 Octobre 2009)

alargeau a dit:


> Alors je demanderai à Apple de mettre un clavier blanc sur les MBP....



Ok tu me tiens au courant


----------



## puregeof (27 Octobre 2009)

La première impression à peine déballé c'est le choc esthétique.
C'est écran est immense ; la coque semble hyper-fine. On se demande où ont bien pu mettre l'ordinateur :rateau:
Le choix de remplacer la face arrière plastique noir des anciens iMac alu, le rend définitivement plus beau. Je ne regrette presque plus le blanc Au bout de 20 ans on finit par sattacher que voulez-vous 
En fait il est trop beau pour mon bureau. Il devrait être dans mon salon à la place de la télé 
A écran équivalent il est moins encombrant (contour d'écran et profondeur) et... il chauffe moins (j'ai une télé LG 27" LCD).

A lallumage, le son retenti puissant et profond. Lanimation Star Wars du premier démarrage me semble toujours aussi kitsch que la première fois mais est impressionnante sur cet écran et avec ce son. 

La souris constitue une avancée majeure. Perso je n'ai jamais réussi à utiliser convenablement les boutons latéraux de l'Apple Mouse. La prise en main s'est faite instinctivement pour les fonction de pointage, défilement et sélection. Comme pour le trackpad multitouche des MacBook, on se fait rapidement à l'option "clic droit" (franchement, c'était du dogmatisme ces souris à bouton unique. Grâce au multitouche Apple a changé son fusil d'épaule sans perdre la face  ). Toujours comme sur les trackpads MB, on clique l'ensemble de la souris. La sensation est très similaire à celle des précédentes Apple Mouses.

Le clavier sans fil est tout fin et tout mignon et... est resté dans la boîte. J'utilise le clavier élargi alu que j'avais déjà.
Au passage je rassure alargeau, la combinaison alu + blanc est très réussie. Surtout pour la Magic Mouse avec sa face supérieure recouverte d'une pellicule de verre.

Après une heur de transfert de fichiers, l'UC ne chauffe pas plus que mon ancien iMac 17". Lorsqu'on pause la main sur la coque il est plus chaud en haut à gauche que l'autre. Normal, l'alu étant meilleur conducteur que le plastique. Par contre si je compare la chaleur dégagée par la fente daération, cest à peu près équivalent sur les deux machines.

Il est parfaitement silencieux (bon jhabite en plein centre de Paris, jai pas mal de nuisances sonores autour de moi). Par contre le DD émet de légères vibrations que je ressens sur la surface de mon bureau. Je navais pas cette sensation avec liMac 17" :mouais:. 

Une fois les fichiers transférés, la config se fait en deux secondes et on retrouve immédiatement toutes ses petites habitudes de travail. 

Premier avantage à la taille de lécran : il permet dafficher dans des dimensions tout à fait correctes au moins quatre application en parallèle. En fait Spaces et Aperçu deviennent moins utiles. Comment dire en terme de proportion, chaque fenêtre dapplication fait penser à des widgets sur lancien mac. 

Au niveau de laffichage, la qualité est bluffante si on excuse les éternels reflets sur la paroi en verre :mouais: Je crois que je vais passer laprès midi à regarder mes pochettes de disques en coverflow plein écran :love: Trop beau !

Au niveau des performances je nai pas vu damélioration flagrante quant au temps douverture des applis. Par contre au niveau du traitement des photos sous iPhoto et de la vitesse daffichage, cest flagrant !

Je passe dune appli à lautre sans aucun problème. Jai 12 000 applis ouvertes, et toujours pas de petites boule multicolore. Non, cest vraiment une bête ! Jose pas imaginer les performances du quadricore 

Très content.


----------



## Paradise (27 Octobre 2009)

Merci puregeof  pour tes impressions


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2009)

Salut, 

Je trouve les MAJ sur les Imac très agréable, mais c'est quoi ce clavier de plus en plus petit :mouais: 
J'aimerais passer commande sur le site, mais je ne peux pas opter pour le bon vieux gros clavier... 
Le keynote est beaucoup trop fin et surtout trop petit à mon gout... ( j'ai de grosses mains :rateau: ) 

Mais le nouvel écran 16:9 il déchire !


----------



## alargeau (27 Octobre 2009)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je trouve les MAJ sur les Imac très agréable, mais c'est quoi ce clavier de plus en plus petit :mouais:
> J'aimerais passer commande sur le site, mais je ne peux pas opter pour le bon vieux gros clavier...
> ...



Ouh là malheureux !! Ne t'aventure pas à critiquer, tu serais jeté aux flammes !
En ce qui concerne le clavier il est possible d'opter pour le clavier avec touches numériques, mais il est assez logique que le bon vieux clavier de 1987 ne soit plus au catalogue... Dans ce cas, eBay est ton ami.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2009)

Celui avant le Keynote est si vieux ? :mouais:


----------



## alargeau (27 Octobre 2009)

Ah mais tu parles de quel clavier toi ? De celui-là ?


----------



## iota (27 Octobre 2009)

Salut.



Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Celui avant le Keynote est si vieux ? :mouais:


Quelle Keynote ?

Sinon, le clavier USB avec pavé numérique est toujours disponible sur l'Apple Store, il suffit de le sélectionner à l'achat de l'iMac.

@+
iota


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2009)

alargeau a dit:


> Ah mais tu parles de quel clavier toi ? De celui-là ?



OUi 



iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Quelle Keynote ?
> 
> ...



keyboard pardon et je ne peux prendre que ceux là !!! 



> *Apple Wireless Keyboard (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)                             *
> *Apple Wireless Keyboard (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Anglais)                             *
> *Apple Wireless Keyboard (Anglais International) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Anglais)                             *
> *Apple Wireless Keyboard (US) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Anglais)                             *
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2009)

alargeau a dit:


> Ah mais tu parles de quel clavier toi ? De celui-là ?



C'est celui que j'ai. Et pour l'entretien, c'est coton. Blanc, c'est très joli mais très salissant.




Photo-cineaste a dit:


> OUi
> 
> 
> 
> keyboard pardon et je ne peux prendre que ceux là !!!



C'est celui-là :



> Apple Keyboard avec pavé numérique (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)








Chez mon APR (et d'autres peut-être aussi) on peut aussi avoir ce clavier. Ils échangent simplement le clavier sans fil livré avec l'iMac avec celui-là.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2009)

Le truc c'est que justement je préfère le banc pour la taille. Le Keyboard même avec clavier numérique je le trouve trop fin... Mais bon je le changerais par la suite !


----------



## alargeau (27 Octobre 2009)

C'est le clavier Pro je sais plus quoi. C'est vrai que pour l'entretien, c'est pas facile facile d'autant plus que les saletés s'infiltrent un peu de partout. Et après avoir goûté au clavier actuel, je ne pourrai pas revenir en arrière avec les vieilles touches qui ont un mauvais toucher, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

C'est dommage qu'apple ne fasse pas un clavier bluetooth avec pavé numérique , je sais que ça gène certaines personnes (pas moi , j'ai l'habitude de maj + chiffre).

Merci pour les impressions puregeof , ce fait drôle de voir le "petit" 17" par rapport au 27"


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2009)

J'ai une dernière question. 

Voilà en gros, on m'a appris qu'en plus de pouvoir voir l'image de l'Imac sur un écran externe ( que l'on aurait relié bien entendu à l'Imac en question ) on peut dès à présent faire l'inverse. Se qui voudrait dire par exemple que je pourrais voir l'image de mon telephone sur l'écran de mon Imac ? C'est ça ? Si oui est-il possible de faire de même depuis une box adsl d'un fournisseur internet ? 

Merci ! 

ps : désolé si je ne suis pas très clair...


----------



## Rez2a (27 Octobre 2009)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> J'ai une dernière question.
> 
> Voilà en gros, on m'a appris qu'en plus de pouvoir voir l'image de l'Imac sur un écran externe ( que l'on aurait relié bien entendu à l'Imac en question ) on peut dès à présent faire l'inverse. Se qui voudrait dire par exemple que je pourrais voir l'image de mon telephone sur l'écran de mon Imac ? C'est ça ? Si oui est-il possible de faire de même depuis une box adsl d'un fournisseur internet ?
> 
> ...



De ton téléphone ? Sur un 27" ? 
Non, le nouvel iMac dispose bien d'une entrée vidéo (uniquement sur le modèle 27", pas sur le 21.5") grâce à un port d'entrée au format MiniDisplayPort.
Concrètement, pour l'instant, on ne peut relier en entrée que des périphériques ayant une sortie MiniDisplayPort vu qu'il n'y a pas encore d'adaptateurs pour relier via DVI, HDMI et tout le reste.
Donc, à l'heure actuelle, tu peux seulement relier des Mac (MacBook, MacBook Pro, Mac Mini etc.) vu que c'est plus ou moins les seules machines disposant d'une sortie MiniDisplayPort.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> De ton téléphone ? Sur un 27" ?
> Non, le nouvel iMac dispose bien d'une entrée vidéo (uniquement sur le modèle 27", pas sur le 21.5") grâce à un port d'entrée au format MiniDisplayPort.
> Concrètement, pour l'instant, on ne peut relier en entrée que des périphériques ayant une sortie MiniDisplayPort vu qu'il n'y a pas encore d'adaptateurs pour relier via DVI, HDMI et tout le reste.
> Donc, à l'heure actuelle, tu peux seulement relier des Mac (MacBook, MacBook Pro, Mac Mini etc.) vu que c'est plus ou moins les seules machines disposant d'une sortie MiniDisplayPort.



Tu est certains qu'il n'est pas également sur le 21,5 .? :mouais:


----------



## Rez2a (27 Octobre 2009)

Oui certain.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Oui certain.




:mouais:

Le vendeur me l'a "montré" pourtant 

Soit tu fais erreur, soit il est mioppe soit il l'a percé lui même


----------



## Rez2a (27 Octobre 2009)

??
Ça m'étonne mais ça serait une bonne nouvelle, tu es sûr que tu as pas confondu avec la sortie ?
Le 21.5" a un port pour relier un écran externe, et le 27" a le même port mais qui accepte également quelque chose en entrée.

Regarde ici :
http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html



> Port de sortie Mini DisplayPort avec prise en charge des connexions DVI, VGA et DVI double liaison (adaptateurs vendus séparément). Les modèles 27 pouces prennent également en charge l'entrée à partir de sources DisplayPort externes (adaptateurs vendus séparément).


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> ??
> Ça m'étonne mais ça serait une bonne nouvelle, tu es sûr que tu as pas confondu avec la sortie ?
> Le 21.5" a un port pour relier un écran externe, et le 27" a le même port mais qui accepte également quelque chose en entrée.
> 
> ...



Je ne sais plus du coup, mais il m'a bien dit que la nouveauté était qu'on pouvait afficher l'image d'un écran ou un périphérique externe si on avait l'adaptateur, c'est même écrit sur la fiche technique de la fnac, mais si ils ne le précisent pas sur le site apple... alors...


----------



## puregeof (27 Octobre 2009)

De djeu, Le zoom avec Magic Mouse... une tuerie !:love:  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est dommage qu'apple ne fasse pas un clavier bluetooth avec pavé numérique.



Je trouve aussi.


----------



## iota (27 Octobre 2009)

Pour l'entrée vidéo, c'est uniquement sur le modèle 27".
C'est clairement précisé sur le site d'Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## puregeof (27 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Par contre le DD émet de légères vibrations que je ressens sur la surface de mon bureau. Je navais pas cette sensation avec liMac 17".



J'ai compris :rateau: Il ne s'agit aps du DD mais du ventilateur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> J'ai compris :rateau: Il ne s'agit aps du DD mais du ventilateur



Puregeof tu me fais rêver avec ton 27", il me fait drôlement envie :love:


----------



## Cleveland (27 Octobre 2009)

J'ai vu le 27" et le 21.5" ils sont très très beau et très élégant encore plus que les anciens ... et le 27" ne fait pas grand enfin il ne fait pas masse ... Il irait très bien pour ma petite chambre  ...

J'ai vu aussi le MacBook Blanc alors là je suis mitigé je ne sais pas si j'aime ou si les lumières de la fnac font que son touché était très bizarre ... vraiment très très plastique ... Limite l'ancien me plaît mieux ... A revoir


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Le clavier est exactement le même que sur l'ancien MacBook .


----------



## Cleveland (27 Octobre 2009)

Je parle pas des touches du clavier mais du touché


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

C'est que que j'avais compris 

La matière et le toucher sont les mêmes au niveau du clavier , cependant , autour du clavier , la coque est brillante et non mate.


----------



## Cleveland (28 Octobre 2009)

Brillante ca m'aurait pas dérangé mais je sais pas c très bizarre ce touché :/


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

hummm ca y est j'ai vu les 21.5 et 27" à la fnac.... le 27" est quand même tres grand...

je pense que j'aurai pas assez de recul sur un bureau pour cette taille

le 21.5 est certes plus petit (trop petit) mais de taille plus raisonnable deja...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> le 21.5 est certes plus petit *(trop petit) *mais de taille plus raisonnable deja...



A l'heure actuelle j'ai un 17 pouces et je ne trouve pas ça trop petit. Alors 21,5 pouces tu imagines.

Par ailleurs, en magasin ça fait toujours plus petit que chez soi sur son bureau.


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Octobre 2009)

[QUOTE =*iDuck&#8201;; 5263185] A lheure actuelle jai un 17 pouces et je ne trouve pas ça trop petit. Alors 21,5 pouces tu imagines.

Par ailleurs, en magasin ça fait toujours plus petit que chez soi sur son bureau. [/QUOTE]

Dans un précédent fil où il était question de la taille des écrans des prochains iMac, quelques-uns exprimaient le vu davoir un écran de 30". Ils doivent se sentir frustrés avec le 27".

Après vérification, il est trop grand pour mon bureau, et il ny aurait pas assez de recul. Attendons lan prochain pour savoir ce dont on disposera. Le 21", dans létat full HD, et un core-i7 me conviendra alors, sil existe, ce dont je doute un peu&#8201;!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle j'ai un 17 pouces et je ne trouve pas ça trop petit. Alors 21,5 pouces tu imagines.
> 
> Par ailleurs, en magasin ça fait toujours plus petit que chez soi sur son bureau.



c'est sur que si tu compares à du 17 c'est grand mais les 21.5 et 27 etaient cote à cote à la fnac le 27 parait enorme


----------



## TiteLine (28 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle j'ai un 17 pouces et je ne trouve pas ça trop petit. Alors 21,5 pouces tu imagines.
> 
> Par ailleurs, en magasin ça fait toujours plus petit que chez soi sur son bureau.



Bien d'accord. Et c'est également valable pour les portables ou ... les téléviseurs 


Lorsque j'ai acheté le MBP en juin, il était à côté d'un 15" et d'un 13". Le 13" paraissait vraiment petit et le 17" semblait juste "normal".


C'est pour ça que je pense que le 27" est vraiment énorme pour un écran d'ordi ... et que le clavier sans fil s'impose vraiment pour travailler à une distance convenable sans se flinguer les yeux. 

Ce qu'on voit en magasin peut être parfois "trompeur". grand espace, éclairage, appareils disposés côte à côte etc...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Bien d'accord. Et c'est également valable pour les portables ou ... les téléviseurs
> 
> 
> Lorsque j'ai acheté le MBP en juin, il était à côté d'un 15" et d'un 13". Le 13" paraissait vraiment petit et le 17" semblait juste "normal".
> ...



je crains de ne pas avoir le recul necessaire sur mon bureau pour le 27" ou alors faut se mettre à au moins 1m...

ce sera donc par defaut 21.5" et donc C2D...


----------



## oligo (28 Octobre 2009)

Ce matin, je suis allé au Apple store de Genève, et j'ai passé bien 30 minutes sur un 27''.... :love::love:
Je pensais aussi que ce serait trop grand et qu'il faudrait beaucoup de recul, mais en fait pas du tout! 
 J'étais peut-être à 20 cm de l'écran, et je n'ai pas du tout été dérangé par les 27 pouces de la machine! 
Donc mon conseil serait de quand même prendre le 27, surtout si tu veux du core i5 ou core i7!
Y a pas photo pour moi!


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Octobre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Ce matin, je suis allé au Apple store de Genève, et j'ai passé bien 30 minutes sur un 27''.... :love::love:
> Je pensais aussi que ce serait trop grand et qu'il faudrait beaucoup de recul, mais en fait pas du tout!
> J'étais peut-être à 20 cm de l'écran, et je n'ai pas du tout été dérangé par les 27 pouces de la machine!
> Donc mon conseil serait de quand même prendre le 27, surtout si tu veux du core i5 ou core i7!
> Y a pas photo pour moi!



Si j'interprète bien, la finesse du pixel élémentaire est telle qu'on peut s'approcher très près ?

C'est comme si on avait un 20", mais on ne voit réellement qu'une partie de l'écran, et il faut déplacer le regard pour voir ailleurs. Bref, sans prendre suffisamment de recul, on ne voit qu'une partie de l'écran.


----------



## oligo (28 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si j'interprète bien, la finesse du pixel élémentaire est telle qu'on peut s'approcher très près ?



Euh...  Sûrement

Ce que je voulais dire est que la dalle  n'est ni trop lumineuse ni trop grande pour qu'on puisse s'y mettre à une distance de 30 - 50 cm! On a pas non plus besoin de tourner la tête pour voir les deux côtés de l'écran! 

Et la qualité de la dalle est vraiment bluffante!  Comme tu le suppose, on ne voit pas les pixels! enfin.... tu voit ce que je veux dire!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Ce matin, je suis allé au Apple store de Genève, et j'ai passé bien 30 minutes sur un 27''.... :love::love:
> Je pensais aussi que ce serait trop grand et qu'il faudrait beaucoup de recul, mais en fait pas du tout!
> J'étais peut-être à 20 cm de l'écran, et je n'ai pas du tout été dérangé par les 27 pouces de la machine!
> Donc mon conseil serait de quand même prendre le 27, surtout si tu veux du core i5 ou core i7!
> Y a pas photo pour moi!



à 20 cm de l'écran ? je sais pas si tu realises 20 cm...


----------



## choumou (28 Octobre 2009)

Ouch à 20cm ça doit picoter les neuilles :rateau:.
Je viens de mesurer je suis à 60cm du 24".


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> à 20 cm de l'écran ? je sais pas si tu realises 20 cm...



Je pense que notre ami a fait une petite erreur d'appréciation. 20 cm, c'est en gros la distance entre l'extrémité du pouce et celle du petit doigt lorsqu'on écarte les doigts de la main au maximum. Or, devant mon écran 20", je suis à une distance allant de 50 à 60 cm  Déjà, à cette distance-là je ne suis pas certain que je verrai au delà de la surface équivalente du 20" sans être contraint de bouger les yeux


----------



## puregeof (28 Octobre 2009)

Effectivement.
Lorsque je suis assis à mon bureau l'écran est à +/- 60 cm.
J'ai plusieurs applis ouvertes. Je me concentre sur la partie de l'écran où se trouve l'appli sur laquelle je travaille. 
J'ai besoin de consulter une autre appli ou fenêtre, hop ! le regard bascule sur une autre partie de l'écran sans avoir à bouger la souris ou masquer sa fenêtre de travail. C'est vraiment très confortable comme façon de travailler.

Une petite capture d'écran pour illutrer

Effectivement la qualité de l'affichage est telle que la proximité de l'écran ne cause aucune fatigue ni mal de tête.
Après deux jours je ne peux déjà plus me passer du 27".


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Effectivement.
> Lorsque je suis assis à mon bureau l'écran est à +/- 60 cm.
> J'ai plusieurs applis ouvertes. Je me concentre sur la partie de l'écran où se trouve l'appli sur laquelle je travaille.
> J'ai besoin de consulter une autre appli ou fenêtre, hop ! le regard bascule sur une autre partie de l'écran sans avoir à bouger la souris ou masquer sa fenêtre de travail. C'est vraiment très confortable comme façon de travailler.
> ...



Expérience de deux jours d'un utilisateur Ça me rassure.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Effectivement.
> Lorsque je suis assis à mon bureau l'écran est à +/- 60 cm.
> J'ai plusieurs applis ouvertes. Je me concentre sur la partie de l'écran où se trouve l'appli sur laquelle je travaille.
> J'ai besoin de consulter une autre appli ou fenêtre, hop ! le regard bascule sur une autre partie de l'écran sans avoir à bouger la souris ou masquer sa fenêtre de travail. C'est vraiment très confortable comme façon de travailler.
> ...




disons qu'a la fnac, difficile de se faire une idee en restant meme 15 minutes devant et surtout, l'imac est vierge donc impossible de se faire une idee par rapport à une vidéo par exemple as tu regarde un film dessus pour voir ?


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> disons qu'a la fnac, difficile de se faire une idee en restant meme 15 minutes devant
> 
> et surtout, l'imac est vierge donc impossible de se faire une idee par rapport à une vidéo par exemple
> 
> *as tu regarde un film dessus pour voir ?*



Pertinente question ! Mais l'usage devient très différent ! C'est l'usage poste de TV ! Que devient l'image d'un pauvre DVD ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pertinente question ! Mais l'usage devient très différent ! C'est l'usage poste de TV ! Que devient l'image d'un pauvre DVD ?



la, j'imagine que le recul est plus que nécessaire...


----------



## oligo (28 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je pense que notre ami a fait une petite erreur d'appréciation. 20 cm, c'est en gros la distance entre l'extrémité du pouce et celle du petit doigt lorsqu'on écarte les doigts de la main au maximum. Or, devant mon écran 20", je suis à une distance allant de 50 à 60 cm  Déjà, à cette distance-là je ne suis pas certain que je verrai au delà de la surface équivalente du 20" sans être contraint de bouger les yeux




:rose::rose::rose: Oui j'ai dû me tromper! 
Je voulais dire à distance "normale" quoi! Pas besoin de plus reculer pour être confortable devant cet écran quoi!

Désolé pour ma mauvaise appréciation des distances


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Bah, 20 cm dans certaines circonstances c'est loin d'être ridicule


----------



## Paradise (28 Octobre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bah, 20 cm dans certaines circonstances c'est loin d'être ridicule



XXL iPantoufle


----------



## puregeof (29 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> as tu regarde un film dessus pour voir ?



Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder un film en entier. Le travail avant tout 

Je n'ai cependant pas résisté à l'idée d'insérer un dvd dans la fente et d'enclencher la lecture quelques minutes, juste pur voir.
Très belle qualité d'image. Nette et lumineuse. Je m'étais installé à +/- 2 mètres pour regarder. 
Seul reproche, c'était un film en V.O. (Into the Wild). Les sous-titres apparaissent en très gros et ne sont pas très jolis (on voit les pixels en bordures des lettres). Peut-être est-il possible de configurer la taille des sous-titres dans l'appli "lecteur DVD" du Mac mais j'ai pas trop cherché à vrai dire.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Octobre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> :rose::rose::rose: Oui j'ai dû me tromper!
> Je voulais dire à distance "normale" quoi! Pas besoin de plus reculer pour être confortable devant cet écran quoi!
> 
> Désolé pour ma mauvaise appréciation des distances



Y a pas de lézard ! 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h56 ----------




iPantoufle a dit:


> Bah, 20 cm dans certaines circonstances c'est loin d'être ridicule



Exact. Lorsqu'on fait de la retouche d'image, par exemple, il est courant qu'on se penche vers l'écran pour mieux voir un détail


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

vivement la vente de mon MBP, je vais m'orienter vers le 21.5" c2d 3.06


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

hummmmmmm

engadget souleve deja des soucis sur l'imac 27": 

http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/29/27-inch-imacs-having-performance-issues/#continued


----------



## puregeof (30 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> hummmmmmm
> 
> engadget souleve deja des soucis sur l'imac 27":
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/29/27-inch-imacs-having-performance-issues/#continued



Mais noooon, zavez rien compris, c'est le batteur qui est très mauvais 
Du coup on a l'impression qu'il joue l'intro de "The Supermen" de Bowie 

Plus sérieusement j'ai fait le test sur la même séquence Youtube. Aucun souci.le module interne de Flashplayer occupe 34% du processeur. 
Avec la séquence Youtube et ce fil sur Safari, j'ai 67% du processeur inactif.

A priori un cas isolé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

t'as refait un clean install je parie ?


----------



## puregeof (30 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> t'as refait un clean install je parie ?


:mouais:
Pourquoi ? 
J'ai aucun souci avec ma machine


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2009)

Moi ce que j'attends de voir c'est si les imacs core i5 et 7 ne chauffent pas trop. Genre comme à l'époque des Core Duo, qui faisaient des ravages à l'époque!


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2009)

J'ai lu cet article sur le changement de disque dur de l'iMac fin 2009.

Quelqu'un à plus d'infos ?

Ce serait bien dommage de ne plus pouvoir choisir une autre marque de DD que celle déjà installée ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai lu cet article sur le changement de disque dur de l'iMac fin 2009.
> 
> Quelqu'un à plus d'infos ?
> 
> Ce serait bien dommage de ne plus pouvoir choisir une autre marque de DD que celle déjà installée ...




et surtout, ce serait chiant de pas pouvoir mettre de SSD


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> et surtout, ce serait chiant de pas pouvoir mettre de SSD



Vu la taille de ces DD, ce n'est pas une grosse perte ... le débit des WD est largement suffisant pour toutes les utilisation et on a du 2 To


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Vu la taille de ces DD, ce n'est pas une grosse perte ... le débit des WD est largement suffisant pour toutes les utilisation et on a du 2 To




En plus , Mac Os x ne gère pas le trim...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Vu la taille de ces DD, ce n'est pas une grosse perte ... le débit des WD est largement suffisant pour toutes les utilisation et on a du 2 To





etienne000 a dit:


> En plus , Mac Os x ne gère pas le trim...



ouais mais vu le gain qu'un SSD apporte...

à titre de comparaison mon MBP avec SSD met une raclée à un MBP bien plus puissant que possède mon voisin (avec DD d'origine) alors j'imagine que le coup de fouet que ca doit donner sur un nouvel imac


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Novembre 2009)

Certes mais bon faut aussi avoir de quoi stocker ses données.

Oui je l'avoue j'ai un avis mitigé sur ces SSD.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Certes mais bon faut aussi avoir de quoi stocker ses données.
> 
> Oui je l'avoue j'ai un avis mitigé sur ces SSD.



DD externe en firewire

sinon à quoi bon avoir le firewire (les gens pleurent quand y en a pas et ne s'en servent pas quand il est là)


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Novembre 2009)

Ouais mais c'est pas pratique après. Je pense pas changer de DD pour un plus petit même si plus véloce puisqu'il me faudrait acheter un disque Firewire qui, de par sa nature externe, coûterait le double d'un interne de même capacité.


----------



## Rez2a (8 Novembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ouais mais c'est pas pratique après. Je pense pas changer de DD pour un plus petit même si plus véloce puisqu'il me faudrait acheter un disque Firewire qui, de par sa nature externe, coûterait le double d'un interne de même capacité.



C'est pour ça qu'on a inventé des boîtiers externes qui doivent coûter 40 avec une interface FireWire et dans lesquels tu peux mettre des disques classiques.


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Novembre 2009)

Ouais mais si je comprends l'interet pour un iMac, je suis le genre de gars qui aime tout avoir sur sa machine. Don pour MOI (et j'insiste que c'est pour moi, je comprends que ça puisse intéresser d'autres) la technologie SSD ne me convient pas encore. 

Achat SSD+Boitier+Disque interne à mettre dans le boitier ça fais cher je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ouais mais si je comprends l'interet pour un iMac, je suis le genre de gars qui aime tout avoir sur sa machine. Don pour MOI (et j'insiste que c'est pour moi, je comprends que ça puisse intéresser d'autres) la technologie SSD ne me convient pas encore.
> 
> Achat SSD+Boitier+Disque interne à mettre dans le boitier ça fais cher je trouve.



ok les SSD c'est pas pour toi

mais du point de vue securite, tu as 100% confiance en ton DD interne ?

tu ne fais aucune sauvegarde externe ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Novembre 2009)

Ah si je fais une sauvegarde sur un Western Digital de 500Go.

Mais comme c'est de la sauvegarde inutile d'avoir un véloce Firewire, j'ai pris un USB. Mais je suis conscient que pour stocker autre chose qu'une sauvegarde il serait trop lent. 
Mais vu que je ne peux mettre plus de 100&#8364; dans un HDD (celui là 89&#8364...

Cependant à côté le vieux PC a le même disque depuis 2003 je n'ai eu encore aucun crash. Je touche du bois, donc si je sauvegarde c'est plus par tranquillité d'esprit. (Le mac a un double des fichiers du PC, petit HDD de 60Go seulement.)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Pour tout ceux qui seraient interessés : le Mac mini serveur est enfin commandable par les revendeurs.



			
				ACN a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau Produit : Mac mini avec Snow Leopard Server
> 
> Une configuration spéciale de Mac mini avec Leopard Server est désormais disponible en CTO (configuration à la demande) via l'Apple Reseller Store en ligne.
> Veuillez noter que les termes et conditions des configurations CTO s'appliquent à ce produit, et qu'il ne sera pas présent dans les listes de prix.
> ...


----------

